# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 24



## aweeze

New home all...... 

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET/IUI * 

Marielou - FET  
ready4family - IVF  testing 18/11/08

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

KW33
-debs-

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

Tikki
Katy H 
Sapphire05
Saskia - IUI - Nov
sahara
Stokey
Pots
Tiger
strawbs
❁BG2007❁
blondieh

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date

Edna, FET, , 05/11/08
TracyNBaz, FET, , 29/12/08
Charlies-Mum, Nat, , 12/01/09
annabiss, Nat, , 05/02/09
~SUGAR~, Nat, , 09/02/09 
Wishing & Hoping, FET, , ??/??/09
Macmillan, ICSI, , 13/05/09
moomin05, IVF, , 03/07/09

*BABIES *  



*2007 Babies*
,
*2008 Babies*


Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) , , Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) 
Helenab, 01/02/07,
Annabelle
&
Oliver
, , Owennicki, 03/01/08,
Isla
&
Isaac

encore, ??/03/07,
Abbey
&
Daniel
, , Minkey, 02/04/08,
Clarice

Wicklow, 02/05/07,
Thomas Charlie
, , Skiwizard, 04/04/08,
Daniel
&
Lois

Suzy, 18/05/07,
Sean
, , leanne marie, 08/06/08,
Evie Grace

Julz, 12/06/07,
Jake
&
Finlay
, , Ashy, 25/06/08,
Anna Jae

lisac, 19/06/07,
Harrison
, , becca, 22/07/08,
Ruby

Imogen, 20/07/07,
Annabelle
, ,☺QueenVic☺, 05/08/08,
Henry

Lynne1, 11/08/07,
Isabel Mia
, ,☺Clare☺, 13/09/08,
Hannah Louise

CJ, 07/11/07,
Ivo Zachary
, , , ,
Mish3434, 24/11/07,
Nathan Jack
, , , ,
Kittyt, 03/12/07,
Niamh
&
Martha
, , , ,

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Thank you all for your suggestions.  Haven't heard back from my friend so hope she doesn't push to reschedule as I still want to meet up for dinner.

Sue, good that you found an excuse that was partly true (or in the related field).  Glad your DD didn't have an ear infection as that can be so painful for them.  Cute how she didn't want the scab to come off.

Tikki, sorry never had a lap done so can't help. Have heard that it can lead to lots of air as you mentioned though.  Hope you're ok after the operation.

becca, thanks for the suggestions. I'm worried if I say that dh needs to go out that she'll reschedule for another time and thus, then I'll need another excuse.  I'm terrified of giving myself the injection (although will have to tomorrow night) and don't want to chance ruining the meds anyways by taking it out of the fridge.

saskia, the night injections will go until EC (with 2 more added once we start stimming..hopefully on Sunday) and then I won't go anywhere for 2 weeks.  Yeah...let's hope she just doesn't ask.  Glad to hear that DD was up at an ok-ish time.  

Karin, thanks for your cheers that we're on our way.  Can't believe that we'll (hopefully) start stimming in a couple days.  Problem if I tell my friend, is that it'll start snowballing and then we'll have to start telling others.  Just want to keep our tx quiet this time around.  Ah...another thing we're alike with.    Your holiday sounds like it was really well needed.  Am hoping you're wrong about AF and if not, at least you'll be able to move ahead and try something else.    

Am still worrying over having to give myself the injection tomorrow night as dh will be out (think I mentioned that?...I can receive them fine but get faint if I watch ).  Not sure yet if we'll have a trial run tonight (which means I'll have to do it twice), or I'll just go for it tomorrow night.  My dad was thinking of asking his friend who is a GP to do it for me, but he lives 30 minutes away and I dont' feel right having him drive all the way up here for a 10 second shot...especially late at night.


----------



## Yellowheart

Morning!

Cath -    

Sue - Bless DD, how is the ear now?

Tikki - I would think the swollen bits are unrelated to the trapped air?  Some people don't get any wind in their back.  First time i had a lap i had it really bad and the second time nothing 

Saskia - Glad DD got up at a reasonable hour 

R4F - Good luck for the baseline scan on Friday is it?  Hope the injection goes OK 

Karin - Glad you all had a good time in Cyprus 

Moomin -    

Marielou - When do you transfer the frosties?  

Love to all

x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

Ive missed about a page I think - will try and catch up with the goss later.  Had my friend round last night for a gossip (and wine) got to bed just after 1am and up at 6.30 so very, very, very tired.

Hope you are all ok, catch up later.

Cath x


----------



## Tikki

good morning,

thank you for your comments on my lap and wind issue!!!! having done a bit of research last night and found nothing about labial swelling i phoned the hospital and had to go in to be checked out... apparently what i have is a very rare side effect of a laparoscopy and the air and fluid that they put in afterwards to reduce the risk of adhesions has migrated into the labial ligaments and tissues and i just have to wait for it to be reabsorbed!!!! NICE...

have to say that the swelling has gone down a bit from last night after a night in bed although i still have generalised bloating.... i think i also have wind pain and pain around the port sites but i guess this is normal too so quite reassuring really... didn't really expect any of this to be honest.... thankfully barney has gone to nursery today as he really couldn't understand why i could not pick him up yesterday.... planning on just resting today..

have to say i am furious with dh who went to work yesterday at 6 in the morning and got back at 11 last night leaving my sister to look after me all day but that is a whole different story....

sorry am really out of date with all the chat but will try and keep up today,

tikki


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Tikki

You poor thing, sounds like you've been through the mill, although glad to hear the swelling has gone down today ouch!!  As for dh   

Cath x


----------



## strawbs

hi ladies........................

Tikki, sorry to hear about the swelling.  Apparently peppermint tea can help with bloating, it did after my ovarian drilling and lap

moomin good luck with rest of you 2ww     

KW.............. I remember you from a board a while ago, not sure which one now, glad you had a nice hol

Tiger, how are the twinnies??

R4F... good luck with the injection, mind over matter and when you have doen one it becomes a doddle!

Hello to pots, saskia, marielou, sue, BG and anyone I have missed sorry new to this thread and will take a while!!

no news here, dh working away for a few nights and we are trying to bms 2-3 times a week in case I do ov, am reducing BF as weaning so hopefully at some point I may release an egg!  Howvere bms is not happening that often so will be a miracle if I do ever conceive, think dh would get suspicious!  Just trying to remain relaxed about the whole thing, but for how long before it takes over am not sure!  My SIL is due her 3rd baby in JAn she is 41 and gets pg at drop of a hat, this one took 3months and she said she knew what I was going through as she has fallen usually within 1-2 months of trying!!  WTF??, try 4 years and about 20k of private tx then she may come close!  I know when the new baby comes I will be soooooooooooooooo broody.

anyhoos took F swimming again today and he totally loves it, dunked him and he is fine, he is so happy in the water.  He has slept through for 2nights since putting him in his own room on sat, except yest dh decided to wake me at 6am to see if I had checked on the baby during the night        I can tell you!!

strawbs xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Strawbs

Twins are doing ok so far, stable but far from out of the woods, they are having daily brainscans as apparently premature babies can have bleeding on the brain?  Their mother was discharged from hospital and she has gone home, now please dont hate me for judging but if it was me, personally, I could not leave my babies.  She wanted to go home and sleep in her own bed etc, at the end of the day, maybe she's still in shock and not quite come to terms with things but I know how I was (and still am) with my dd, I couldnt bear just to go to the toilet without leaving her, so was a bit shocked to find out she had gone home.....maybe its just me but I dont think I could leave them esp. when their so vulnerable.

Good idea to   every 2-3 days - you never know!!!

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Pots, thanks for the god luck wishes. Yep...baseline scan is tomorrow (Friday).  How are you doing?

Tiger, glad you had a fun night with your friend.  Sorry you're paying the price for it today though.  I'm with you in wouldn't be able to leave the newborns alone in the hospital.

Tikki, poor you suffering from such awful side affects from the lap.  Glad that you went to see the dr to get it checked out.  It's a good sign that the swelling has gone down so each day should feel better.  Think I'd be furious at dh as well...especially since you just had surgery.  Men..sometimes they just don't think!

strawbs, thanks hun.  Sorry to hear that dh is away for a few nights so it makes this month's BMS difficult.  Totally feel your pain with your SIL.  Same thing with my BIL and wife...got pregnant within a month or two of trying.  It's sooooo unfair.  The baby is now 5 months old and I've always avoided him.  Only held him for the first time a couple weeks ago, and that was only because I was forced to. Have fun at swimming today.  Great that your DS loves the water. 

Last night dh made me practice the injection.  So I stood looking at the needle and looking at my tummy for the longest time.  Just couldn't bring myself to puncture my skin.  After about 10 min, I eventually went for it and did get it.  Still have no idea what I did though so not sure it makes tonight's injection when dh won't be there any easier.

I'm so mad at dh.   After our last failed ivf (last summer), he got tested and they found that he had DNA fragmenation issues.  Now our main issues are because of me with implantation.  However, this could lead to embryos that initally fertilize, stop growing after a few days so it's quite serious and we need his part to be ok too.  Our new clinic prescribed him special high dose vitamins to take twice a day.  He got retested back in April and he's almost normal so they've really helped.  Dh is bad at remembering things so I'm often nagging him if he took his pills.  He gets irritated and responds yes.  So we're about 2 weeks away from EC.  Yesterday morning I noticed that his last pill bottle was in the recycle box (i.e. empty).  This morning we were ready to leave and I notice that there is no new bottle at his bathroom sink.  Means that he skipped the pill last night and this morning.  Ugh!  Is this not important to him?  So I asked him to please take his pill as it's the least he can do with all I have to go through.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi...me again.  Just spoke to my dad.  He knew that i was stressed about the injection so he spoke to his friend who is a GP.  He'll be in the area tonight near my house and so my dad arranged for him to come by to give me the injection.  Feeling guilty to put him to so much trouble for a 2 second needle.  Just hope he comes within the time contraints....great, another worry I can come up with.


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - feb news about your dad's friend - dont worry about feeling guilty, Im sure he doesnt mind doing it at all - what a weight off your mind.  As for dh and pills - did we marry the same man?? I think they are all the same, ok - must ease up on dh slightly, he has been pretty good but I think thats because he feels so bad watching me going through all the crap.

Cath xx


----------



## Tikki

R4F- don't worry about the injection, some people are pleased to help in these situations and injecting yourself is not an easy thing if you are not in that type of work....

Cath- regarding the twins, awful to say but where i work the mum would get discharged as soon as she was clinically sound as the pressure on post natal beds is so huge that they do not accommodate women with prem babies staying around just to be near the babies so she may have not had too much of a choice- it is dreadful but a fact of the nhs nowadays.... 

also the description of DH and the pill bottles rings true with mine too... not that i am speaking to him, he keeps ringing but i am not answering the phone.....


----------



## DiamondDiva

OMG, i think we are all married to the same man    we got 3 packs each of wellman, selenium and ginseng on Sunday and none of them have been opened yet    , saying that, i also got 3 packs of pregnacare and neither of them have been opened either   


R4F - Great about getting your jabs from your dads friend.

Cath - When my cousins wee boy was born at 22 weeks she was discharged after only a few days but the every opportunity   

Tikki -   

Marie - Did you pick up your embies?  How did the op go yesterday?
worst thing for them was that the hospital where their wee boy was is a 3 hr drive from their home, so his mum would stay in a B&B to be close to him leaving my cousin to look after their wee girl who was 2 at the time, they did this for 8 weeks til he was transfered to a closer hospital.

Strawbs - My DH thinks his prayers have been answered when im OV'ing as i make sure we maximise 


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - I just went to boots and they had Wellman there reduced down to £1 something.


Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Thanks Cath, will have a look at the weekend, got all vits half price in Tescos the other day.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

How did I miss so much.  A new home as well.

Moomin -         

Karin - Glad you had a lovely holiday.  Hope your appointment comes through soon.

Saskia - It is hard to leave them crying and 6:20 doesn't seem that early.

Tikki - Hope you feel better soon.

Cath - Glad you had a nice night.  Hope you are still awake.  Will check out the Wellman at Boots too (again like the rest of you, if I can get him to take them)

Strawbs - Don't know how you SIL could possibly say that. Nice your LO loves the water - I was always too scared to dunk DD but it is good to get them used to the water that way when they are young.  Its hard those first few nights in their own room - I have to admit I still check on DD before I go to bed.  

Pots - She is OK thanks - no sign of an ear problem so must just have been the scab thing.

R4F - Well done for managing to do your injection last night although it is good that you have someone to do it tonight if you are not confortable with it.  

Marie - Hope all has gone well today.

Hi Debs, B, Ally, Bec, Becca and anyone I missed (sorry).

 to all

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Hello Girlies 

my my another thread already we can chat can't we  

I have a spare 10 mins so thought i'd pop on whilst dd is asleep!!Yay!

Cath - glad the twins seem to be doing ok sounds like they may be in a while, hope everything goes smoothly for them.

R4F - I hate needles an didn't think i would be able to inject myself but i really surprised myself, it did help that i couldn't see the needle as it was hidden in a special pen like thing that you press a button down and it shoots into your leg.  It did sting but i saw nothing.  Yours sound a bit different? so i don't blame you wanting someone else to see to it.  Hope he comes on time! 

strawbs - we to are trying BMS 2-3 times a week but it doesn't seem to be happening recently!  I think i might pounce on him tonight as i have a few stitc like pains in side and other ov sympt's which i am so not used to. I'll see how he feels tonight.  Good luck with your bms 

debs - start taking those pills lady! I fall habit to the same thing sometimes and forget about my FolicA.  is pregnacare different then? Should i be getting some for DH too?  They didn't tell me this at clinic?  Not that DH would probably take them hes as bad as issy for taking calpol! 

Hello everyone else hopefully i'll be back on later i can hear madam stirring and i'll catch up a bit more then.

bye for now 

ally xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - I am still awake (just) but really struggling - cant wait to get home!!

Ally - I also thought I wouldnt be able to inject myself but I suprised myself and towards the end, felt like a  real professional, although very bruised and very sore!!  Im also really trying to take my vits everyday but the agnus castus (liquid) tastes vile!! I have to put it into a tiny bit of orange juice or something strong to take the taste away and even then its pretty bad but will keep on trying.  Think Im also due for my   session this week!!!

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Tiger, men, eh?  Yeah...I'm sure you're right in that it can't be easy for our dh's watching us go through all this stuff.  Think my dh likes doing the injections so it makes him feel like he has a job to do (aside from on EC day).  And with my needle giving fear, he is a HUGE help.

Tikki, yeah..injecting yourself sure ain't easy.  Crazy what we go through to have a baby.  Must be nice to have a baby the old fashioned way, and in one or two tries.  Sounds like all men are alike.  Ah...at least dh is checking up on you.  Feeling any better today?

debs, it's sooooo frustrating isn't it?  I mean how hard is it to take a pill?  And it's surely for a good cause.  

Sue, thanks.  Hope you're doing well.

Stokey, great that you were able to do your injection.  This particular injection is just a standard needle so yeah, I see the needle.  Nap time is always so quick isn't it?

Marie, how did your surgery go?  Hope you're doing ok.

I've been thinking of it, and I feel silly having my dad's friend come all the way to our house just for a very quick injection.  So I think I'm going to end up doing it myself (plus I'll be nervous of the time as this injectino has to be exact).  My dad said to call him by early afternoon to let him know what I decide.


----------



## moomin05

Blimey you lot can't half chat - see we are now on another new thread.

Sorry not had time to read back, and I am at work at the moment.

Got AF pains today so not holding out much hope at the moment, just got a feeling she is going to apprear before I even get to test day    

Did call the clinic this morning and our remaining 4 embryos they were going to try and take to blasts, and 2 made it and have been frozen, 1 of them had started to hatch, so at least I do have a plan of action if this one fails.

Just want to know if it has worked or not - I am so impatient   

Hope everyone else is going ok, will try and read back in abit as here until 10pm !


----------



## Yellowheart

Evening!

I love that this thread is so busy now! I need you all! 

Tiger - Did you have fun with your friend? I do find now that late nights are all good fun until you are up again at 7! Late nights aren't as much fun with no lie in are they    Can i please have the info for the ovulation sticks when you have time?

Tikki - Hopefully the swelling will be gone soon. Was the operation succesful? 

Strawbs - Lots of my friends are TTC their first and some second at the moment and it is driving me mad  Using me as a fertility encyclopedia or trying to relate to what i went through just because the first month didn't give them a BFP  I held a 6 week old baby girl a couple of weeks ago and i could have held her for hours  So do you think BMS has been enough to give this month a shot?

R4F - How did the injection go? 

Debs -  

Sue - That's good news! 

Ally -   

Moomin - Great news about the frosties  AF pains this early are a good thing IMO. Too early for AF so must be implantation           

Been to see my bestfriend this afternoon as she is back from honeymoon so lots to catch up on! She took her last contraceptive pill on Sunday so will await the announcement  i would be so so thrilled for her though as she has always been a great friend to me - like a sister. Hope that doesn't change when she gets her BFP  Had a glass of wine and am about to have dinner and then an early night   as i am day 19 today so things should be starting to happen 

Pots
xx


----------



## strawbs

Pots...........................no way!!  We have only bms 4 times since F was born!!  Plus no af's at all so just pretending to get in the swing of things i.e laid back bms 2-3 times per week, so I don't get obsessed (who am I kidding     , DH would go mad if he knew I was posting on this thread!!)
enjoy your evening       

strawbs xx


----------



## Stokey

howdie again all 

shes in bed! at last today has been a long one!  She was up at 12:45 this morning till 3:30 am and then up for good at 6:45 ish so had a very tiring day with lots of tantrams  and that was just me!    

How are we all tonight?

pots - I'm lovin this thread too, I look forward to catching up with you all. Its nice to know we are going down this path together.    for you this month hun.  Its nice having a good girlie catch up isn't it.

moomin -        i'm thinking positive thoughts and praying that AF symptoms are a good sign.  Not too long now but those days will drag won't they?!?!  Good news about the frozen emby's that is reassuring. 

R4F - What have u decided?  Have u ever injected yourself before? Have u a neighbor or good friend u could ask to pop round to help you or just sit with u while u do it?  Its so nerve wracking and I was the same, a good friend offered to do it for me, in the end she just sat and talked to me whilst I did?  U never know if u do end up doing it, it may conquer your fear  Good luck hun 

Cath - hope you enjoy your evening as much as me! 

sue - hello and hope you are ok  

Tikki - hope you are feeling a bit better, i remember the feeling after mine.  It was uncomfortable for a few days after and they have been rummaging around inside of you so you'll be sore, take it easy hunny  

strawbs - hello hun hope you are ok. 

hello to everyone else reading.
I'm a saddo and watching Katie&Peter later, not sure what else is on but i need to chill out.  Going shopping tomorrow!  A bit of retail therapy needed i think! 

I had a bit of a shock last night, I was on my way out to see some clients.  My mum was dealing with a screaming Issy and I was getting in the car, my mobile goes and its my best friend. He's crying his eyes out and sobbing his heart out, he manages to get out that he's just split with his wife! (these 2 are issy's godparents)  she is in the army and posted down south.  Its such a long story but basically she was supposed to be coming out of service and now shes not.(he used to be in the army)  He is so distraught as he was going to get a house etc, hes desperate for kids but she isn't.  They are heading in different directions and he is in a different place altogether mentally!
He's coming round tomorrow for a chat i just can't stop thinking about him, hes hurting so much that my heart is breaking for him?  Any advice to pass on girls? I think i'll just hug him and let him cry.  He is such a nice good guy I think she'll regret this as she won't find someone like that again. life is so strange at times init?!

well off to stack dishwasher

cheerio
xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Strawbs - Well you never know!   You know that all too well 

Ally - Oh gosh your poor friend  sounds like they need to talk about what they want   just listening will help him i'm sure 

Night

x


----------



## strawbs

Pots.....................what you doing here, shouldn't you be wooing dh??  

ally, sorry to hear about your friend...no advice really, they will need to thrash out what they want from life, sometimes it is sad that people realise quite late that they want different things  

R4F... have you done your jab?  

my dh away tonight hence posting so much

Just researching high chairs had my heart set on the stokke tripp trapp but the lady in the shop managed to bruise F's shin putting him in as he was screaming so much, not sure they are meant for big babies!  Any advice on this one??  I wanted a small one so my cats can't sleep on it as  they are prone to lying on all the baby stuff!

Also now want to change my profile pic from my fur boys to my best boy (not dh!), how do I do it??

strawbs xx


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

It's so great to see everyone chatting so much and I can empathise with so much that you say. 

*Ready4* What did you decide in the end? I think that if your dad's friend wants to help then let him. But if it were me I'd be the same and thinking I should do it myself rather than trouble someone. Men!!!    as you know my dh2b is EXACTLY the same and i have to remind him EVERY night to take his vits!!  It drives me crazy as I'm the one that has to remember what cd I'm on, when to take clomid, when to POAS for ovulation, when to have blood tests, when to have BMS and take all my vits, go for all the appointments and have horrid procedures done and all he has to do is remember 2 tablets. GRRRRR!!!

*Ally* Your poor friend... so sad. Hard to find out that your life partner doesn't want the same things out of life that you do.  Sounds like he needs plently of hugs and a solid shoulder to cry on.

*Moomin*    we all know that AF cramps can happen with a BFP!!! Great news about your other embies!!

*Pots* My best friend had 3 babies all the while I was trying to get pregnant and it is hard    Am sure you are not reading this and are busy by now...  

*Strawbs* Yes I knew you from the clomid board. I remember reading about your BFP with a great big grin on my face!!! Only thing I can say about the TT is my friend also had a big baby and she was always denting his little (or not so little!!) legs. Can't help on the picture question as someone else always does it for me  but it would be lovely to see a picture of your little one.

*Cath* The AC liquid sounds vile poor you .

*Tikki* Glad to hear the swelling is reducing... must have been awful.  Hope that DH is still apologising profusely!!!!   

Hi to *Sue, Becca, Marie* and anyone else I've missed.

We've had a lovely day. Went to a soft play place today which Emma loved and laughed so much she could hardly take a breath... warmed my heart to hear those giggles. Then we've been for a nice long walk... while the weather is good. Although it's MUCH colder today. Off out to dinner tomorrow with my post natal ladies. I should look forward to it but I'm afraid I'm dreading more "announcements" 

Ka


----------



## saskia b

Well I'm sure I just started catching up on the posts while it was still light.....and now its 10pm nearly!! 

Like some of you have said, its great to chat on a busy thread. Hope you are all well. With regards to men taking pills I'm afraid to say that I am the one that gets nagged by dh....mainly because he is a clinical nutritionist and of course necks about 50 different things every day...god only knows what they're for? 

Moomin- Really hope you can stay positive and try not to focus on pains being AF, as many have said it could be implantation       

Tikki- Hope the swelling is going down now...can't exactly elevate your lady bits can you? 

Ready- Well done you are an inspiration to me!! If you can inject yourself then there's hope   Hope tonight goes ok chick

Pots- Hope you are enjoying your evening  

Strawbs- I told myself we were ttc last year when dd was about 4 months old, but only had bms about once a month as we were just so tired, needless to say we are still here and still ttc!   (Incidentally one of my friends told me that she got straight back to it about a week after a vaginal delivery and after falling over from the shock I just told her to be quiet in case dh heard her and expected the same treatment!  )

Cath- Sounds like you had a good night last night, I agree with you about the twins Mum, but when my dd was born she went to scbu for a week and I was not allowed to stay. It was the most awful feeling in the world, and I really felt like she watched me leave her, I was heartbroken  . Not only that but the nurses just keep on asking you to leave and get rest etc because they need to do their job....Wishing them all the best  

Ally- Sorry to hear about your friend, I don't think advice is needed right now, just a shoulder and an ear.  

Hi to everyone else, got to cut it short as it took me sooooo long to catch up on the thread, and have got jobs to do before tomorrow as my parents are dropping in for the weekend. Have a lovely weekend everyone, hope the sun shines for us all.....

Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

moomin, AF like pains can be a good thing too with your embies implanting. Great that you have frozen blasts waiting...not that you'll need them.  Good sign though if those made it, then most likely the ones implanted did too.  Hope you're doing ok.  I know the 2ww is really hard.

Pots, ah...the dreaded announcement.  It's double sided if it happens...happy for her but yet sad for your own situation.  Let's hope you'll be sharing BFP news.  

Stokey, i feel exhausted reading about your dd.  Hope tonight is a better night.  Decided to do the injection myself. Only time was last night's practice run.  So nice of your friend to keep you company.  So sorry about your friend.  It's heartbreaking isn't it?  I think you gave yourself the best advice...just to be an ear to him as there's nothing that you can do to fix their issue.  Such a shame when two people in love grow separate ways.

strawbs, we have the fisher price high chair and it's a good one. Has a soft cushion so it's comfortable for him, the seat angle adjusts and the tray easily comes off for washing (and getting him in without scraping his feet).  I'm sure you'll see somethign when you look around.

Karin, I decided to do the injection myself.  Really didn't want to bother my dad's friend.  Spoke to him and thanked him ever so much.  (He's the nicest guy).  I'm with you...GRRRRR...maybe that's why it's us females that have to go through everything.  Guys could never organize themselves and remember what to do.  THey certainly are a different species!  Ahhh....must have been such a site seeing Emma enjoying herself so much.  I love it when they laugh.  It's the best.  Hope your dinner goes ok tomorrow.  Can udnerstand the fear of more announcements.

saskia, lucky you to have a dh that doesn't forget!  Me an inspiration? WOw..what a nice thing to say.  Hope you have a great weekend too.

Well, 1 hour until my jab.  Hopefuly it won't take an hour to do it.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi all 

Just popped on quickly to say am p.a' ing for my boss today so after 9am - no fertility friends for me - will log on tonight and catch up with you all.

Cath xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Oh girls I'm sorry for joining and then not post very often   but I can I just share with you that I just called my clinic to book an appointment for my AMH bloods and DH's semen analysis re-test and it's in the first week of November but can anyone understand this reaction ... 

I'm sat here with tears rolling down my cheeks   at the prospect of starting the whole hateful journey again, the fear, the hope, the disappointment. I hate it and I can't believe I'm about to do it all again   I should be really excited and I don't understand why I've just crumbled, I wasn't expecting to feel like this AT ALL  

Sorry for the me post, I promise to try harder...

B xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

B -     I sympathise greatly with the way you are feeling.  It took me a good two years before I could even comtemplate going through it all again.  For me it is always a mix of dread and excitement.  Wish it was easier for all of us.  Sending lots of       and remember we are here whenever you need to get it off your chest.  Good luck with your tests.

Pots - Have a nice dinner tonight.

Cath - Hope you have a good day.

R4F - How did you get on with the injection?  Good luck for today.

Saskia - Have a nice weekend with your parents.

Karin - It lovely when we take our LOs somewhere they really enjoy isn't it.  Have a nice dinner today.  It is a horrible feeling also dreading the possibility of announcement - hope you are free from them tonight.

Strawbs - Sorry no idea about photos - as you will see I haven't managed that yet either.  As for high chairs we only ever used the fold flat travel one but DD was always quite small for her age.

Ally - Hope last night was a better one.  Sorry for your friend.  Don't have any advice but I think you just need to be there to listen.

Moomin - Keep positive.  I was never more convinced that AF was arriving when I was preg.    

Hello to everyone else.  Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Taking DD to play at leisure centre later - it is really nice - they have an inflatable ball pit, a bouncy castle, soft blocks and go-carts - she loves it.  Tomorrow she is going to a birthday party for one of her new nursery school friends - don't even know who this boy is.  It is been difficult to buy a present when you don't know what they like so have gone with a toy car.  Hopefully can't go too wrong with that.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

What a beautiful day!! We have been for a long (muddy ) wlk this morning to feed the ducks. Emma just kept shouting "quack quack" at them.  It's amazing how quickly she's gone from saying nothing but babble to recognisable words.

Thanks for all the thought re my dinner tonight. I'm just hoping for no announcements this time.

*Saskia* Have a lovely time with your parents, weather is supposed to be lovey. 

*Ready* Hope injection went well.  Am loving your countdown to EC ticker!!! 

*Cath* Hope you have a good day PA'ing, at least it's Friday!! 

*Pots* Ooh dinner party... what are you cooking?

*BG*    I think a lot of people have this reaction hun. We all want to extend our families but the reminder of all our previous struggles come flooding back and that can be very hard to deal with.  Your boy is looking gorgeous in his new picture.

*Sapphire* Sounds like a fun afternoon!!! Do you leave her at parties now? Just wondered what age people do that ie when are people just going to drop their kids on me and run!!!    Emma's not yet 2 so have a little while yet I hope.

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Bg -    Can only ehco what Karin and Sue have said, its pretty normal to feel like this   

Karin -   for tonight.

Sue - Think i'd buy a car too  

Cath - Hope your day isnt too long.

Strawbs - We looked at the Babydan chair for Hannah but we were gifted with one from Mothercare, the one that goes to a desk and chair when they are older, TBH, its been fab and we are now using it in the desk and chair mode, i would reccomend to get one with a tray, we did baby led weaning with Hannah and having that tray was brilliant, especially with 2 hungry dogs in the house   

R4F - Hope you managed the jab ok.


Just waiting on AF arriving, thought she'd be here today but seems to be taking her time, did a test yesterday afternoon and it was a BFN, so looks like another round of clomid for me, im 15dpo today so not long til she arrives, the longest ive waited was 20dpo and that was another clomid cycle, looks like its delaying my AF some months.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Debs* Clomid does exactly the same to me.  Frustrating isn't when all you want to do if you know it's a BFN is get on with the next cycle. Hope AF does (or doesn't ) show her face.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Tiger, hope you have a good day.

Pots, the chuckle is the best, isn't it?  Thansk for the good luck wishes.  Have fun with your friends.

BG, totally understand your tears hun.  It's such a scary time that can end in either being completely estatic or completely devastated....so such mixed feelings.

Sue, miraculously, the injection went ok thanks.  The leasure centre sounds fantastic.  We've had situations like that as well with Evan being invited to a party for a child in his daycare class.  I'll generally pick up something age approrpiate for the gender.

Karin, sooo cute with Emma quacking at the ducks.  It's the best when they start talking.  Hope no announcements tonight.  Thanks for the comment about our EC ticker.  Oh...tomorrow I'm seeing Dirty Dancing.  Have you seen that one?  If so, what did you think?

debs, so sorry for the test results.  Will be crossing my fingers that the clomid helps.

So somehow I managed to do the injection myself last night.  Had no choice really but to just go for it.  Think it went ok...although it did bleed when i removed the needle, which never happens when dh does it.  Hope the meds didn't seep out as well.

Got another irritated guy thing.   Today I had my baseline scan and blood work (will find out in a couple hours the results...if I'm ok to go ahead with stimming on Sunday).  So when I returned to the office, I messaged dh to tell him the cost of the meds I picked up (over $900 for 3 days!).  He commented how much it was but didn't once ask how it went.  He knows that I have issues getting blood taken (last time took 30 minutes for them to find a vein) and that ultrasounds are also difficult as they often can't see my left side.  Plus I find them painful.  But not one question or word of caring from him.  And actually, he seemed surprised when I reminded him this morning that I was going to the clinic (which he knew!).  Am so angry at him (or 'hurt' is a better word).  I feel like I'm going thorugh the ivf alone as is, and this just enforces it (aside from all you wonderful ladies over here).  

Have dinner with my friend tonight.  THis is the one I had to cancel the movie with because of my injection.  Dh thinks I'm should tell her why I had to cut our evening short (in the general sense..just that I'm on meds but not the full description of them).


----------



## KW33

*Ready*  Well done on doing the injection. I have seen DD earlier this year and it was fabulous (although no Mamma mia ). Do you like the film? It was a real girls show and had such a feel good factor with everyone getting up and dancing at the end. Really enjoy it. Why are men so thoughtless at times?!?!!? Poor you.  I can understand your hurt. DH2b often forgets appointments and comes home wondering why I'm so grumpy because he hasn't remembered or bothered to pick up the phone to see how I am.  Hope you have a nice meal tonight... do you want to give her that information? If not don't whatever DH says.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies

After a hectic week at work Im gonna try and catch up!!

Karin - so glad you had a good time, Ruby loves feeding the ducks too, we drove past the park this week and I said 'oh look at the ducks' and she corrected me by saying 'mummy - they're swans!!' typical.

R4F - so glad your injection when ok and hope you have a fab time with your friend.  

On the subject of dh's I dont know what has come over mine??!! During all our tx, he was very supportive however, I felt he could have done more at times.  Anyway, tx over he was telling me last night how much I meant to him etc. etc. how he is so proud of me, how he realises how much I do as a wife and mother - I was a little taken aback, I mean Ive been a wife for 6 years, a mother for 3, endured enough ivf to last me a lifetime and NOW he realises what I mean to him?!!!

Debs - sorry to hear you had a BFN and have to have more clomid  

Sue - hope you had a good time. I know what you mean about parties - we get invited to them and I dont even know who the parents are?

B - so sorry to hear you've been so upset - its so hard to take this journey but you must remember you are a very brave lady to be doing it and Im sure you will find your inner strength to carry you through - remember - its makes us stronger people  

Pots - hope you have a lovely dinner party - fill us in on the (drunken) details tomorrow!

Saskia - sorry to hear about your dd in special care - hope you dont think I was talking out of turn, its just that I know they had offered her a bed there so thought it was a little strange.

Moomin - how are you feeling? any symptoms?

Strawbs - as far as high chairs we go, I bought the cossato deluxe - its done the job pretty well and dd still uses it!  Do you post on the IUI board? if so you will know my friend (and work colleague) Kat!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Cath xx


----------



## Tikki

Strawbs- Barney has always been a big boy so we couldn't have a triptrapp so had a Bloom instead (certainly not everyones taste) but i love it...

R4F- flaming men.... i am only just getting round to speaking to dh after his lack of support with my op this week, even his boss told him he had his priorities wrong!!!! they just don't get it....

still feeling pretty pants but hoping a good night seep may make me feel better...

tikki


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,
Am on the iPhone so won't do a long post.
Op went well but I am very sore and on crutches and painkillers. I had my day 5 scan yesterday which was interesting with my leg! Another scan on Monday. The embryos are now Safe at the new clinic.
Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Sneaking in a post on a Friday afternoon.  Shouldn't be as I came in late today with my scan but am so addicted to FFs....and who can work Friday afternoon.

Karin, great to hear that you really enjoyed DD.  It's hard to find a musical that compares to Mamma Mia.  (Although right now I"m also really into We Will Rock You).  Going with my BF and we have front row so should be good.  Love shows that end with the audience up and dancing.  Yeah...ejoyed the movie when it came out.  Men are so useless in the feelings department...and then they wonder why we're mad.  As for my friend, don't mind telling her that I'm on meds but definitely don't want to describe why.

Tiger, that's so sweet of your dh. Never too late for him to tell you how much you mean to him.  At least he does appreciate you and loves you, so its great to hear.

tikki, I'm also mad at your dh for not checking up on you.  What is it with them?  We know they love us, but can't they use their heart a bit more and show it?  Hope the pain goes away soon for you.

Marie, glad the surgery was a success.  Must be rough walking on crutches.  How long will your recovery be?  Great news that you finally got your embies to your current clinic.  What a hassle you had.  Hope your pain eases up from your surgery.

Got my test results back.  Don't like how this clinic works as I've been on edge all day waiting to hear.  It's nerve racking.  I don't even get to see the nurse after the ultrasound since the nurse that they have isn't trained in ivf.  Oh well, it's the end result that counts.  Anyways, everything looks ok so we're good to start the stimming injections Sunday night as scheduled.  I go back on Wednesday for blood work (first scan isn't until Friday).  Have acupuncture after work before meeting up with my friend.  Hope it's helping.  And now going to really up my protein (which is hard since i don't eat meat and am supposed to limit dairy and wheat if I do infact have endometriosis).

Forgot to mention...had a meeting with my boss today.  We're really busy and it's not a good time for me to be taking off.  So I sortuv apologized for taking the time off but said again it's for personal reasons...and if it was a fun vacation, I would never schedule it at a crucial time.  He was really nice and just said he gathered that, and said he wasn't going to pry, but hope everyting is ok.  Started to tear up a bit but not sure he noticed.  Glad he's so understanding without even knowing why I'm taking off.


----------



## strawbs

Hi Ladies

BG.... it is so hard to think that we have to get on the old rollercoaster again, but hopefully so worth it   , enquired about the jacket thanks, is it wool??

R4F well done on the jab, it gets easier each time, you have doen the hard one now

moomin      don't worry about af pains I had them until I was 12wks pg so can be  a very good sign

Karin, it was clomid boards, I still chat to a few ladies on there from that time!

Tiger not me from the iui boards, was on them a while ago but don't post there now.  How the twins??  How sweet of your dh, makes you realsie why you are with them when they behave like that how lovely

Marie lou glad op ok and good luck with your pending cycle

pots how was last night     

hi to all the other ladies

thanks for the input on highchairs, still undecided have tried to involve dh and his repsonse is get what you want aaaaaaaaarrrrrrgghh

having a lovely glass of vino or 2 meant to be "on the job" tonight but cannot and will not be bothered, will be curling up with wossie later instead.  Was a bit      earlier have been packing some of F's baby clothes away into the loft (some he has never even worn as they were too small!) sorted into unisex and boy piles who am I kidding??  Cannot believe how much and how quickly he has grown, put him in a romper suit today that is 9-12months and it fit, remember gettign it when he was born and putting it away thinking that will fit him next spring, dh couldn't even look at it as he thought it looked like an adult baby suit, anway it fits him now!!

better go before I bore you all.... have a nice evening

strawbs x


----------



## Tikki

BG2007- no matter how many babies we have i think it is always going to bring up the same feelings when we start ivf again.... i went back to the clinic to see about FETs when Barney was 7 months old and have spent the time since getting the metformin dose right and sorting the cyst out (surgery this week) and now that I am the other side am fearful about having to open the whole can of worms again- in a strange way i have liked having been delayed with the cyst etc as it means that i do not have to confront the whole treatment thing again..... so in all i think your tears are normal.....


awful story here.... but one of the girls from work who had a surprise pregnancy had the baby 2 weeks ago but she had heart problems and died after surgery this week..... i cannot imagine what she is going through and it makes me feel a little selfish for moaning all week about being sore and swollen from having the cyst removed......


moomin- i had cramping ++++ with barney in the 2ww and nothing in my cycle that ended as a BFN so it really means nothing, could be you uterus welcoming the new addition for all you know.... i am a huge believer in burying your head in the sand and only confronting an issue when you have to.....


just about speaking to DH now but nothing to do all weekend so that may well change by tomorrow night....


good luck to all of you who are doing BMS all weekend- nothing like that in our house....


and Karin, lovely to see you back,

tikki


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone!

I take one day off FF again.....and spend an hour or so catching up (whilst taking a sideways glance at Strictly Come Dancing of course- loving Austin Healey phwoar!)

Having a nice weekend with my parents here, dd loves all the attention of course. And the weather has been quite good so far....

Tiger- Of course you haven't spoken out of turn I was just seeing it from another angle, but if she was offered somewhere to stay then thats a bit different! How are the babies now? I think thats absolutely lovely of dh to tell you what you mean to him, but I think anyone would be suspicious when it comes out of the blue...you sure he's not logging onto FF and checking out this thread?   

Tikki- How awful for your colleague, does put things into perspective sometimes doesn't it? Tragic after carrying a baby for 9 months that you could go home without them. Hope you and dh have a good weekend...

Strawbs- You may have heard enough about high chairs now but love mine, don't know what its called but its wooden from mothercare with a straight back and flip over tray. Also I have a fix to table one that clamps on which is great for space saving, but is fabric and gets VERY dirty... I have saved everything of DD's small clothes etc so far as I cannot bring myself to get rid of them, can't believe she was so small when I look at them its so weird, at the ripe old age of 16 months she is still wearing size 6-9 months!

Ready- Well done on the jabs- the reason I said you were an inspiration was because you managed to do them, and I have done many on other people and kids but for some reason cannot bring myself to do it... I guess when push comes to shove we'll do anything, good luck for stimming....follie dance to follow soon!  

Debs- Sorry about the BFN, hope AF is just around the corner for you so you can try again asap  

Karin- My DD is just beginning to make recognisable sounds too- "oh dear" being the most frequently used (I must say it loads?!?) but its so strange to hear them talking so suddenly!

Sue- Hope dd enjoyed the party and the leisure centre!

Marielou- Glad the op went well, rest up when you can!  

BG- As everyone else has said, I think what you have felt is normal...but subconsciously our feelings and thoughts have a way of showing and it sometimes surprises us.  

Pots- Hope you had fun with friends last night

Ally- How are you?

Hi anyone I may have missed, gotta go and get dh some dinner as just getting home from work. Good little wifey that I am   

Saskia x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

strawbs, hoping not to have to do any more jabs (i.e. hope that dh won't be out again so he can do them).  Our little ones grow up so quickly don't they?  Funny how everythign is in perspective, and something that looked so huge at one time now looks just right.  I've kept a newborn diaper just to remember how small his bottom was when he was born.  It's crazy looking back at it.

Tikki, the story of your coworker is just heartbreaking.  Life can be so cruel.

saskia, it's a busy thread over here isn't it?  Glad you're having such a nice weekend. Thanks so much for your kind words again about being an inspiration.  You're so right...that for the cause, we'll just do it.  

Have had a busy but good weekend so far.  Last night I went out for dinner with my friend.  Felt bad about keeping an eye on my watch to ensure I was home for the lupron injection.  SHe did ask why I had to be home so I told her the truth without the details (i.e on meds that are time sensitive, but also must be kept in the fridge).  She didn't ask any more questions so that was good.  This morning I took Evan to a parent/tot class that he loves.  Then I went to see the Dirty Dancing musical with my friend.  Really enjoyed it (more than I thought) and then just went out for dinner.  

Tomorrow we start the stimms.  I'd better give dh the instruction sheets so he can refresh his memory of how to mix them and then give them.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## moomin05

Morning all

Right going to try and catch up at bit as I am at work again this morning, but thankfully I am only working til 2pm - as I feel really crampy at the moment and just can't be bothered to be here - and I have loads to do at home - so would much rather be busy at home and not think about this 2ww than sit here at work when it is very quiet and have too much time to think     

Marie - Hope you are ok after your knee op - did have to laugh at the thought of you having your first scan after your surgery     Not long now - shame we won't be due date buddies again but hey hopefully we won't be far apart (    thinking going on here!)

R4F - well done for doing your jab.  You are brave letting DH do yours, I wouldn't let mine anywhere near me with a needle - and I hate having bloods etc done, and can't look at the needle - yet I am fine doing it myself      must be some logic there somewhere. Good luck for starting stimms today - Egg collection will be here before you know it and then the dreaded 2ww !

Tikki - that is so sad about your colleague at work - I just can't imagine what they are going through at the moment   

Debs - sorry to hear that it was BFN - here's hoping for next month  

Gonna have to go as getting busy on the phones - will try and do more personals in a bit 

Love to you all 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

HI Girls  

I am still here I promise, I haven't been able to get on the computer DH has been hogging it for his college course! 

Going to another B day party today   , its my SIL.  I'l try and come on later and catch up properly, you've probably all forgotten me by now! I wouldn't blame u either   

See you later on  

Big hugs  

allyx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well.  Just got home from a very cold day!! My brother in law was running a £10k in aid of a cancer charity today in Margam Park so we were all there cheering him on.  Stopped off at the Harvester for dd to have some lunch (and a glass of red for me!).

Ally - have fund at the party - dont worry we havent forgotten you xx

Moomin - hope you are holding up ok - the 2ww is always a journey!

R4F - sounds like you've had a busy weekend - wishing you all the best for stimming tomorrow.

Saskia - didnt think about that!! Maybe dh has been logging on?

Tikki - How absolutely awful for your friend in work, that is so tragic, cant imagine what she must be feeling.  A few weeks ago one of the boys I work with, his wife gave birth to a still born baby - still dont know what happened (medically), they already have 2 girls and this was a little boy, during his wife's pregnancy he decided to get a vasectomy - so sad.  It really makes me appreciate what I have when I hear things like that and also makes me very nervous about the prospect of having another pregnancy when Im hearing so many horror stories.

Strawbs - hope you found the energy after your wine for   !

Marielou - hope you feel better soon .

Cath x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

hello sorry to thread on your toes - but just been reading and saw my old friend Moomin  

Just wanted too wish you heaps of luck for a BFP  

Sweetcheeks X


----------



## moomin05

Oh thanks hun


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

moomin, I'm the same and prefer to be at home where I can amuse myself with books and tv.  Good that you can at least work until 2pm and have the rest of the day.  Is DD at nursery?  Thanks for the words about my jab the other night.  My dh is actually pretty good at mixing and stuff.  Sometimes he's not gentle but he does try and does a better job than I could.  Yeah...I know that once stimming starts, it goes really quickly.  WOuld be nice if the 2ww did too, wouldn't it?

Stokey, hope you had a great time at your SIL's party.

Tiger, good for your BIL.  Quick impressive to run 10k!  Hope you're warmed up now and had a great weekend.  You mentioned yours was quite busy too.

My stomach has been a bit off so really hope it gets back to normal since EC isn't too far off.  (I"ve had stomach issues in the past and it causes me issues once in awhile).  Actually dh's stomach wasn't right today (in his case either the flu or somethign he ate), and it got me worried that we could go through eveyrthing and then wouldn't be able to do EC if he or I happend to get sick that day.

It may sound funny but am looking forward to having 3 injections tonight as we've hit the next stage with starting stimming.  Have already felt myself getting down though, which tends to happen when I lose hope of it working.


----------



## Yellowheart

Hello 

BG - It is very overwhelming  you are bound to feel a whole range of emotions. When do you expect to get started?

Sue - Did DD enjoy the party? 

Karin -   Bless Emma, how cute! How was the dinner?  I cooked homemade pizzas with goats cheese, caramalised onion and sautéed spinach 

Debs - Sorry to read you had a BFN this month  Hope AF arrives soon and you can get started on the next cycle. I hate it when AF takes her time unless it is for a nice reason 

R4F - Sorry you are feeling unsupported by your DH  What did you tell your friend in the end? Did you have a nice dinner?  So you are stimming now!   Glad your boss is so understanding - that must take some pressure off knowing you're not being made to feel guilty 

Cath - DD sounds sooooo cute! "Mummy, they're swans"      Make the most of your DH's mood whilst it lasts  

Tikki - How are you feeling now?  The Bloom highchairs are soooooo cool  Sorry to read about your work colleague's tragic news 

Marie - Glad the op went well. Get better soon 

Saskia -   

Moomin - Thinking of you     

Ally - Forgotten you       Did you enjoy the party?  

Had a lovely weekend. lots of long walks and cosy nights  Should be my fertile week coming up 

Pots
x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi everyone,

R4F -     Hope you are feeling better.  Try not to let the negative thoughts creep in (hard I know).  Sending you lots of    Good luck for stims.  Nice that your boss was so understanding - I ended up telling mine what was going on but later wished that I hadn't.

Moomin -       

Cath - Well done to your BIL.  Hope that glass of wine warmed you up nicely.  Nice of your DH to say those things.

Ally - Hope you had fun at the party.

Saskia - Hope you had a nice weekend with your parents.  DD always loves lots of attention from her grandparents.

Tikki - So sorry to hear about your work colleague - how tragic.

Strawbs - It is sad packing away clothes - reminds you just how quickly they are growing up.

Marie - Hope you are recovering well.  Hope scan went well today.      

Debs - Sorry about the BFN      Hope AF has arrived now.

Karin - No didn't leave her at the party.  Wasn't sure whether I was expected to stay or not until I got there.  Sweet about Emma with the ducks - it is so nice when they start saying recognisable words. 

Pots -       and have fun  

Hello to everyone else.

DD had a good time at the party of Saturday.  There was about 40 3 and 4 year olds running around and all I could think about was I can't handle that for DD's birthday.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Moomin -             

Karin - Hope you are ok, are you back on clomid again?

Cath - Well done to your BIL.

Sue - When is your DD's birthday?  are you having a party?

Tikki - OMG, What a tragic thing to happen, i cant imagine how your friend must feel   


Sorry, just a quickie from me, AF started Saturday afternoon so back on clomid again, i really have no idea why i still take it when im getting BFN's every month, its really to do with DH's sperm or rather lack of them  


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x 


R4F -   Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Debs - so sorry AF turned up for you.  Can I ask, what is it like taking clomid? are there any side effects?

Sue - the party sounded hectic - although I cant talk, dont know how many kids Ive got coming to Ruby's, will also have more adults than kids too - oh dear!!

Pots - good luck with your cosy nights in - wink,wink, nudge, nudge!!

R4F - sad to hear youve not been feeling to well hun. Try to keep thinking   positive thoughts and good luck with your injections.

As for me, I dont know where I am this month, havent done any ovulation tests yet but havent felt an ovulation pains which is unusual for me.  This month I have to admit though I havent been the healthiest! which would probably explain the lack of ovulation, been drinking (alcohol) quite a bit this month and not eating very much - have lost a couple of lbs too - so not really look after myself too well.  I think Im just rebelling at the moment, Ive spent the best part of this year eating more than I would normally do, eating all the right things (I am a healthy eater anyway) but religiously sticking to 3 litres of water, everything organic blah blah and now Ive just kind of said b***ger it - not eating and drinking too much - Ill get myself back on track next month.....


----------



## strawbs

hi ladies............
just a quickie got a grumpy teether today

thanks for input on highchairs, someone has just given me a brand new boxed chicco one

http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B001BAVN4K/sr=1-6/qid=1224519889/ref=sr_1_6/278-2157828-2741618?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42862041&mcb=core

not what I would have chosen but it is actually really good so dilemma over! F loves it too

moomin      

tikki, very sad news about your colleague   

no bms this weekend too tired and tv too good! can't be bothered with the whole thing need to sort it

hope everyone else ok

strawbs xx

/links


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Pots, had a really nice dinner with my friend, thanks.  When she asked why I had to be home so early, I just responded that I'm on meds that have to be taken at a certain time, but they also have to be kept in the fridge.  Luckily she didn't question it any further.  She's a working mom too, so said she was also happy it wasn't a late night as she was exhausted from her work week.  Yeah...glad my boss understands too.  Didn't want it to look like I was just taking off for a fun holiday at the worst time schedule-wise and have no work ethnic.  Sounds like a nice relaxing weekend.  All the best for this week with BMS.  

Sue, thanks for the good luck wishes.  Sorry taht you're sorry you ended up telling your boss.  Is he/she keepign your news in confidence?  I didn't tell my boss anything except that I need to take 'holidays' for personal reasons..soemthign I'm goign through.  That's all I said.  Wow..things must have been pretty nuts at the party with 40 toddlers.  We've always had a quiet party at home with close family and a couple of our friends with kids.  

debs, great that AF came so you can move ahead.  You never know...this could be your month.

Tiger, thansk for your words.  Don't blame you for enjoying yourself with a frew drinks and eatign what you want.  I've been on the 'so perfect' diet for almost a year and it can drive you nuts (and then I feel so guilty if I have dessert..which is so silly).  It's almost good that you took some time to enjoy life.  

strawbs, definitely need to be in the mood for BMS.  Glad you found the right high chair.

Injections last night went ok.  Dh is pretty good at the mixing and stuff.  No way I'd remember what to do even thoguh our trainign session was only a couple weeks ago. 

Starting to get really stressed about Ec probably being next week.  Aside from being nervous, there's a lot to do at work which just won't get done.  And a bunch of things on the personal side (e.g. take Evan for haircut, need to get him boots and check his winter coat, my acupuncture starts daily next week, etc).  Am trying to take it day by day...as long as I know what needs to be done when...and just do what I can for work.


----------



## Yellowheart

Tiger - In all seriousness we are having a chilled TTC month to be honest.  Everything feels quite raw from last month's result so we are trying to just not think about it too much.  I definitely think we need cycles like that 

R4F - You can only do your best  just try and get as much done as possible so you don't have to stress during the 2ww  

Strawbs - That's great!  We have the exact same one and it really does do everything you need it to.  Shame it isn't a bit more handsome though  

Gnocchi followed by nooky tonight   I am not painting myself as a wholesome character with all this BMS talk


----------



## ready4Family

Pots, like your description of your evening.


----------



## Stokey

Good Morning Ladies  

Its a beautiful morning here.  I was up with the birds and my DH as he has his 2nd Interview today, they should tell him today   He was so stressed bless him.

I was supposed to be going to my MIL today to meet cousins from Aberdeen, but she has just phoned to say they aren't coming due to illness   so now we are all off shopping      sounds good to  me!

I have my baseline scan tomorrow and we have been having some BMS this week, I blame dirty dancing it got me in the mood sunday night! love that film  

How is everyone?

R4F - glad u had a good meal and try and stay calm re EC, i know its easier said than done. Good luck hun        

pots - I like your approach to ttc and we have been similar too, it would be lovely if a natural miracle happened but am quite prepared for the rd ahead!

strawbs - Hope the teething has eased  rotten teeth Issy has been terrible I sympathize with u.  Great news on high chair very nice its nice when u get freebies 

Tiger - oh hun i think we all have months like these and some times you just need to indulge.  You'll get your head round it again you just needed time out. Hope your ok  

debs -   sorry she turned up.  I was like that last time I was on clomid "why am I taking this" I can't remember what the side effects were like but i do remember feeling very hormonal all the time. Hope you have a better month this time    

sapphire - hiya yes had a lovely time thank you. Issy and I did some dancing and she blew the candles out on her aunties cake twice!   40 kids does sound like a hell of a lot bet you had a headache when u got home   hope your ok too hun  

moomin -  hope you are ok and hanging in there, not far to go now     lots of positive thoughts hun.  

saskia -     how are u my dear?

Tikki - so sorry about your work friend,   thats so sad can't imagine what she must be going through and your right it does make you stop and think. Hope you are ok, i was in the same place last year, the thought of more tx filled me with fear.  I know my tx wasn't as full on as IVF/ICSI but just the invasive procedures and pain and OHSS and cramps etc wasn't some thing i was leaping to do again. A year later and i feel much more settled in my mind, just going for a chat with the cons helped and i am more than happy to take things slow again with the tx, you never know the clomid may work  

hello to everyone else too hope you are recovering well Mairelou and being waited on hand and foot  

back on soon and i'll look forward to catching up with you all then 

ally x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ally - Wishing your dh loadsa luck for his interview.  Good luck for your scan - Dirty Dancing eh!?

Pots - Im really chilled this month and I think thats because we've got loads of functions coming up right up to xmas and Im looking forward to relaxing, having a drink and more importanly fitting into some slinky dresses!! (without having to worry about drugs or a swollen belly)!

R4F - ec next week, wow thats flown by, try to stay calm and Im the same as you, take one day at a time when it comes to tx, you never know what is around the corner so there is no point stressing (easier said than done I know that!).  Im sure you will get everything sorted in the meantime though, we always seem to sort out our dh's and kids before ourselves then we concentrate on tx.

Strawbs - hope the teething is getting better.

As for me, feeling really rubbish, feeling ok in myself (head wise) but have an awful cough/cold so pretty miserable!! Got to take dd to dentist today and everytime we go, she refuses to open her mouth so this morning I was saying it would be fun, she could ride in the chair and she was gnarling her teeth at me, telling me she was going to show them to the dentist - great, shes all wound up about going but I bet you any money when we get there, she will be clinging to me like a limpet and refuse to open her mouth!!!!  

Cath x


----------



## Marielou

Hjya,
Another quicky as I am still on the iPhone. 
Had my scan yesterday, lining fine a d 2 lead follies


----------



## Marielou

Sigh.
Trying to edit last. Post but this phone is stupid. LOL 
Have next scan Thursday. Can't wait for my leg to get better so I can go on the p c!
Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Stokey, good luck to dh with the job interview.  Sorry that you won't be seeing your cousins after all.  Would have been nice to meet them.  Shopping sounds like a good alternative.  He he...like how you blamed Dirty Dancing flick.  I just saw the Dirty Dancing musical on the weekend and loved it.

Tiger, wish I knew the trick to not stressing and worrying as I'm definitely very good at doing both.  Yep...gotta look after our kids (including dh..ha ha) prior to ourselves.  That's being a mom.  So sorry you have a cold.  Can make you feel like such crap.  With going to the dentist, can you ask the dentist to make it a game by counting her teeth to her outloud?  Evan always likes that (but his dentist is his uncle so probably makes it a bit easier).  Hope it goes ok.

Marie, good luck with your next scan.  Any idea on ET day?

Last night's stimming didn't go as well.  Dh still did the mixing great and injected me so that's what's important. Prior to the injection I was putting hot water bottle on my stomach as I know a lot of women here say that it'll help the follies grow.  Then I went downstairs for the injection.  The first two went fine, but when dh removed the needle from teh Gonal-F, there was a big gush of blood.  The main reason I was so worried last week of giving myself the injection was because I sometimes get faint...and seeing the blood come out gave me that feeling.  Managed to lie down before I did though and then it passes.  Dh thinks it bleed since the heat from teh hot water bottle probably thinned my blood..  Oh well..will know better tonight.  Tomorrow I go in for blood work to see if my dosages continue or change (not sure how they tell without a scan).


----------



## Tikki

R4F- the blood is just because your DH hit a vessel with the needle, nothing to worry about and always a risk with injections and nothing to do with the hot water bottle....


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

R4F - I have had bleeding after injections sometimes.  Not good if it makes you feel faint - glad you have someone to do them for you.

Marie - Good luck for your next scan and hope the leg is better soon.

Cath - Hope you feel better soon - it is horrible how rough you can feel with a cold sometimes.  Hope DD opened her mouth for the dentist OK.  Glad you have been having some time out and enjoying the more fun things in life - we all need to do that sometimes.

Ally - I'm OK thanks - good luck for scan tomorrow.  Hope everythings goes well for DH.

Pots - Gnocchi and nookie sounds good - hope they were both good.  

strawbs - Glad you got the highchair sorted.  Hope LO's teeth aren't hurting too much.

Moomin -           Hope you are holding up OK.

Debs - DD's birthday isn't until Feb so have some time to think about it yet.  We usually have a quiet family party and then she usually has a day out with a few friends - one of whom is just two days younger than her so it is usually a joint thing.  Don't think I could handle inviting the whole class.

Hello to everyone else.

Had first ever parents evening last night.  Seems DD is settling in well.  They said she is really excited about everything all of the time.  They asked if she gets tired because she never stops.  It appears that she is making friends OK and she has been invited to play at one girl's house tomorrow which she is really excited about.

Sue x


----------



## moomin05

OMG I feel


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies

Moomin - whats that all about?? You ok?

Sue - parents evening is so much fun, we get them at dd's nursery, just an excuse for a gossip and free food/wine!! No really, it is lovely to hear how well they get on and look at all their work etc.  Our nursery videos the children throughout the year and they play it during the evening, really lovely to see them interacting with other kids.

R4F - loadsa luck for tomorrow hun (and tonights injection!)

Marielou - great news on your follies - hope you get better soon.

Well, dd suprised me and did open her mouth for the dentist and flashed him her pearly whites - not that Im that suprised with her reaction, after all he is pretty HOT!!

Updates on the twins, my sister saw them today and emailed me some photos - both look absolutely perfect, however twin one (Samuel) is covered in thrush and has developed menengitis and twin two (Joseph) has brain damage - so sad and cruel, they seem to be survivors though so will keep you updated as the days/weeks go by.

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Cath -    Awful news about the twins, dont really know what else to say, cant imagine how their parents are coping     Love Ruby's pic.  Im generally ok on the clomid but i find myself more emotional, thats about it.

Moomin - Are you trying to tell us something?   

Sue - OMG, Imagine a class full of kids running round your home.

R4F - Hope you are feeling better now   .

Stokey - Can i have your weather please?  Its been pouring here for what seems like months.

Pots -   

Marie - Omg, Not long til the FET now.


Did a post earlier and lost it as H pressed a button     think she's coming into the terrible 2's early, she'd being so naughty all the time, i dont know what to do with her.


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - we've had the terrible two's since Ruby was 6 months old!! hee, hee.


----------



## Tikki

i too am not sure where the idea of the terrible twos comes from as i think they start as soon as movement starts... we had a cracking one today for no reason that i can actually remember....


----------



## moomin05

trying to tell you all I feel pants, struggling to stay awake here at work, feel sick, back ache - need I say anymore - starting to go insane now


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all being good  

Cath- Not so good news about the twins then, bless them, quite common problems with prem babes though.   Hope you are feeling a bit better. We have all just got over a cold here too...and I think its seasonal with me but I too seem to have got a bit unhealthy these last few weeks. Several months ago I did really well and lost 2 stone, felt great, now I'm feeling uncomfortable and lumpy again, I only have to look at a cake and gain a stone (Opposite problem to you by the sounds of it) but it really gets you down! I need some motivation!!!!!!! BTW can I have the number for your dentist?? 

Moomin- We need to know more.....you ok hun?  Be good, not long now   

Sue- Ah parents evening sounds so exciting! I think a good way of doing large parties is to hire out a soft-play area if you have one near by, then its all done for you and the parents have to stay too... 

Ready- Stimming already- wow. Hope your appointment goes ok tomorrow. Glad you had a nice evening with your friend after all, no need for big porky pies then!!  

Marielou-  

Ally- Really hope DH has been successful. My dh had an interview today for a promotion at work, didn't get it and the job went to someone who I know is no good and a pain in the @rse, sooo frustrating and I feel like the application and interview prep has taken over our lives for ages! Grrr  

Pots- Gnocchi and nooky! Hahaha I love it! Good on you for staying relaxed about ttc, doesn't harm and may just do the trick!

Debs- Sorry about AF showing up....keep positive for the next go though hun   (she says) and yes I think terrible two's generally starts much earlier for most people I speak to.....omg unless it gets worse than this, yikes!

Well we had a good weekend with my parents here, didn't do much but the weather wasn't bad I guess. Priya has suddenly started trying to copy words etc, some are clear, others aren't, but got to be careful what we say now! Eeek. Its so cute to hear though....

Bit of a dull week ahead for me this week and feeling a bit pre menstrual and irrational/paranoid. What fun that will be for the next few days......   

Hi to anyone I've missed. Hope you're all ok, catch up soon

Saskia xx


----------



## saskia b

Moomin- OMG!!!!!!!!         

         

Keep us posted.....sounds very promising! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs

moomin                    

tiger.............so sad about the twins    

hi ladies, no time for posts mum visiting for a bit

pots good luck on the bms!

no bms here yet, teeth not so bad today, think he will be one of those babies that gets lotsof cymptoms and no teeth for a year!!


xx


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the silence, got my Nan staying with us this week so not a spare moment. Got AF today   So day one AGAIN!!! Meal went without an "announcement" so that's something at least. 

Few quick personals

*Moomin*    sounds exciting... but behave.  

*Ready* I know it's hard and you have such a lot on your plate but you are doing so well. Stay strong hun... we're here for you.  

*Debs* No clomid at the moment as STILL waiting for fert clinic appointment... will try and chase them at the end of the week. How are you doing?

*Cath*  Life can be so tough and cruel.

Big  To everyone

Karin

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Morning 

Went to my friend's for dinner and she told me her SIL is 14 weeks PG.  This woman said a few months ago that they would never consider fertility Tx as it isn't natural and now here she is after 2 months of trying PG.  I am very sad to say that my friends just don't understand  they sat talking about whether to SIL would have more than one and how only children suffer and everyone should have more than one child - oblivious to me fighting back tears with a lump in my throat.  I actually went to the bathroom, had a cry and then told them i had a headache and went home at 8.30pm  

I got home and said to DH, this is it now, it all starts all over again.  Especially as it won't be before long that they are on baby No.2 and i am on the outside again.  Why is it so easy for others 

Anyway...

Moomin -         

Karin - Glad there was no announcement  so sorry AF arrived 

Cath - Those poor parents and babies  

Strawbs - Enjoy your Mum's visit! 

Saskia - Aw, must be so lovely to hear her saying real words 

Sue - Glad parents' evening went well!  

Ready - Good luck for your bloods 

Tikki - How are you feeling now?  Are you already back at work?! 

Debs, Ally and all   

Glad you all liked my Gnocchi joke 

Pots
  x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Pots -        

Karin - Back on the bandwagon for me too    


Just a quickie as need to go to playgroup


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

hi ladies

I think we all need a big   so there you are!

Its sounds like we are all having busy and stressful days.  DH didn't get told yesterday  it may be another week before we find out, I was in tears last night, this means a world of difference to us if he gets it.   giving myself positive thoughts now!  Shopping was good yesterday I was looking at all the baby boy things in M&S as my bestfriend is having a boy in feb.  She was told she would have trouble as she has PCOS and doesn't ovulate, before she went for tests she found out she was 5 weeks gone! Why can't that happen to us  really pleased for her though she has wanted a baby for ages but her DP took a while to come round to the idea!

I'm off to clinic this morning for Issy's 2 year check, i wonder what they'll do  Then i have scan this afternoon  hope everything is ok.

cath - hope u feel better soon there are some horrible things flying around.  Sorry to hear sad news on twins lots of love to your family and the little guys - hang in there 

marielou - get well soon leg 

R4F - glad injection went well your DH is a brick, hope there was no blood last night  

sue - well done DD its such a relief when they settle in well, hope your ok  

moomin - ooohh these sound like good signs heaps and heaps of       

tikki - i agree about terrible twos Issy can be a little horror at times and i swear shes been like this for a good 6 months now!  when does it pass?? 

Saskia - sorry about DH promo its rotten and i know what you mean about taking over, i was in tears last night, they keep you dangling don't they! well done Priyia thats a good thing shes copying words, its lovely isn't it hearing them. 

Karin - hope your ok 

pots -   a big one for you hun.

chat soon got to run now

ally xxx


----------



## Marielou

Moomin - oooh it sounds very exciting!

Ready - I often drew blood while injecting, think it's when you hit a vessel.

Going to attempt a walk outside with my crutches today, eek!
Marie xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Thankd Debs and Ally.  My friend has apologised if she was insensitive last night and hopes i am OK, so that's nice.  She was the one that was the least hurtful but i doubt the other friend even noticed i was upset! 

Ally - All the luck in the world for DH


----------



## Stokey

thanks pots I think it may be a wait. 

Issy has passed her check!  yay!  But she has a problem with her left foot and i have to see podiatrist(sp).  My DH when he was born had inturned feet and had to wear callipers(sp) and I was worried it could be heredietary and asked when she was born, the doc said then it looked fine.  However as she has started to walk I have noticed she turns her left foot in and at times esp when shes tired she sometimes drags it  They don't issue callipers any more so i don't know whats going to happen, more poor little baby   I have an appt in Nov.

Mairelou - glad your feeling up to a walk take it easy at first. 

pots - glad your friend apologised it upset me to think u were crying alone. they don't understand what we go through at times.

back soon 

bye for now

allyx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - Hannah has that exact same problem only with both feet, we have a HV mum (mines actually) in our playgroup and she said we could either see the Dr about it or let it go for a while and see how it goes, we are leaving it til after xmas and if it still hasnt corrected itself we have to go see the Dr, my mum said i almost had to have callipers as a child as i had the same problem but it corrected itself in me, Hannah was falling over her feet sometimes but she's stopped doing it now but her feet are still turned in, HV called it Hen-toed   

Pots - Glad your friend realised she was insensitive   

Marie - How was it walking on the crutches?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs and Ally -   for your little ones.  Hope they will be ok.

Pots - I can totally empathise, my so called 'friends' are very insensitive at times.  So glad she realised it and apologised - Im lucky if I get that, most of them dont even know what they are doing!

Marielou - hope your walk today is not too painful.

Karin - sorry AF has turned up for you this month.

Hi Strawbs, Saskia, Tikki & Moomin

Just a quick post from me as with my boss today (grrrr!) took an ovulation test yesterday - BFN, will try again in a day or two - just hope my strips are reliable!!

Cath x


----------



## Yellowheart

Ally - Thanks  Poor Issy  Hope they can fix it with minimum discomfort 

Tiger - Thanks  i hope you surge soon  i have months where i don't and it kind of takes the mick if even the Ovulation tests are saying BFN    BTW it is more reliable to test in the afternoon (LH shows up more in the afternoon) and every day as your surge can come and be gone again in a 10 hour window!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi everyone,

Ally - Glad Issy passed her check.  Good luck for her appointment - hope everything is Ok.  Lots of   for DH that it gets the job.

Marie - Good luck going out on the crutches.

Pots -        It is so upsetting when people just don't understand.  To say that only children suffer is nonsense.

Cath - So sorry to hear about the twins. Sending   . Sounds like your parent evening are a lot better than ours - we weren't even offered a seat.

Karin -   Sorry AF arrived.  Glad there no announcements.

Moomin -         

Strawbs - Glad teeth are a bit better.

Saskia - Sweet that she is copy words. Yes I remember having start being careful about what I said.  I remember dropping my dinner on the floor and saying "oh sh*t" and then Emily was running round for the next hour saying "sh*t, sh*t" Fortunately she seemed to forget it pretty quickly.  

Debs - Hope Hannah is behaving today.  It is difficult when they have phases like that.

R4F - Good luck for starting stims.  Meant to say yesterday when you asked about my boss - because no he didn't keep it in confidence.  When I got back to work after my first cycle - absolutely devastated at having no fertilisation I found out that he had told the temp receptionist.  I talked to one of the other bosses and he said "he shouldn't have done that but you would tell someone if you broke your leg".  Kind of missing the point.  Anyway I don't work there anymore - didn't go back after having Emily.  So it is probably a good thing you didn't feel like you had to tell your boss.

Hello everyone else.

I am on my own at the moment.  Have left Emily to play with one of her new friends from school.  Feels a bit funny since I don't know her mum that well but I went and settled her in and she seemed fine.  Bit worried about one of Emily's friends she has got to go for a scan today because she has been having recurrent water infections so they are looking at her kidneys.  Really hoping everything is OK for her.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Tikki, thanks.  Yeah...you're right...dh could have hit a blood vessel as well.  Although when I went for blood work this morning, the nurse had me warm up my hand first as it helped the blood flow (I'm impossible to take blood from).

Sue, sorry that you also experience the bleeding with injections.   Sounds like DD is doing great at school.  That's awful about your boss.  Cannot believe he shared your most personal news with others.  We have yet to leave Evan at a friend's house to play, but can imagine your uneasyness.  I'll be the same when the day comes.  Hope your friend's child is ok.

moomin, that could be a good thing!

Tiger, oh hun, will be sending extra prayers the twin's way.  They sound like strong fighters. Hugs to you for your test results.  

debs, those terrible twos.  Threes are fun too! 

saskia, thanks.  It's so exciting when they start to talk.  Hope you're feeling better.  Sucks how hormones takes over our mood.

strawbs, it's awful when they're teething.

Karin, how lovely to have your nan staying with you.  so happy there was no "happy" news at your get togehter.  Hope you can get your appointment booked soon. Thanks for your support. Gonna go nuts over the next few weeks so will definitely need it.

Pots, oh hun, I have tears in my eyes reading your post with your dinner last night.   How insensitive to your situation.  Like it's so easy for us to get pregnant and have exactly the number of kids we want, and when.  I'm with you hun...it's so unfair.  

Stokey, great news about your friend.  SHows that miracles can happen.  Good luck with your clinic appointment.  Let us know how it goes.  So sorry to hear about Issy's foot issue. Cannot imagine your upset as all we want are children without health issues.  Hope they can easily help her foot.  Is dh ok now?  Or hopefully as debs said, it'll correct itself.

moomin, good sign if you're getting outside.  Hope your leg is healing quickly and feeling better every day.

Went to the clinic today for blood work.  As usual, she had such trouble getting blood. Told her she should come to my house in the evening when we're doing the injections as I seem to bleed then (as I did last night again!).  She got it on the third try on my hand, and I had to run it under hot water first.  So she said from now on, she's not going to even try my arm and go straight for my hand.  And I am to come before they call my number and keep my hand under hot water.  Gonna have to wear gloves soon since my hands will be all buised...don't want questions.   I go back on Friday for scan and blood work.


----------



## Yellowheart

Yo!

Sue - How did Emily's playdate go?  Hope Emily's friend is OK 

Ready - Gosh that sounds like a palava  it's all getting close now!   

I'm feeling rather melancholy  just don't know what to do with myself and really feel there must be something i can do to get PG!  I wish we could do Tx now  but it's not feasible till next year and even then it will just be an IUI.  Dreading my C scan in 2 weeks.  If there is a solid tumor there then that's me done   Argh!


----------



## Stokey

hello  

debs - its seems the more i talk to people etc this foot issue has been quite common.  I wonder if it is something to do with the way you grow in your mothers womb and your leg/foot grows in that position and it takes a while for it to right itself?  I hope your little one is ok    I'd rather they sort it now before nursery as kids can be quite cruel if your "different"   so to speak!

cath - hope you get that surge soon, which brand are they? I have some clearblue digital but am waiting till i start the clomid to do them.  I hope they are reliable. hope your day was ok hun  

pots - thanks for the tip with the OPK's i always used to do them first thing so i'll wait till later now. 

sue - thanks for the   thoughts still not heard anything today i think it may take a while.  I just hope its good news   I hope Em enjoyed playing.  It must be strange leaving them like that, i haven't experienced it yet but think i may struggle at first.  I hope the other little girl is ok, its such a worry with children poor little mite.  

R4F - poor u hun   my mum is just the same with BT and they always use a butterfly needle now in her hand.  I think as soon as the nurse brings out that needle all her viens just hide.  I swear it would be easier to just cut off her arm   I take after her too and am getting worse.  I have regular BT for my thyroid but i'm crap at doing them and heres me who wanted to be a midwife.  i'd be on the labour room floor sparked out with the dad's    I hope friday brings   news and you are well on your way with your tx.  my dh's feet are allot better now thanks i just hope issy's get sorted pronto!  

well i went for my scan today and nearly shot off the bed when she pressed on my tummy, my bladder was that full!  everything seems ok and she looked at ovaries she said all the follicles were tiny and none larger than others, its a repeat performance of 3 years ago,  i am just not ovulating i need help again!   i'd just love it if my ovaries could start thinking for themselves!   so thats it now till next month.  DH needs to perform into his little plastic beaker and we're all set! yay!   

Emotional Hormonal Painful roller coaster here we come    

off for badminton now i'll be on before beddy bows

ally x


----------



## Stokey

pots -


----------



## saskia b

Hey all,

Just a quick one from me but wanted to send a big   to Pots. There are some self centred idiots out there! Unbelievable. When is your scan again hun? Lots of love to you x

Hi to everyone else, feeling a bit mis myself so going off now to find a bottle of vodka in the cupboard...anyone wanna join me??   

Back tomorrow and will do personals then xxx

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Ouch, i had an IV in my hand when i was having Hannah and it was so sore   

Ally - Hannah has started walking a bit better but we are leaving it til after xmas to see if it corrects itself and if it doesnt we'll tale her to our GP   , i'll ask my HV at playgroup tomorrow if she knows what causes it.

Pots -


----------



## Yellowheart

That has just brought back a memory of the IV i had when HB was born  i've had loads in the past but on that occasion i got water retention in it and my hand was twice the size and felt ready to burst - Ouch!

Thanks guys    

Ally - Woohoo!  All set to go then! 

Saskia - I think i have a bottle of vodka at the back of the freezer   

Debs - Glad Hannah has started walking a little better.  maybe she just needs some exercises to do or something


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - hope emily's little friend is ok.

R4F - how you feeling, did you have a scan today??

Pots - 

Ally - Hope badminton was ok for you - its a pain when our bodies dont respond how we like them isnt it, I have the opposite problem to you in that when Ive had tx, I only need to stim for a few days and I have loadsa follies, each time Ive been on the verge of OHSS which is not a good thing, very uncomfortable and touch and go whether they abandon cycles - would be nice to be somewhere in the middle eh!!

Saskia, Pots and Debs - sending you all great big   .  Its a shame we dont live near each other as we could all do with a good get together, plenty of vodka (saskia   ) and a good old rant/cry/laugh!!

As for me, my friend is training in body massage and is being assessed tonight at college so I am her (much needed) guineapig/client - really looking forward to it.  Got a lovely weekend lined up, lots of Ruby time and my little nephew's coming to stay, thrown in for good measure.  

On another note did anyone see the Kerry Katatona interview - what a mess!!!!

P.S.  Been indulging in some retail therapy this week online and bought some amazing dresses - a girls gotta cheer herself up somehow!!

Cath xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - dont know what happened to your post above??  Hope you are ok hunny.

Cath x


----------



## Yellowheart

Nothing to say to me Cath?   Ooh describe the dresses!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - here it is:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Ever-PrettyUK_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfclZ3QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm

/links


----------



## Shoe Queen

http://www.annagifts.ca/images/2007/XW00L48RD-M.jpg

Sorry this is the actual dress.

/links


----------



## moomin05

OK send the       I have tested and OMG it is a    

I am in shock still, will test again tomorrow and on Saturday which is our OTD - but had a gut feeling today as have been tired and feeling sick as well.

Keeping everything crossed now that our little embie/s stick


----------



## Yellowheart

Wow!  That will go lovely with your Olive skin! 

Moomin!  That is FANTASTIC news!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Moomin - yeah     fab news.


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Pots, cute photo of your DS all bundled up.  Cannot imagine what it's like for you with being monitored for C.  I'll be praying for you, both for good health and for a BFP.  Ouch...the swelling from the IV when your DS was born sounds scary.

Stokey, oh yes...there's no chance of getting blood at all unless they use the butterfly needle.  Sorry you and your mom are the same.  Wonder why it gets worse over time?  You still thinking of being a midwife?  You never know as it's very different with things on yourself and things done on others.  Keep us posted on Issy.  Great that dh is fine now too so you know it can be treated if need be. Sorry that your scan confirmed that you're not ovulating.  I apologize, but I forget..have you started the clomid yet?  I don't ovulate on my own either, but the fertility meds helped with that.

saskia, hope you're doing ok hun.

debs, yeah the needle is painful in the hand everytime I bend it, but I don't really think of it as it's for a good cause.

Tiger, scan is tomorrow morning (Friday).  Lucky you for getting a free massage.  Enjoy!  Glad you have such a nice weekend planned.  Ooohhh...beuatiful dress.  I agree...shopping is a must!

moomin, yah!!!        Congrats!  Wonderful news.

Got blood results and things are ok (phew!) so continue meds and return tomorrow for first scan, and blood of course too.  Am quite nervous as I just pray that follies are growing.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Moomin - OMG, Hugwe Congrats    

Cath - The dress is gorgeous, have you had anything from them before?  Where do you get Ruby's Chipmunks from?

R4F - Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Shoe Queen

Girls - thanks for your lovely comments about my dress, have ordered loads from there before,  a similar one I wore to my nephews naming day (for those on ******** the photos are there!).  I love, love, love her shop!!

Debs - I order the Chipmunks off ebay too, if you go into the kids shoes part and type in Chipmunks, you will see them there.

Cath xx


----------



## Marielou

Moomin - Thats fantastic news!  Congratulations! I am so hoping to join you in a few weeks! 

Pots -   

Stokey - Ethan had his 2 year check today and has been referred also - for his height/weight - he's dropped to the 9th centile for his height and below the 2nd for his weight, but he's always been small so I'm not worried, he certainly has been eating etc.  She has also put on the form about his speech, which I'm not too happy about as I think he is doing well. 

Had my scan today, everything is looking fine, lining 7.9mm.  Go back on sat am for my final scan before ET, hopefully ET will be tuesday!

  
Marie xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

Marie - Great news about your scan.  Good luck for the next on Sat.      

Moomin - Naughty   but    

Pots -          

Cath - Lovely dress.  Hope you enjoy your massage.

R4F - Glad you blood results were OK.  Loads of luck for scan tomorrow.      

Ally - Sorry you are not ovulating   Hope you enjoyed badminton.

Hello Debs, Karin, Saskia, Tikki, strawbs and anyone else.

E had fun on her play date - she didn't seem to want to leave.  Nice that she is making new friends.  Hope she doesn't get too attached to this little girl though because she is moving to Australia next year.  Emily's friend's scan went OK yesterday seems her kidneys and bladder are working OK.  Still don't know yet why she keeps getting infections but at least it is good to know everything is as it should be.  

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

moomin this is fab news well done you you must be on cloud nine!  lovely news

just a quick one girls a i'm working but DH got the job!!!!!!!    the good news is piling in isn't it

speak later love to you all

allyx


----------



## moomin05

Thanks everyone - think I will be believe more once I have tested again tomorrow and also again on Saturday - just can't get my head round the fact that tx has worked again.

Then it will be the dreaded wait for the first scan - will email my consultant tomorrow to tell him the good news

xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

debs, thanks for the good luck wishes.

Tiger, gotta check out your pictures.  You have great taste with clothes.  It's really nice when you find a shop that you have luck in.

Marielou, great news on your scan.  ET not much longer now.  You taking time off work?

Sue, thanks.  Great news on your friend's child's test restuls.  What a relief.  Hope she stops getting so many infections.

Stokey, great for dh with the new job!  You must both be very happy.

moomin, enjoy your 9 months!


----------



## Yellowheart

Moomin - We'll be here to keep you sane for the next 2ww! - the scan   so chuffed for you! 

Marie - Great news on your scan 

Sue - Glad your friend's little one had the all clear 

Ally - Oh that's wonderful news!  Well done the Stokey family!   

Tiger - Any sign of your surge?  I think i may have missed mine.  Hope our BDing pays off this month 

Ready - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!  Will you find our when EC is at the same time?    

Love to all

Pots
xx


----------



## saskia b

Grrrrr...just posted a load and lost it!!!  

Moomin- Big  to you, you lucky lucky lady, you are naughty though   but I am sure we would all do the same  

Ready- Good luck for your scan tomorrow. This is for your follies            hope it gets them going

Cath- Would definitely be good to share a few drinks wouldn't it? Great dress by the way, will look fab I am sure! Have a fab weekend with Ruby   Oh BTW yes I saw the Kerry Katona thing...OMG I personally don't think she can pass that off as medication..she was weird, very sad 

Marielou- Fingers crossed for your ET next week, Priya has always been on the 2nd centile too and I'm sure people think she doesn't get fed or something. The best things come in small packages  

Ally- Great news about DH, well done to him! Hope you are celebrating tonight  

Sue- Some kids are just prone to urine infections due to their anatomy and hygiene (I don't mean she is dirty its just kids being kids) so hopefully there's nothing nasty going on.  

Debs- How are you?

Pots- I started sniggering in Sainsburys today when I saw the gnocchi- its never gonna be the same again.... 

Hi to everyone else Tikki, Bec, Karin, Strawbs and BG and anyone I have not mentioned....

Not much happening here, not feeling quite so blue today, Priya has been so lovely and funny...kids really are fab aren't they? Waiting for DH to come home from work now, roll on the weekend.....

Saskia xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Saskia - Glad you are thinking of me in Sainsburys   You would have really told me off during my IVF as i tested 4 days early   Glad you are feeling brighter.  Yes, children are the best tonic aren't they


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Very quiet here today.  Surprised not to have loads to catch up on.

Saskia - Glad you are feeling better.  I always find have a cuddle with LO works wonders when I am feeling sad.

Ally - Many   to DH on getting the job.

R4F - Hope scan has gone well today      

Cath - I saw the Kerry Katona interview on BBC website - I agree with Saskia she did seem really weird.

Pots - Hope you are OK.

Moomin - Hope everything is OK.

Hello Debs, Karin, B, strawbs, Marie, Tikki and anyone else.  Have a lovely weekend everyone.   to all

We are hoping to stay at the family caravan this weekend.  Don't know if we will be staying - depends how cold it is.  E should still enjoy herself and we can always go to the Sea Life Centre if the weather is really horrible.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Pots, won't find out actual EC day until 2 days before.  They have to book it on how my follies are growing.  Should be around Oct 31 though.

saskia, thanks for the follie dance. Glad you're feeling better today.  Our little ones can always put a smile on our face no matter how down we're feeling.

Sue, thanks.  Hope the weather coorperate and you can get away.  The Sea Life Centre sounds like great fun.

Had my scan and blood work today.  Blood work went well as she got it on first try (in hand) which is quite a miracle.  Ultrasound was ok.  Snuck a look at the report and it said that I have 6 follies on the right side, but only 3 are bigger ones.  On the left side I have 10 there, but only 1 is bigger.  Feeling a bit dissapointed as 4 follies isn't very many, but I know it's still early.  Am also feeling really sore and didn't feel like this last time until very close to EC, so was hopig for more.  But last time a bunch appeared over the last few days so hopefully more are on their way.  Got results already and dosage stays the same (well, the menopur is decreased a bit as my estrogen levels were rising).  Next scan an blood work is Sunday.  

Tomorrow night dh and I are going on a date.  Sounds silly but it's been a really long time since the two of us have gone out (probably since our anniversary in June).  Guess I'll be skipping the glass of wine this time.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies - just a quick one from me Im afraid, got my MIL here (been here all day) and dh is sorting out tea/wine!! Just to let you know I was having really bad pains in my tummy this afternoon - worse than period pains, cant quite describe them, anyway just got out of the bath and thought I would do an ovulation test and guess what two bright pink lines - dh saw it and said 'oi, oi, my luck is in tonight'!! was really going to not bother this month but would be a waste of a good egg so wish me luck......

Will catch up with personals tomorrow - missed chatting to you all today but will be back on tomorrow.

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath - Have fun


----------



## ready4Family

Tiger, yah!  Wonderful you saw the pink line.  Let's hope this is your month!


----------



## Tikki

I lost my email reminder of this thread so have just skimmed a few pages of posts so please excuse me if i am not up to date....

but i did notice.......wooooooooohoooooooooohooooooooooo moomin!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! excellent news..

Pots- hun, when is your scan?   People are so insensitive. It always amuses me how people think that they can compare their situations and voice their opinions on IVF etc with no real knowledge of what it is like....

My BF, who is about 9 weeks pregnant was telling me how paranoid she was that she wouldn't get pregnant the 1st month lke she did with her daughter and she was not quite sure what she would do if she didn't.... what the f**k!!!!!!!
To be honest, it doesn't really bother me that much- am just used to it with my fertile friends!

Cath- have a good night.. nudge nudge wink wink!!

I am feeling much better this week and have just about managed to start speaking to DH again. Removed my own stitches this morning as they did not seem to be disolving and were getting itchy, much better with them out now..

tikki


----------



## saskia b

Hey, just a quick post!

Cath- Enjoy!    

Ready- Stay positive, there's still time for those little follies...my dance has got to travel a long way so maybe they haven't seen it yet?    

Tikki- Glad you and dh are on speaking terms again, hope you are fully recovered from your lap   

Sue- Hope you manage to get away to the caravan this weekend, where is it? Fingers crossed for the weather  

Moomin- Any more news? You still on cloud 9?  

Hi to everyone else, so excited for the weekend...no big plans but its just the 3 of us so should be good whatever happens  

Have a good one everyone

Saskia x


----------



## ready4Family

Tikki, just shows you how others who don't have fertility issues just have no idea what it's like.  So glad to hear you're feelign better and DH has redeemed himself and is no longer in the dog house.  Wow...took out your own stictches.  If they're itchy, that means they're healing.

saskia, thanks hun.  Very true...your follicle dance will be here shortly (he he).  Have a great weekend with the family.


----------



## Yellowheart

Hey!

Cath - Hoping to join you today as my line was almost the same as the reference line!  Today might be the day  Good luck this month hun, we have synced!  

Ready - I'm sure the other follies will catch up  Enjoy your date tonight!  

Tikki - Hmm yes that sounds familiar  glad you feel more comfortable with the stitches out 

Sue - Enjoy your caravan weekend 

Saskia - Sounds nice.  I love having DH home with us at the weekend! 

Well i think my surge is very nearly there.  Thought i'd missed it but yesterday's line was almost as strong as the reference line.  Maybe today!  We are going food shopping this morning, then getting a footmuff for HB's pram.  Quiet night in tonight and then cooking a roast lamb tomorrow for my parents, my brother and his girlfriend 

Have a good weekend all!

Pots
  x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath and Pots - Hope you have fun    

Pots - We got 2 buggy snuggles for H's pram, they were more expensive than the footmuff but look fab    got a fleecy one and a furry one for when its really cold.

R4f - Dont worry about the follies, they'll grow and get loads bigger    

Saskia - Have a fab weekend.

Tikki -    

Moomin - How are you?  still elated i bet.

Sue - I keep meaning to take H to the Sea life centre, my dad lives near one, will need to take her the next time we visit him.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Hello everyone 

cath and pots - hope you made babies last night    how exciting to see such a strong line! Lets   that you both get those BFP's   

R4F - enjoy your date tonight and good luck tomorrow hun hope those follies are getting bigger and bigger  

hello saskia sue tikki and debs hope you are all enjoying your weekends.

I am off to MIL as I am doing a jewellery party (i sell jewellery and bags etc) and hopefully she'll have invited lots of people.  I'm still can't stop smiling about DH it doesn't feel real yet, hopefully fingers crossed this will be a better xmas!!

Moomin - did u do another test today? Congratulations again its fab news.  It will spur us all on!

bye for now girlies  and thanks for being there  

allyx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

What a busy day Im having!! Got up at 5.30, couldnt sleep, could have had something to do with the wine and not getting to sleep until after 1am this morning    Cleaned the house from top to bottom, nephew arrived at 8.30am, had two of them to contend with! visited my gran, came home, made two huge lasagnes (one for dh/dd and one for my grandparents) took that over to my gran for them for their tea this afternoon, got through 2 loads of washing and ironing, emptied my attic of xmas presents to sort through (am too organised for xmas!!), just cooked dd her tea and breath................. Just catching up before have to bath/bed dd.

Ally - so glad you still have a smile on your face - hope the party goes really well (I love jewellery & bags).

Debs - thanks for your message!!! Hope you are ok x

Pots - yeah, lets hope its a good omen for us both!!  Hope your dinner goes well with your family x

Tikki - so glad you are feeling better and more importanly friends with dh!! insensitive fertile friends - just what we need eh?! my bf is exactly the same, she has one daughter but her husband only has to put his trousers on the bed and she falls pregnant, cant count how many abortions she has had but she is my bf after all and has had her reasons for them so even though I dont condone it, Ive learnt to live with it.

Sapphire - hope you are having a fine weekend.

Saskia - hope the 3 of you are having a lovely weekend x

R4F - how you feeling?

Best get off now, want to wash my hair and hopefully chill out this evening with Xfactor of course.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - OMG, you havent stopped, we had a very lazy day here, was out and back from Tesco by 10am so just relaxed at home all day, have a nice nite tonight


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Dh and I just got back from our dinner.  IT's been so long since the two of us were out and it was lovely.  Have a few minutes before tonight's injection so I popped on here.

Pots, here's hoping that line turns pink for you.  And if so, have a great night.  

debs, thanks for the reasurance.  The buggy snuggles sounds excellent to keep hannah warm in the winter.  

Stokey, thanks.  A jewellery party sounds like lots of fun.  Hope you sold lots.  

Tiger, can't believe the crazy busy day you had...ond on 4.5 hours of sleep!  You would have thought it would have been the opposite.

Dh is laughing at me cause I'm all worried not that my stomach is NOT as sore (and yesterday I was worrying that it was sore).  I know I can't win...but of course my thoughts are that activity has stopped in my ovaries.  All these scans are so stressful, but of course I look forward to scan days to see.  Just pray that things are still ok and have grown a few more follies.  Went to acupuncture today and she concentrated on my tummy putting lots of needles in that area. Am gong again Monday and she wants me to come again Wed or Thurs (if EC is Friday).  Can't believe that (hopefully) I'll be on the 2ww next week this time.


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

Tiger and Pots         for successful bms this month
pots................. cannot believe the insensitivity of your friends some people are just so unbelievably thoughtless     

R4F..... hope your injections are going OK

marielou-GL for your pending transfer     

Moomin fab nes on your bfp-wishing you a healthy and happy nine months!

tikki-I removed my own stitches too after my lap and ovarian drilling, not that bad is it?

hi to stokey, debs, stokey, kw, sue and bg-sorry if I have missed anyone   

no news here haven't managed bms for 2 weeks, still no af as still BF, but weaning going very well so BF is reducing, might try it tonight!!  Wish I could tell when I was about to ov but as I only manage it about x2 per year pretty tricky and ov sticks no good with pcos.  Do you think having sustained a pg and given birth may improve pcos?  Went to London for lunch with friends on sat and am sure one is pg with her 2nd, she kept touching her tummy and going on about how starving she was, craving chips.  I found myself staring at her tum and all the old longing feelings came flooding back.  Promised I wouldn't do this but it is starting.  DH would be cross!

met up with a FF for coffee in fri so that was nice.

strawbs xx


Hope everyone has had nice weekend


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon, 
Today is my first afternoon with Ethan on my own without help since the op - its gone well so far, I have resorted to an afternoon of cbeebies   but we've been drawing and reading books and are about to crack open the playdough! (I secretly love it!)
Had a scan yesterday, follie was 21mm and lining 9mm, had another scan this morning, follie is 22mm and an irregular shape which means its popping and I have been crampy since lunchtime so I think its popped!  Lining was 10mm.  I have another scan tomorrow afternoon, and I'm guesstimating that ET will be wednesday.      

strawbs - Sorry, I don't know about PCOS as we are male factor, but its a good indiactor that you achieved a full term pregnancy  

ready - OMG I can't believe your EC is so close!  Eeeeek! Are you having sedation or GA?

Had a fab time last night, its my birthday on thursday so I had some friends round for an Ann Summers party and I haven't laughed so much in ages!    Fantastic, was just what I needed! 

Marie xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies

Another busy day for me and back to work tomorrow so I know Im going to be soooooo tired!!

Marielou - so glad your day has been going well, sometimes a little television can be a life saver, I know dd is addicted to Tom & Jerry but she only watches it for 20 mins in the evening as 'winding down time'.  Its good to have a laugh and an Ann Summers party sounds just the ticket!!

Strawbs - I dont know too much about PCOS because we are also male factor, however my sister suffers with it and she tried to for months to conceive before she found out, she was about to start fertility tx when a friend of my mums told her to take a combination of vits including agnus castus, flax seed, pregnacare, calcium and iron (Im also taking most of the above just to help regulate my cycles) and hey presto, within 3 months she conceived naturally and I now have a gorgeous nephew.

R4F - its so lovely to spent time as a couple, we try to do it as often as we can to remember that there was a time when it was just us.  It must be mad to think this time next week you will be in the 2WW - the time has flown by - how you feeling?

Debs - wish I could have a lazy day sometimes but it just does not happen for me - am always out the house by 8m and not back until evening most days but kind of thrive on it!!

We were out shopping today and I bumped into my friend today - the one Ive mentioned before, pregnant on baby number 4 (all under the age of 5) I couldnt even look her in the eye, I busied myself with Ruby and said havent got time to stop - gotta get back.  Feel a bit bad about that now, didnt even look at the bump or ask how she was but then again, I dont really care - I know it sounds very mean and selfish of me but right now I couldnt care about anyone elses' pregnancy or babies - EXCEPT ALL YOU LOVELY FERTILITY FRIENDS  

Cath xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well. I've had a lovely weekend with DD and DH, went into central London yesterday for a change which was madly busy (had totally forgotten what its like on a saturday leading up to christmas) and its so different negotiating a pushchair around hoards of tourists!! I think last time I was there was definitely before Priya came along...oh how different it is these days. Went to Hamleys which was fab but again very busy...Priya had a great time playing with loads of new toys, and she's still at that age where there's no fuss about not buying anything...RESULT!

Quiet day today in this pouring rain...did some housework how exciting! A bit peeved at the moment because AF has arrived a bit early. We were going to go for another medicated cycle this month but looking at the dates, DH has a course which he cannot avoid next week and I worked out roughly when IUI would be and its smack bang in the middle of his course! So annoying....so will put it off again for a month....maybe I can use it to be a bit healthier (think I said this last month...didn't happen!) So will hope that we get a fab christmas present.....

Sorry for going on.....

Cath- You are a very busy lady, I have days like that but they don't happen too often! Don't worry about how you spoke to your friend- I'm sure she probably didn't even notice, you're right though we have nothing but support for the pregnancies of our FF's because we know how much it means  

Marielou- Good luck for Wednesday ish or when ET happens! And the 2WW ahead....  Nothing wrong with CBeebies now and again, Priya loves In The Night Garden its almost an obsession, but its the only thing that allows me to do a few jobs, make phonecalls easily etc, I have lots to thank Igglepiggle for! 

Strawbs- I think its almost impossible to keep those old feelings at bay, no matter what you have promised yourself it just happens... 

Ready- Glad you had a nice meal with DH, must be hard thinking about how your follies doing all the time and analysing pain and no pain. Sending you lots of              

Hi to Debs, Sue, Ally, Pots, Tikki, Karin and anyone else I may have missed...

Saskia x


----------



## Tikki

strawbs- i have pcos which prior to pregnancy my only symptom (other than elevated hormone levels) was a period once in a blue moon. However, since having Barney things have changed. I stopped breastfeeding altogether at about 7 months and from 8 months I have had a cycle.... I wouldn't say it is regular as can vary from 21-35 days but it happens on a regular basis and they are quite 'normal' so i would say that yes, since having a baby the PCOS has improved.... Have no idea if I ovulate or not and like you say ov sticks are no good in PCOS but we have some degree of male factor too so we make some effort to have BMS around what would be relevant times but I don't hold out much hope for that type of miracle...

My endocrinologist told me years ago that what I needed to sort out my cycle was a pregnancy and he was right... hopefully, once you stop breastfeeding you will find it the same...

tikki


----------



## saskia b

Hey just a quick question has anyone ordered Ov sticks from a company called Zoombaby before? If so any good do you think?

Thanks in advance...... 

S


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

strawbs, can see how it would be really hard to test for ovulation.  My dr put me on metformin and I know that helps some women.  Have you given it a try?  (Hasn't brougth back my cycles though).  Sorry that you had to endure your friend possibly being pregnant.  It's so hard.

Marielou, great that your leg is healing adn you're able to spend time with your ds.  Wonderful news that ET is in a few days.  You must be excited to finally get your embies back where they belong with all the headache.  Will be thinking of you.  AS for us...I"m starting to get really nervous.  THis is our first ivf with this clinic but I belive they just use sedation.  Would much prefer to be knocked out.  Happy birthdya for Thursday!  Laughter is the best during the 2ww.

Tiger, that's great that you and dh make it a point to spend time together as a couple.  We should take advantage of our parents more as they're always begging us to babysit.  Yeah...once we started, it went pretty fast (espeically since we waited a year to get here).  I'm doing ok thanks...a little more emotional than normal (which I am to begin with ) and a little sore, but overall ok.  Ah hun...you're NOT selfish or mean at all.  It's just that it's super painful to see other bumps, and especially when it happens so easily for them.  Believe me, I totally understand how you feel.  I totally ignored dh's newborn nephew going into the other room or looking away when around him for the first 4 months...and sitll have a really hard time.

saskia, your day in central London sounds fantastic.  It's nice how we can still go into a toy store and not have our kids go into a temper tantrum if they don't get anythign isnt it?  I dread the day taht changes.  SO sorry that this month won't work with dh's course.  I know it must be frustrating.  Yeah...it's like the 2ww even before we get there.

Had another scan today and I feel much better about things now.  On Friday I only had 4 follicles overall, but today I have 11 (may lose one though as it's way bigger than the others).  So go again on Tuesday.  It's sooo stressful between scans though waiting to find out.  THe scan was really painful though.  It was fine on the right side, but OUCH, it REALLY hurt on the left.  Found out when I saw the nurse that I have endo on the left ovary.  THis is the first time that endo has actulaly been confirmed as my dr suspected it before.  Guess it explains too why sometimes I have a slight pain on my left side.

Went to dh's parents today.  His brother, wife and kids came over just as I was leaving (DH and Evan stayed, but I wanted to go home and cook somethign healthy so I'd have it for a couple lunches at work).  DH right away held their 'newborn' (well, he's 5 months, but he was born going thorugh all of this so it's always painful to see me).  Find it so hard seeing dh holding a newborn knowing that we may not have one again.  Then he commented to me to look at him so I held my finger out and his little hand grabbed it.  Started tearing up as I remember that little grasp.


----------



## Yellowheart

Morning!

Debs - Those buggy snuggles look nice  we ended up getting the bugaboo footmuff which is a rip off but bugaboo like to make their frame an awkward size so that universal attachments won't fit 

Ally - How did the party go?  Do you have any pics of your jewellery?  Sounds intruiging 

Cath - Non stop weekend for you!  Hope seeing as you have caught your surge this will give you a better shot for this cycle    don't worry about not stopping to chat to your friend.  Sometimes it is best as it will only bring you down   

Strawbs - I wish it took longer for that crave for another to return  it can be so painful 

Marie - Good luck for ET  

Saskia - That's a shame that this month is not feasible   all fingers crossed for next month     Glad P enjoyed London! 

Tikki - When are you planning to use your frosties? 

Ready - Really hope you have your own newborn to snuggle in 9 months    

Have given up trying to find my surge.  Line has been fading in and out for days   i do only have one ovary though so can't expect to O each month 

Had a lovely Roast yesterday and a walk on Saturday.  Good weekend!


----------



## DiamondDiva

MOrning Girls,


R4F - See, i told you not to worry   

Marie - Omg, How exciting, your FET would be Wednesday                  

Pots - What colour did you get?  does it match the fabrics you already have?  we were originally getting a Bug Chameleon but i struggled to collapse it without DH's help so decided on a Mutsy Urban Rider instead, its easier for me to collapse and i got the little wheels for the front like the Chameleon so its easier for shopping and then the big ones go back on for walks.

Saskia - I think i got mines from a shop called Newyou.net on Ebay, think they were 50 for about £8/£9 inc postage, i'll check when i get home later if its not the right place, sorry dont have access to e-bay at work.

Cath -   


Big Hello to everyone,

just a quick post as am at work.


x Debs x 

/links


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Pots - dont worry about your surge, Im sure its there - just keep trying! Glad you enjoyed your walk and your Roast!!

R4F - Great news on your growing follies - lets hope you will have some more before e/c.  Its so painful isnt it watching our loved ones with newborns - try to keep thinking positive thoughts and lets hope this cycle will be your turn. 

Saskia - never heard of that company hun, I did order some of ebay which seem to be quite good.  Its a shame AF turned up early for you but I always feel the timinings of these cycles will happen when its right.  I always get upset when I think of the past and all the money we spent on our failed cycles but as dh keeps telling me the time wasnt right and if we hadnt gone through those failed attempts we wouldnt have the beautiful angel we have now.

Debs - dont work too hard!!!

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Pots, oohh nice...you have a bugaboo?  Dh and I looked at those when shopping for Evan.  Was more than we wanted to spend, but I do remember how nice they were!  Thanks..hope we have our own newborn too.  Guess we'll see what happens.  So sorry that the line didn't end up coming this month.  

debs, but I'm so good at it (i.e. worrying)!  Btw..saw your new photos on **.  Hannah is such a sweetie!

Tiger, thanks.  Am hoping more follies pop up, but 11 is inline with our other two ivfs so not expecting anymore.  Gonna need you all to help stay positive. That's one thing I"m not very good at (it's a defence mechanism).  How are you doing?  Have you recovered from your busy weekend?

Not much doing here.  Injections seem to sting more and more each night.  Not sure why..you'd think it would be the opposite as my body would be getting used to them.  But oh well, they're for a good cause so not complaining.  

Am a bit worried about Evan during the 2ww.  He's in a phase (which he's been in for the past year and a half!) where he'll only let me do things (e.g. brush his teeth, wash his face, pour him more milk).  Dh is strong and will insist that he does it anyways.  But Evan won't be a happy camper during the 2ww as I take it easy and dh does everything.  Having said that, Evan is a sweetheart and may let dh do things if we say that mommy isn't feeling well.


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - we have the same problem with dd, only mummy is allowed to do EVERYTHING!! When I was in my 2ww, I would say to her I had a 'baddy tummy' and she would have to help me, i.e. I couldnt pick her up, she had to walk and could she be a 'big girl' and get herself into the car/car seat - we have a 4x4 so it was always going to be tricky lifting her in and out of it but she helped me as much as she could.  I think she also sensed it and although she is clingy, she was really good about me not lifting her.

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Tiger, that's so sweet about your DD.  They really do sense things and are so sensitive back at us.  With the car, we got Evan a stool so he could learn to climb into the car himself.  (Even outside of 2WWs, I have a bad back so will lift him as little as possible...which can't be avoided when they're really young).  Hopefully Evan will listen to dh as he'll see that mommy needs to rest for a bit.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

After a manic week and weekend of visitors (first my nan for the week the DH2b parents for the weekend) we finally have the house to ourselves. Emma is looking at me in disgust as if to say "oh no not just Mummy all day!!"  

Will try and catch up so only a few personals right now as have just been skim reading.

    Great news Moomin!!! Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!1 Congratulations. 

*Ready4* Great to read about all your growing follies!!  Evan is such a good boy I'm sure he will understand if you say you are not feeling well. I'm excited for you... it's really happening!! 

Big hugs to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## dippy3

HI 
Can I join you all please?
We had said this time last year no more treatment or trying naturally but now we're thinking bout doing it all again.   
I recognise a few names so hope to get to know you all again over the coming months.
HAVE TO LOSE SOME WEIGHT first.... 
We are thinking bout doing a short protocal this time so any info would be gratefully received ta.
Lots of   and  to all.
Donna


----------



## Tikki

hello,

Barney has had to go down for an early nap as finding it difficult to cope with the hour clock change.. bless! last night he was soooo tired he was hyperventilating before bed.. slept beautifully though..

Strawbs- i too got put straight back on Metformin when i went back to the clinic and they attribute my cycle to that but i think that is rubbish as it had all started before i started back on the Met and i was on it for 5 years prior to Barney and it made no difference (in my opinion)

Saskia- no idea about ovulation sticks am afraid... DH is currently raving about Hamleys window display but I sooo cannot be bothered to get a pushchair into central London to see it- you were very brave!

R4F- my 2 egg collections were both under sedation and having had a general recently I would much rather have sedation as it is shortlived and you get such a lovely sleepy feeling with it... On my 1st one i have some memory of it but just felt really drunk and my 2nd one i knew nothing about... also had a wisdom tooth out under sedation recently and remeber nothing at all.. good luck for you scans and when it comes to the 2ww and Evan, just substitute everything for cuddles lying down and take it nice and easy...

I have a very perfect excuse not to be too interested in newborns as I deal with them at work so just pretend to find them a bit boring (except my own of course!). No one expect me to be amazed and in ore which is very convienient..

Pots- we too have a Bugaboo and all of the expensive accessories but my mum bought it all otherwise I wouldn't have folked out that much (or maybe i would as i do like it) and i live in nappy valley so any yummy mummy (listen to me!!!) worth her salt has to have one... We are thinking of doing a FET starting end of the year/ january... Just have sex anyway and think maybe you have a dodgy batch of strips...

hi to everyone else and welcome Donna..

tikki


----------



## KW33

Welcome *Donna*... I'm also desperately dieting... got to shift at least 2 stone by the New year... 12 1/2 pound so far so it's going in the right direction. 

*Tikki* Emma had to have early nap too... didn't think it would bother her so much but it has.

*Pots'* My mum bought us our pram too... thank goodness!!! 

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Seriously though they are very expensive  Well done on your weight loss!  I have been dieting for 3 weeks now.  I do miss food


----------



## DiamondDiva

Donna - Welcome, best of luck with TTC again                

Pots - My mum bought our pram too   

Karin - I joined slimming world almost 3 weeks ago now and in the 1st 2 weeks i lost 9lbs, i was so chuffed.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Pots* We must have started our diets at the same time... I'm on my third week too!!! It's so hard (I LOVE food!!) but feel very motivated this time for some reason. 

*Debs* Are you sure we are not twins separated at birth, both on Clomid, same cycles and now dieting together!!! I joined WW 3 weeks ago. Brilliant weight loss!!!   

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

I have lost 9lbs too   How weird that we all started dieting at the same time  Well we have our own little weightloss club now   I am very motivated this time too.  Went through a cold turkey phase and i will still cry at the TV occasionally when an M&S advert comes on but other than that


----------



## KW33

*Pots* M&S food always looks sooooo good!!! When do you have weigh in?

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Every Monday.  Dh is doing it with me and has lost 16lbs  i don't seem to be able to lose it as quickly as i used to but i have had a baby this year so am not being too hard on myself.  Long way to go to target though


----------



## KW33

So tonights the night!!! ooooh good luck!!! Love your weight loss ticker... I can't get mine to work... tried three times!!!    Going for a nice brisk walk now.

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

We weighed in this morning  we just do it at home.  Our own diet devised from bits of Atkins, WW, Slimming world  it is hard not going to a weigh in as you don't have to face everyone but it's working so far! 

Enjoy your brisk walk!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good afternoon - well done to you all for your dieting success.  As for me, Ive been on a permanent diet since I was 16!!! People meet me and say how small/petite I am and yes whilst I am small, I have to work dam hard at it!! I dont eat carbs, sugar, fat and have very little dairy and whilst I would love to be able to eat what I want I find it hard - its a control issue with me and have very low self-confidence which I found very hard to deal with when pregnant with dd considering I put on 4 stone!!! (although did manage to lose it all after 3 months!).  But I would like to say well done to you all for dieting the right way, unlike me who starves herself!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - My mums a twin, does that count    think we were separated at birth, well dont on the weight loss, have you tried minimins.com, they have all different threads for the different diets, it's really helped me a lot.

Cath - You are always so glam in your photos, my friend is like you, she's petite and skinny but has to work really hard to keep it up.

Pots - Well done on the diet.


On the weight loss side i dont think im going to lose anything this week as i feel like ive been bad, have lots of halloween sweets at home and ive had a sneaky few    but going to be better for weigh in on Wednesday.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs & Pots - thanks for your messages and yes I would love to be naturally slim and eat what I want!! and no I dont think it exists  people who say that are lying!!!

Dont worry about the halloween sweets - as long as your being good most of the time, you are allowed little slip ups!!

Enjoy some 'me' time whilst the little one is napping!!

Cath x


----------



## Yellowheart

I think most people that are slim but don't need to exercise or eat well to stay slim just don't like food that much  i love food so much.  And it is everywhere!  

Deb - I have good weeks and bad.  About 5 years ago i lost 3 stone and it felt amazing, but it creeps back on if you don't watch what you eat doesn't it


----------



## KW33

Phew... walked (briskly) for over an hour... that's got to help.

As for slim ladies that eat whatever they want, one of my post natal mums is like that.  She eats like a horse, whatever and whenever she wants and is still a tiny size ten!!! And now she is 20 weeks pregnant and my tummy is STILL bigger than hers!!!  I met her mum the other day and she is exactly the same so genetics must have something to do with it.

*Cath* You look gorgeous in your picture so all your hard work is paying off. You look fab!!!!

*Debs* Will check that site out as every little helps!!! 

*Pots* I'm the same, a few years ago I lost 3 1/2 stone but slowly but surely it has crept back on and some!! 

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

And some indeed!  even my goal weight is still not in the right BMI range  but my boobs are mahoosive so i can't imagine ever getting a BMI of under 25


----------



## KW33

Snap... reckon each one is nearly a stone in weight!!!!   

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Me too.


----------



## DiamondDiva




----------



## strawbs

Keep up with the weight loss ladies, well done, it is bl00dy hard!!

My cousin eats what she likes and is a size8............................................... but she does 6-8 hours of very high impact exercise every week!!

I also love food and work hard to keep it in check, need to lose 10lb at least!!  I find  it hard to be committed at the moment but will cut down carbs once I have stopped BF, that works for me but I love cereal!! I walk about 10miles a week and used to swim but haven't found the time since F was born

didn't manage the bms just CANNOT BE BOTHERED!!!

xx


----------



## moomin05

Hi everyone

I am still around just been very busy

Good luck to those trying to lose weight - have lost nearly 2 stone since 11th August when I started slimming world, and the good thing is I can continue going now that I am pregnant as well, as really don't want to put on boat loads of weight

Will be back later to read back on where you all are.

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Had my scan this afternoon - follie has gone so I was right when I said I ovulated yesterday   ET is wednesday afternoon     

Moomin - Lovely to see your new ticker, I'm not one bit jealous (liar, liar pants on fire  )

Oooooh I'm going to get chased out of town - I'm a size 8-10 and do little/no exercise (unless you count running round after a toddler and walking with a buggy exercise) - I used to be a 6-8 before baby so I do feel bigger now, I really do need to tone up though (and I promise I'm not being annoying saying that, I don't really want to lose weight, just tone the tum)

Marie xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Marielou - I feel the same, I do yoga/pilates every day, I used to be a size 8 until I had dd, went down to a size 4 after I had her but now back to a size 6 - I dont want to lose any more weight but like to be toned - hence the pilates!!  Good luck for ET wednesday.

Moomin - my friend was following slimming world and when I got pregnant, I needed to eat healthily so I followed it with her which was great, she lost weight and I gained!!


Strawbs - we only managed BMS once this weekend when I got the 2 lines but like you, at the moment I cant be bothered!!!

Debs, Pots & KW - cant say Ive ever been blessed in that department but lets hear it for the (.)(.)


----------



## Stokey

oh my gosh how many pages to catch up on!   

hello everyone  

Issy has gone down and finally managing to catch up and have a read at what everyone has been up to the last few days.

Cath - well done you on the yoga everyday!  I'd really like to try pilates as i have heard its really good for toning, i just feel so big and cumbersome doing things like that, i need to work on my balance!  I do badminton on a wed night and cheer-aerobics on a friday night(great fun)! I still can't lose weight no matter what i do.  I put it down to the PCOS!

moomin - love your new ticker hun! whens your edd?

Marie - good luck hunny for wednesday    hopefully you can start creating that new ticker soon!   

debs - i too have the bugaboo cameoleon(sp) we have it in sand colour!  The 2 grandmas bought it for us.  Its been a god send and even though expensive I haven't had to fork out for any additional prams/strollers like some of my friends had too!  They ended up spending as much as us in the end!

welcome donna its nice reading a busy thread!

hello everyone else hope you are ok Sue, Saskia, Tikki, R4F, KW33, strawbs, pots.

off to clean kitchen and wait for DH to come home.  the jewellery party went well and its coming up to busy season so we are going to be busy next month, but thats how i like it!  For anyone on ** i'll try and put some pics on of jewellery bags etc you can always PM if you like what you see! 

bye for now

allyx


----------



## moomin05

Ally - due date is 3rd July 2009 - seems miles away at the moment


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say that I have PRAM ENVY!!!!  

I WANNA BUGABOO...... 

My Mum bought mine too but in my wisdom I asked for a Maclaren Travel System which I have to say is Sh*te! Thought it would be good to get something light....Always get Pram envy though when I pass them bugaboo Mummies...... 

Maybe with the next one......?


Also all this weight loss/diet talk has sort of motivated me a bit. I joined WW in January this year, lost 2 stone, used my exercise bike every day, then in June I thought, "mission accomplished! " and Bob's your uncle here I am with another stone back on again!  

So...back on my bike....but not till tomorrow so I can polish off the chocolate in the fridge tonight! Hehehe.

Sorry no personals as busy with some chocolate....mmmmmmm

Saskia x


----------



## strawbs

mmmmmmmmmmmmm chocolate jealous, we have nothing nice in the house

I have a bugaboo bee and it is fab!!  Not sure if it will last my LO until he is 3 as it claims (bit of a snug fit), but will need a double by then     , bugaboo don't make a double do they??

xx


----------



## Marielou

Ooooh I'm going to be all conterversial and say I have a major, major hatred of Bugaboos and Quinny's.  I just see them and think 'yuck'   

I do admit to going all cooeeee over the bugaboo bee though - loving the idea of a rear facing stroller!  I might go over to the dark side and buy one when I get pregnant


----------



## Stokey

marie - i was like that when i saw the three wheelers    i must admit i didn't like the gecko for the same reason as strawbs with the bee, i was worried it wouldn't last us long. I was expecting a long baby as DH is over 6ft and i'm a couple of mm away from 6ft!  I could have done with a canoe on wheels! 

moomin - it will come round soon enough hun, I remember thinking the same with Issy!  How come is it that everyone elses pg seems to shoot past and your own seems forever!  a watched pot never boils as they say! so exciting hun.  will you have an early scan then?  

saskia - mmmmmm chocolate, i made dh pick some up on way home from work, so i sat and watched "wired" a happy bunny!  I missed spooks but will watch it on Iplayer (i only want to watch it coz richard armitage is in it now   ) I'm really impressed with all this weight loss you girls have done, i must start weighing myself and monitor the pounds, i did it last xmas, i didn't eat anything sweet or naughty! i didn't weigh myself though! never mind.
well off to bed now

night night girlies

ally x


----------



## Yellowheart

Morning!

I am really happy with the bugaboo chameleon. It's so versatile and convenient 



Stokey said:


> I could have done with a canoe on wheels!


    

Ally - If you need to lose weight you can join Deb, Karin and i 

Marie - Oh so they do exist then  

Saskia - Yes get one for when you are PG again   you can get a bugaboo board attachment so Priya can ride along too  

Cath -   

x


----------



## moomin05

Yup - got an early scan booked for a week on friday - 7th November - can't wait - just want to make sure everything is ok and in the right place if you know what I mean.

Re prams etc - I use to HATE the 3 wheeler buggies - ummmm now if all is ok with this little bean and it is hopefully just one little bean, then we will be looking at the Phil and Teds - love the new Vibe - friend of mine has got it and raves about it.  My parents have offered to buy it for us if everything goes ok.

Again didn't like the Quinny but my cousin has got it, and have been converted but not good for a toddler and a baby !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Feeling very light headed today and tired - have stopped taking my anti depressants as of yesterday so now on a complete withdrawl, so feeling spaced out.  But prefer not to be on anything during the pregnancy if I can help it.

Will be back later, need to go and sort out the washing - blimey it is never ending !


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

All this talk of prams! We got the Quinny Buzz and Ive found it ok.  Dh hates it, says it has a mind of its own but I quite like it and havent needed to buy a buggy or anything as dd still fits in it, although very rare for her to be in it now, she pretty much walks everywhere.

Moomin - bet you cant wait for the first scan - how exciting.

Ally - would be interested to look at your bags/jewellery definitely  

Saskia - hope you enjoyed your chocolate!! 

Hi pots, strawbs, marielou, R4F, Debs and anyone else Ive forgotten!!!


----------



## Marielou

Now, I think I hate the Phil and Teds more than the bugaboos   - my friend has one and I always feel sorry for the baby at the bottom, almost sat on the floor with nothing to look at but his brothers bum     I can see how practical they are though, when you have two, but the way Ethan is going with  his sudden buggy hatred, I won't be needing a double anyways!  (I have a Maclaren Techno XT, and love it! - I had a Mamas and Papas Pliko when he was tiny, I just like the idea of a proper pram etc when they're tiny - now all feel free to tell me you hate them too   I deserve it!) 

Gosh, I love pram talk.  Bit of a pram fetishist. LOL!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - You'll be ordering your Bee in a few months               

Moomin - Great about the scan, you must let us know how it goes.  I used to hate 3 wheelers too but now im coming round, the Vibe looks amazing, think thats what i'd go for if im blessed with another baby and maybe get the duo seat for my Mutsy.

Ally - I watched Wired too, will need to catch up with Spooks before its on agan tonight.

Cath - i have a hatred of Buggys, i cant stand them, unfortunetley i did have to buy one to take to Spain with us this year but its now in the charity shop, it served its purpose but never again.


At work til lunch today then off to collect Hannah from my PIL's, going to set up her easel this afternoon and let her draw for a while while i get tidying.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

*Marie* I'm with you re P&T I always feel sorry for the one underneath. I have a M&P pram and a pliko and love them both!! Also have a lightweight travel one from Obaby that we took on holiday. I have a pram/buggy fetish too!!! 

*Debs* At least it's just half a day today. Bet Hannah looks cute stood with her easel!!

*Cath* I'm looking forward to the day when Emma wants to walk everywhere. She asks to get out of the buggy then wants to be carried!!!  So now it's walk or buggy!! 

*Moomin* It's hard waiting for that first scan but soooo exciting to see your little one.

*Pots* We should start a H4AM diet club!!! 

*Saskia* It's hard maintaining the weight loss isn't it? If only someone could invent a way to lose weight and it stay off I'd have no problems!!! 

*Strawbs* Loving that positive attitude!!! 

*Stokey* Can you PM me your ** details so I can have a look? Thanks.

We're off for yet another walk to feed the ducks today... those ducks are gainging the weight I'm losing!!!  Emma loves it though.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Are you on R4F's ** pals?  i think i know who you are if you are in her friends, will send you a ** request when i get home, we should start a H4AM diet club, i had a look to see if the one on the parents place was still therre but couldnt find it.


----------



## dippy3

Morning all
Well done on the diet front. Had decided to start yesterday. So today it is  . You've inspired me. We have the Jane 3 wheeler its fab. Not that F will go in it much anymore.
Is it me how cold is it. Snow forcast yee pee

Marie good luck for tomorrow   

Moomin many congratulations not long to wait for scan.

Debs hope works flys

Pots Before our ivf attempt that resulted in DD I did well on the SW diet so gonna do that I think (I love food) I only have to lose 5lb to get back to that weight unfortunately I have about another 3 stone after that   

Karin hope the ducks enjoy their bread.

All have a lovely day

Donna.x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Donna - good luck with the diet!

Karin - happy duck feeding!!!!!

Debs - I bet dd will love the drawing - Im a bit mean in that respect, Ruby likes crayons and things but dont let her have felt pens and the thought of painting in the house sends me into a state of panic  (more fool me for having white carpets!!)

Marielou - im with you on the Phil & Teds - always feel sorry for the little one underneath!

Taking an early lunch at work today and indulging in my fav pastime - shopping!! will let you know how I get on and what I buy!!

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I though i was bad for shopping, but you are the queen of the shoppers   , H is only allowed to use crayons or chalk, definately no paint, we save that for playgroup   

Donna - Im doing SW but i joined a site called Minimins.com, they have all sorts of different dieting threads and one is for SW, i have learned loads more there than i did at class.

Karin - Enjoy the ducks.


x Debs x 

/links


----------



## KW33

*Debs* Yes I'm on her friends list. Think I've seen you there too!!!  The parents one has dropped off the page as I was the only one doing it!!  I'm going to check out that website today.

*Donna* Good luck with the diet!!!

*Cath* White [email protected]?!?!!??      

We did some sticking over the weekend. I painted some tree branches and then Emma and I went and collected lots of lovely coloured autumn leaves and stuck them on. Very sweet. Done one each for all family members.

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

It's nice to be amongst other mums on a diet 

Deb - I will check that website out 

Karin - Enjoy your walk 

Donna - Yes, join us! 

Cath - Ooh i am excited to hear all about your purchases   

Moomin - How many weeks will you be at your scan then? 

Ally - Checked out your jewellery - there are some really beautiful pieces 

x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - Do you make the jewellery?  would love to see it.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - saw your jewellery - love it, Ive got some similar pieces which i bought from my friends uncle who also makes it, isnt it called venetian glass or something??

Pots - went into TK Maxx today and bought a beautiful animal print dress, it sounds garish but it is lovely, will have to get some pics taken in it and post on **  

Karin - what a fab idea, I dont have much of an imagination when it comes to entertaining kids but that sounds lovely, will have to try that this weekend.

Debs - oh yes, I love shopping, I have two walk in wardrobes and if we dont have any more children, am going to convert the spare room into another closet  

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - We are hoping to build our own home next year or the year after (depends when we finally agree decide on the plan and the planning permission comes through, but there will be a dressing room for me for my shoes and bags  , im a total bagaholic. The dress sounds lovely, i love TK Max.


----------



## KW33

*Cath* It was so quick to do and also meant we got outside for a bit looking for "pretty" leaves!!  Gave on picture to MIL this weekend and she was so pleased with it. Dress sounds lovely.

*Debs* I used to be a bagaholic like you but since having Emma all my "stuff" seems to go in her bag!!! Need to start using a proper bag again.

xxx


----------



## dippy3

Its snowing here    
Donna.x


----------



## KW33

Oh oh oh... where in the midlands are you *Donna*?

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Donna - how lovely


----------



## dippy3

We're in Stafford
x


----------



## KW33

I have snow envy!!    But I'm a long way away from you.

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry way too much for me to catch up on.  Have had a scan read.  Hope you are all well.  DD and I have both had sickness bug over the weekend so we didn't get away to the caravan.  Both feeling a bit better yesterday so went to seaside for the day and the Sea Life Centre.  DD still insisted on building a sandcastle on the beach (freezing!)  

R4F - Good luck.      

Hi Donna.

Sorry for no more personals just too many pages but   to all.

Sue x


----------



## Yellowheart

Yo!

Cath - Look forward to seeing the pics  When is your AF due?  Mine is due 5th November 


Debs - Wow! Describe the house please  The bits you can agree atleast 

Donna - Are you there? Or are you snowed in  Hope you are enjoying it! How lovely! 

Sue - Sorry you and DD have been unwell   glad you are feeling better 

Prawn stir fry tonight and watching Ironman on DVD 

Have a nice evening all

Pots
x


----------



## KW33

We have snow too!!!!    

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## KW33




----------



## DiamondDiva

Amd here was me thinking i might be the 1st to get the white stuff, BIL has had it up in the Highlands, its not come down to Glasgow yet   , looking forwsrd to it though   

Donna - Did the snow lie?  were you out playing in it?   

Karin - Will send you a friend request on **.

Sue - Hope you are both feeling better   

R4F - How are you?


Well its cold enough for snow here, hoping to get some this week     cant decide what to dress DD up as for her playgroup party on Thursday, we have the choice of a spanish flamenco dress or a fairy with sparkly fluffy wings, what do you think?  need to make up my mind tomorrow.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - definitely fairy with sparkly fluffy wings - that gets my vote!!

Pots - not sure when AF is due - ovulation was the weekend so approx 2 weeks!! unless I get a little suprise.

Karin - yeah for the snow - really cold here to but no snow!!

Sue - sorry you are unwell. 

Cath xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Deb - Flamenco might be cute if she has olive skin and dark hair?   If a blondie then maybe the fairy dress 

Cath - Hope so!   

We had snow last February i think it was.  But that was the first snow in 4 years so it's not a regular occurrence


----------



## Stokey

Evening Girls  

Marielou - I really don't like Phil and teds either, i checked them out on mothercare website. It looks really tricky getting baby underneath the other seat.  I love pram shopping and hope i can sweet talk DH into another with no2 but bugaboo was so expensive i think he'll want to get his money worth.  The good thing is I can take everything off and wash it.  I loved my pram when it first had the carrycot attached, I agree about babies lying flat to start with. Hope you find something you like and is practical.  

Debs - Did Hannah enjoy painting?    No I don't make the jewellery but it is lovely and well made.  Defo the fairy outfit and take some pics bless her. I love dress up   

KW33 - I'll PM you with details hun, hope the ducks enjoyed their grub and I love your leaf idea, Issy has been picking them up today they would make a great collage, she'd love that.  Thanks hun  

Donna - Hope the first day of the diet went well.  Its the discipline you need to cary it on, thats where i struggle.  I'll get back from a workout and think "hmmmm I can eat that coz i've worked really hard" I only have to look at a biscuit and I bloat  

Cath - The dress sounds gorge, I love TK Maxx I could spend hours trailing those wracks.  I got some beautiful pretty dresses for Issy when she was younger there. and so reasonable too    Yes the glass hearts are Venetian and they are the most popular thing I sell, what colour did you get?

Pots - Glad u like the jewellery, I have lots more stuff but no pics yet.  Enjoy your stir fry tonight and the film.  Nearly bought that today for DH let me know if its any good  

Sue - Hello hunny hope your ok  

For all that have snow I am very jealous, we usually get loads up here but nothing, its really cold though.  I'll hope and pray for tomorrow.
3 weeks till I go back to cons eeekkk  I so hope I have a period soon after so I can get cracking with the clomid. Its funny that it was November when I started the Menopur injections for Issy, but it didn't happen the first cycle.  It happened in the Feb with the second go that I got the BFP.  My tarot card lady said it would be Feb/Mar again that I fall pg in 2009.  so in a strange way I already feel like it won't happen this year but i'm getting my body in practice again for next year and I feel ok about that as though theres no pressure and I can take my time. I feel so much more relaxed this time round, but I'm sure once things start moving the nerves will kick back in.  The calm before the storm!! 

anyway hope we are all having a good evening, I want to watch last wed nites The family as I missed it.  Apparently it was a good one so i'm off to hunt for that.

see yas later

ally xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Will catch up with you all later and write a proper post.  I'm at work now stressing to get things done as EC has been moved ahead from when I expected.  I went for the scan today and I have 16 follies on one side and 21 on the other, BUT only 7 are a decent size.  Am dissapointed as this is less than my previous ivfs and very nervous as this clinic only does blast transfers so just hope we get to ET.  Anyways, trigger shot is tonight, blood work tomorrow and then EC Thursday morning at 8:30am.  Am soooo terrified.  I know i hsouldn't be as this is my 3rd but my first one was so painful (last time was better as I guess they gave me more pain meds). 

Will write more later and catch up with all of you.  Have one less day of workand it's such a busy time for us.  Hope you're all doign well.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Is there any chance of the other follies growing in time for EC?, How exciting, EC on Thursday, wil say a    for you                   

Ally - The jewlery is beautiful, checked it out on **.  I got DD about 7 outfits from TK Max just before we went away on hols this year, didnt want her to be the same as all her wee friends.

Karin - Sent you a ** request.

Pots - DD is quite pale and blondy, think the fairy outfit then.


----------



## dippy3

All the snow has gone    

Sue hope your feeling better I hate having sickness

Debs its got to be the fairy oh how sweet.

Ally 3 weeks not long hey. First day of diet not too bad could def eat biscuit now though.

Cath   for a little suprise.

Pots stir fry does sound nice. Why is when I'm on a diet the only thing I think about is whats next to eat  

Well off out tomorrow to a pottery making place with friend and her children. Looking forward to it. The kids will be able to make their own pots hopefully.

R4F Gosh not long then. Good Luck with trigger injection. Take care

Donna.x


----------



## saskia b

Hey everyone,

Just got home from a family do to celebrate Diwali (in-laws), it was ok but was dreading it a bit as we don't get along great. It was ok though but had to go without fireworks as it was thunder and lightening and now snowing!!!!

Hope you're all ok....I definitely want a H4AM diet club! I need someone to check up on me regularly and tell me off haha.

Off to bed now so will write personals tomorrow but just a quick one...

Ready- OOOHHHHHH! EC is soon! Hope you can stay calm and   but thats easy for me to say! Got everything crossed for you......xx

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Just a quickie to wish Marie all the best for ET today


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Just a quick one

With my boss all day today (every Wednesday) so wont be able to access PC - will catch up with you all this evening - no snow here today but bl**dy freezing!!!!!!


----------



## Stokey

^reiki thats for you Marie and
     thats for you R4F

so exciting for you and I'll be thinking of you over the next couple of days, take it easy.

Cath - its bloomin cold here too, we've got blue skies so it looks pretty at least!  

see ya later

ally x


----------



## Yellowheart

Good luck for ET ML    

Ready - Really hope your EC goes well    

Hey Cath and Ally


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Clear skies and still some snow left lying around too.... Brrrrrr  Not enough to make a snowman though.

*Marie*    for ET today!!! 

*Ready* Wow not long now!!! Lots and lots of    for you and as Debs said can the other follies come up a bit by then? You must be struggling to stay calm, you've waited so long. Are you still having the accupuncture?

*Ally* Thanks for PM will check it out later.

*Debs* Fairy is the only way to go!!!  Sparkly, fluffy wing... need to see a picture.

*Sue* Hope you are both on the mend.

*Cath* How will you manage all day?!??!  Speak later. 

*Saskia* Sounds as though you've had all kinds of weather there... Hard surviving in laws isn't it? 

*Donna* I'm the same, as soon as I've eaten I'm thinking about my next meal!!! 

Right then, better go and sort out some laundry, oh the joys!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## dippy3

Marie Good Luck today hope all goes well.   
Donna.x


----------



## Marielou

Hello! 

Have been suprisingly calm this morning, this is our 3rd FET and normally on the morning of ET I am nervous and crying but today I have been really chilled.   We took Ethan to playgroup at 9am, he went in fine again and Mark and I went off shopping (again  ) to treat me for my birthday, which is tomorrow.   Was really lovely, we sat and had a mocha and a cake each and chatted, it really made me realise how important this 'us' time is - we've not had any in the day for 2 years now so we're enjoying it while we can! 

The clinic said they'd ring me before 11am if there was a problem, fingers crossed all is well - we leave in an hour to have ET    

Donna - You live near me, I'm in Newcastle under Lyme  

Ready - Wow, best of luck for EC!      I've had all 3 of my EC's under sedation and have just gone woozy and gone to sleep   Was quite ni8ce, actually!  I remember nothing about them, in fact, it was almost simillar experiance to when I had GA for my op. 

Its cold here too - and we had snow yesterday as well! 

You girls are soooo chatty its hard to keep up!  I am on ******** too if anyone wants to add me - PM me for my name    

Marie xxx


----------



## saskia b

Afternoon....

Well needless to say the snow has not laid...but the frost looked pretty  . Hope you're all well. Priya has got croup today! She sounds like a cross between a dog barking and a seal! Bless her, not too bothered by it she just sounds shocking! Having a nap at the mo.....

Marielou-    Well done for being so chilled, I'm sure it helps...just another 2 weeks to get through now! Enjoy being PUPO if you can   Will PM you re: ********!

Karin- I'm with you on the exciting laundry...whites today for a change, and might do towels too! Fun fun fun! As for in-laws...I mustn't get started because it would be never ending but...within 1 hour I was told that Priya's shoes were too small for her and I should be giving her more milk etc.....AAaaaggghhh!   

Tiger- Don't work too hard...just think of the shopping to get you through it though  

Debs- I agree with everyone else the fairy outfit sounds the best, proper girlie! Will look fwd to the pics on **?  

Ready-   

Donna- Hi sorry I seem to have missed your previous posts but welcome! You still got snow?

Sue- Hope you are feeling better x

Ally- Had a brief look at your jewellery on ** but will look closer later  

Pots- How was Ironman, any good? x

Hi to Tikki, Strawbs and BG, hope you're all good

Chat later.....

Saskia xx


----------



## Tikki

just a quickie to say good luck for all of those up coming egg collections and transfers.......

tikki


----------



## KW33

*Saskia* Are you sure you're not doing my washing?!?  Load of whites on the airer and load of towels in the machine!! 

xxx


----------



## saskia b

ooh spooky!......We both have EXACTLY the same excitement.......


----------



## Tikki

i have the handwashing in my machine.... have already done the white bedding for my sister coming at the weekend.... life is toooooo exciting...


----------



## saskia b

Hey lets all go wild and do a coloured wash next.....ok ok thats enough from me on all this washing talk...someone somewhere will be getting jealous...


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Saskia - Poor Priya - hope she gets over it soon.

Marielou - Hope all has gone well      

Karin - Lucky you with the snow.  I was looking at the BBC weather map and it showed snow across us at about 7pm last night - never happened though just lots of rain.

Cath - Hope you had a good day at work.

Donna - Hope they have fun making pots.

Debs - I would say fairy too. E has just been to a party dressed as a fairy.

R4F - Hope bloods went well today.  Loads of luck for tomorrow.        Remember it is quality rather than quantity that counts but I hope you get lots of lovely mature eggs.  I have had three egg collections and was just as scared that third time as I was the first.  

Ally - Hope AF comes soon and that its an early clomid miracle for you.

Pots - Thinks last Feb was the last real snow here too.  Was looking at Ironman in Tesco this morning as poss present for DH for Christmas - was it any good?

Hello everyone else.

All this talk of washing  - if anyone fancies doing mine you're welcome.  It has just taken three attempts and most of the day to finish one load - washing machine keeps getting stuck - time for a new one I think.  Just come back from another very hectic party for a child I don't know.  It was good though - they had a good children's entertainer that kept them all amused.

Sue x


----------



## Yellowheart

[fly]TIKKI AND KARIN - OOH CALM DOWN! THIS THREAD CANNOT HANDLE SUCH A MANIC LAUNDRY LIFESTYLE    
[/fly]

Afternoon 

Saskia and Sue - I have to confess we did not get round to watching the film as we fell asleep! Will watch tonight and report back  

I am washing clothes today, but i do that most days 

Had a bad day and will be quite happy to see the back of it! Health visitors, muck up at the bank, scan worries and fractious HB 

Wish we had some wine in the fridge 

Potsy
xx


----------



## KW33

*Pots* Sorry to hear about bad day. 

*Saskia and Tikki* Love to do a coloured wash but am currently doing my towels... it's just one thrill after another here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Sue* New washing machine needed for sure... nothing worse than having to re wash!!!  

Just been for yet another walk... Emma has more fresh air than anyone needs!!! 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Quick post to wish *Marie* all the best for ET. So happy that you're finally here and sending you lots of postiive vibes.   

Pots, sorry for your bad day. 

saskia, hope your little one is feelign better. It's an awful cough.

Karin, thansk for the wishes. Who knows..maybe they'll be more follicles but didn't take any stimms last night. Yep, still doign acupuncture. Going tongiht and once before ET. How are you doing?

Am quite nervous for tmorrow's EC. Hope they give me enough sedation and can get my eggs ok. Feelign quilty as I've barely been able to pick Evan up from daycare due to acupuncture appoitnments and working late, and tonight he's sleeping over at my inlaws since we have to be at the clinic really early. Feel so guilty for not being there for him. And then I won't be doing anything for the next 2 weeks. Just have to remind myself it's for a short time.


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been awol lately    not even going to try to make excuses  

Just wanted to say

Marie -             hope ET went well today

R4F - lots and lots of luck for tomorrow's EC              hope you get lots of lovely eggies

Karen - good to see you back


Doing ok here, milestone today - reached 12 weeks   still no date through for a scan though but desperate to tell people  

Will try harder I promise
Bec  x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey girls - almost had the fright of my life when I logged on - funky background!!

Macmillan - fab to hear from you, so glad all going ok, good luck for your scan.

Marielou - hope all went well today and you are resting up!

Karin, Tikki & Pots - what is with the washing talk I hate washing and ironing, in fact just done two loads and bedding (ironed) the best part about it is sitting down afterwards with a huge glass of Red !! (like now!)

Sue - hope youre not too exhausted after the party!! take it easy x

Saskia - hope Priya is well soon, I know Ruby has had this awful cough for weeks - its been keeping us all awake at night, its even worse than having a newborn in the house - Im soooooo tired!!!

Debs - have you decided on what outfit to put dd in??

Ally - thanks hun, was having withdrawal symptoms today - but dont panic Im back!!

Donna - hope you are ok.

R4F - How you feeling hunny? Hope everything goes brilliantly for you tomorrow - be thinking of you.

Well girls, traditional Wednesday for me, boss all day (grrrr) now - red wine & Heroes (oh yeah and Dh!!)

xx


----------



## Stokey

Hiya girls  

Lovin this spooky halloween look i love this time of year  My DH and I met on Halloween 10 years ago on friday and my ma and pa met on halloween about 40 years ago so its a good luck day for us!  

Its so cold here today but its been blue sky all day.  Issy and I took DH to work as his car went in for service and then we both went for a mooch around town, she did so well as I didn't take pram and she walked all the way round the precinct!  was very impressed as I usually end up carrying her if we walk anywhere!

Going out to Badminton in half an hour or so, have to do my good deed for the week, i'll probably come home and put it all back on again when i sit and watch the family. stop it ally think PMA!!

Hi Bec - congrats on the milestone and hope u get that scan date through soon.

Marie - Have been thinking of you today and hope it went well.  My DH used to live in Newcastle well Betley actually but Newcastle was his old stomping ground!  I love Stoke everyone is so much friendlier there!  Let us know how u are.  

Ready - Lots of love and luck hunny.  You'll be fine and will be logging on to see how u go.  Just think this time tomorrow it will be done.  

Pots Tikki and Karin - You have made me feel so guilty as I haven't done any washing or ironing today like i was supposed too!  Your very good getting it done, i find it such a chore!  Hope u are all ok.  

Saskia - I sympathise with the in law thing.  My MIL can be a cow at times too much to go into but when Issy was 5 weeks old she told me she was taking her home for 3 days as she wanted to "play with her dolly" and show her off ( she lives and hour and a half away) this is the woman who when we told her I was pg on the phone after knowing how much we went through to have a baby said "God no I don't want to be a nanna"!  Just a couple of horrible incidents i could go on!  so i know what you mean when it fills u with dread going round!  Hope Priyia is feeling well soon hun big   for LO xx

Hello everyone else hope u survived your busy day Cath!   

chat soon

ally x


----------



## saskia b

WOOOOOOOOOOO! Loving the halloween background!

I have just done 30 minutes on the exercise bike...all I could manage but did get to a sweat so thats not bad eh?

Ready- Best of luck for tomorrow        will be thinking of you

Marielou- How did it go? Hope you are putting your feet up and being pampered  

Ally- I have a similar story to that too, would love to go on for hours sharing our in-laws stories but I get soooo cross thinking about it....if only you were round the corner with a bottle of vino....could get it all off our chests! Happy halloween anniversary!

Cath- Enjoy your wine and Heroes  

Pots-   Hey at least all the bad stuff happened on one day, hope tomorrow is a good one now.... 

Bec- OMG 12 weeks already! That has flown by, bet it hasn't so much for you though...hope you're well

Sue- All those parties to go to....kids have such busy social lives don't they?

Karin and Tikki- Yay ironing tomorrow, whoop whoop!  

Hi to everyone else, going to do some christmas shopping tomorrow, want to get it out of the way, only buying for kids and my parents so all good fun in Argos and Woollies I think..

saskia xx


----------



## Marielou

ET went very well.  We have 2 embeis on board, they defrosted 2 initially (we had 3) but 1 didn't make it, so they defrosted the third.  Littlebig1 was 6 cells on freezing, didn't lose any cells on thawing and was an 8 cell compacting embryo with no fragmentation on transfer    embryologist said it was 'excellent' - Littlebig2 was 6 cells on freezing, and lost 2 cells, so was a 4 cell embryo on transfer, with little to no fragmention and looked 'very good' according to the embryoloist.
Test date is 9th November (they told me to test on cd28 as natural cycle)     

Marie xxx

ps - Saskia - Boots are good for kids too, buy 2 get 3rd free and collect your boots points!


----------



## *Bev*

Sorry for gatecrashing, Marie will have everything crossed for you hun.  Bev xx


----------



## strawbs

Marielou..................fab embies        & sticky vibes coming your way & happy birthday for tomorrow too!!

R4F Good luck for EC

sorry not on here much at mo, lots going on at work

don't know whay I am on this thread no bms for us here for 11days!!

Hi to all the other ladies, wrap up warm bl00dy freezing!!

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Marie, congrats on being PUPO!  You have lovley embies on board finding a spot to snuggle in.

saskia, have fun xmas shopping.  Good  idea to go early before the malls get crazy.

Stokey, yes can't wait for EC to be done with.  That's so special about the significance of Halloween.  

Tiger, love how your day ends (well, not a fan of Heroes, but wine, chilling and dh).

Bec, can't believe you're 12 weeks already.  You feelign ok?

Karin, nice that you're enjoying the great outdoors.  Thougth I heard you guys got a lot of snow?

Gonna go and try and rest (and relax) before tomorrow's EC.  Will pop on if I can and let you know how it went.  Can't believe we're here after waiting for an entire year!


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Very best of luck for today and the next 2 weeks                                

Marie - Sending loads of sticky vibes your way             

Saskia - Well done for getting on the excersize bike  

Karin - Saw your coat question, have answered over there but will answer here too   , Have a look at Debenhams, they have ones like you described and have 20% off just now too.


Its freezing today, have decided to dress up for H's playgroup party today    have no idea why, but im going to try and be Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz, wether i look like her or not as will end up probably, will post pics on my ** page.


Hope you all are well, Hello to everyone.

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Morning,

                                                  ​
*Ready* sending you loads of love and luck for EC today.  I'll be thinking of you. Didn'tt get a "lot" of snow... not like you get.  But a sprinkling which was pretty.

*Marie*    PUPO!!!! Sending you lots of    and sticky vibes. And a big    to you.

*Debs* Thanks for replying re coats. Will check that out as going into town today. Looking forward to seeing you and H all dressed up.

*Bec* 12 weeks!!!  where did that time go!!!! It's lovely to hear from you. Hope you get a scan date soon.

*Cath* Loving your evening especially the glass of vino.

*Stokey* How was badminton? I used to play many years ago and found it great fun.

*Saskia* Yep I now have a pile of ironing to wade through... can life get any better!!!   Have fun Christmas shopping today, I'm going too but for more boring stuff like cards and wrapping paper.

Hi to Strawbs, Pots and anyone else I've missed.

We have started the dreaded BMS marathon (what about you *Debs*?  ) Started last night and will continue every other day for about 2 weeks... phew!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Ready - Best of luck for EC      

Debs - Are you on my ********? My memory is kaput! 

Karin - I _think_ I added you on ********, unless I added a randommer!  Are you listed as west mids?

Bev - Thank you for the message, I appreciate it 

Marie xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

R4F - loadsa    for today.

Marielou - where are you on ********? pm me your details!!

Karin - had a lovely evening thanks - my BMS session has finished for this month!!!

Hi Debs, Ally, Bev, Saskia, Pots and anyone else Ive missed (finding it really hard to read past pages with this orange background!!)

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Forgot to say, MIL is having a private reading with Diane Lazarus (the famous pshycic) today at 11am so she will be asking lots of questions for me, promises to ring me straight away - so will keep you updated with anything exciting!!

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen

I know - I keep looking at the clock - she has taken photo of me and dh and also a fertility bracelet I have been wearing, also got photos of Ruby so am hoping she will come up with some good news for all of us.


----------



## dippy3

Marie Lots of    for you. Sounds like you have 2 lovely embies on board. Are you working or not? Not long till the 9th shorter than a 2wk at least

Tiger how exciting yes me too finding the orange background a bit hard going on the old eyes.

Ready hope all goes well today.  

Karin if only on the BMS DH has only been home 4 days out of 4 wks so unless some amazing miracle don't think this mth much good. DH would want to know who's it was if I did manage to get pregnant   Good luck though 2 wks  

Debs hope the party went well.....

Hi to everyone else
Well got to go been busy painting the bathroom whilst DD having nap. Off to friends this pm to see there 12 wk old lab puppy.

Donna.x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - no news yet grrrrrr!!   Ive just sent her a text message - knowing her she is probably still in there talking, she could talk for Wales that one!!!

Donna - Have a lovely time this afternoon, 12 week puppy - cute!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just spoke to my MIL - shes got an awful memory and cant remember most of the session but she had it taped so she is going to drop the tape down after!! What I could get from her though was a lot about Ruby, how shes been here before, got a pshycic gift (we already know that), very bright, will end up spending a fortune on her eduction as she will go very far.  She has a brother in the spirit world around here because of m/c   she will be having another brother soon but there will be a delay something to do with an ovary? She can see us going to Australia (dh is from Oz and thinking of going over there to live).  Dh's father will be passing over imminently (he has cancer) he will go quietly but suddenly  - will have to listen to the tape and let you know later.

Cath xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - yeah its really weird how all these psychics keep seeing me having a baby boy next year - the only thing Im afraid of with clomid is that I dont really want to go down the fertility route again and am worried about taking any more drugs with horrid side effects - am taking agnus castus which is supposed to do the same thing - do you think it does the same as clomid??


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Mummys.


Cath - OOh, the psychic reading sounds very emotional    

Donna - Im exhausted after the party, Hannah had a fab time though.

Marie - I sent you a request on **, at least i think its you     Hope you are trying to rest             

R4F - Hope you are ok and recovering and resting up                


Ok, i chickened out of dressing up today, taking H round the street tomorow nite, only 8 houses in my street so will be a short trip, going to my neighbours for a party too before we take the kids round, im going to attempt making an angel costume for tomorrow night, got a few old sheets that can be ripped up, Hannah would not keep her fairy costume on today, so put her in the flamenco dress instead, she was ok in it, didnt manage to get any photos though as she would not keep still, will take some tomorrow.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs X


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - just been doing a little bit of research (the power of internet - oh and having your own office in work!!) lots of people say agnus castus is the natural form of clomid - they do the same thing.  Ive never had a problem ovulating and had lots of tests and all the ICSI,IUI etc and its always been 'male factor' maybe im relying too much on what a psychic is saying   For the last 2 months I know Ive ovulated and even took the ovulation test last weekend which was positive, I also had really sharp pains that weekend so am hoping the agnus castus is doing the trick - think I will percevere with it for a few more months because if nothing else its definitely affecting my moods - feel much better in myself.  You poor thing, what do you think you will do with regard to the IVF?

Debs - chicken   

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

I dont blame you  best to get yourself sorted first.

As far as I know there are no side effects with Agnus Castus.

This is what I found: http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/vitex.html

/links


----------



## moomin05

sorry not been around much but have been really struggling since the beginning of the week, as have had to come off my anti depressants and boy the withdrawal symptoms have been hideous - have been signed off work for 2 weeks.

Also struggling a bit with sickness and was sick loads yesterday which my dr keeps telling me is a good sign.  Been for acupuncture today as my GP does it - so can get it on the NHS and feel a bit more human at the moment, might even attempt some veggie rice in a minute - just hope it stays down.

Just over a week now until my scan, and just    that everything will be ok, not sure what we will see as I will be exactly 6 weeks.

R4F - hope EC goes well for you today

Marie - Congrats on being PUPO - keeping everything crossed for you

xxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Moomin -        Hope you are OK.

Marie - Sticky vibes         

R4F - Hope all goes well today      

Cath - Sound promising for you with the reading.  Hope you find out more from the tape.  Definite pattern developing with the readings sure they can't all be wrong.

Pots -   So many difficult decisions.  I used to take AC didn't suffer any side effects.

Debs - Glad the party was good - shame you didn't dress up too.  LOs can be stubborn when you try to put something on they don't want to wear.

Donna - Hope you finished the painting during nap time and have had a lovely time this afternoon.

Karin - Have fun with your BMS marathon.  Have been looking at new washing machines - can't complain about this one it has lasted nearly 12 years.

Bec - Congrats on reaching 12 weeks - hope you get scan date through soon.

Ally - Hope you had fun at badminton.

Saskia - I know - it is bad when DD has a better social life than me.

Hi strawbs, Tikki and anyone else

Bought some Christmas decorations today - still seems very early though.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sapphire - its never too early for xmas decorations (buying them that is!) Ive done practically all my xmas shopping already and was browsing the decorations at our local Leekes store this weekend - feels very christmasy already this year.

Dd was so funny this weekend, we were sorting out the xmas pressies and she was (trying to) help and I had little piles for everyone, I said this if for gran, this is for bampi etc and she had a concerned look on her face and said 'mummy, where's Ruby's presents' so I replied that 'mummy and daddy dont buy the presents for Ruby father christmas does that' - she turned to me with a huge smile on her face and said 'I LIKE FATHER CHRISTMAS' was so funny - cant wait to see her reaction this xmas now shes a bit older!!


----------



## donn1

hi moomin,
wondered if i could ask as to why you have to come off anti ds as am on them to but not yet pregnant am on prozac and need it as have had really emotional problems with my husband dying at the age of 41 in april this year and am now worried that i wont be able to cope if told to come off them.

chip1


----------



## moomin05

the reason being I am/was on Venlafaxine which is not proven to be safe to be taken in pregnancy and my Dr would prefer me not to be on anything at all if I can - I was on them as I had severe post natal depression after my first baby


----------



## Marielou

Ok, those of you who've had TX and been in the 2ww after - how much did you rest?  I'm a SAHM and Ethan goes to playgroup 2x mornings a week, the rest of the time he's here with me.  I don't have family near-by, so daytimes are really just me!  Mark has been off today for my b'day, so I've generally laid/sat around, we went out for lunch then to a halloween party at a friends where I spent most of the time sitting down.  Going to try to do lots of quieter activites with Ethan.  After all, its pretty impossible to have complete bed rest with a toddler!  I have lifted him, but he's a littly - just about 21lbs. 

Moomin - How are you doing now with the withdrawel?    Well done for fdoing so well so far.  Is M still at nursery?  Gives you a bit of time in the day? 

Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05

Marie - re the 2ww I didn't rest at all, no chance with Megan, still went to all her groups except swimming, and I worked as well, carried on lifting Megan who is around 34lbs !!!!  

Yup megan is still going to nursery now that I am off sick for  2 weeks give me a little bit of time just to chill out and watch trashy TV !  

Good luck for your 2ww


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

debs, how was the party?  Too bad you weren't comfortable dressing up, but don't blame you.  Have fun tomorrow.  Bet Hannah will look adorable.  Evan is going as a lion.

Karin, thanks for the positive vibes.  Yeah...our last winter was nuts. Just hope we don't repeat it.  Hope the BMS marathon brings great results.  Sounds tiring.

Tiger, let us know how the reading goes.  Isn't this the psychic you had a reading with as well (or was it the show you went to)?  Sounds exciting.  Great idea for her to have taped the session so you can hear for yourself.

dippy, have fun at your friends. We had a lab when I was young and they're fantatsic dogs...and soooo cute as puppies.

moomin, so sorry you're having side affects from coming off the meds.  Hope the sickness doesn't last. At least you know it's for a good cause.

Sue, xmas will be here before you know it.

Marie, I tend to rest for 5 days but I always take what the dr says and expand it...and dr says 3 days.  Having said that, if we couldn't do anyting, then every family would only have 1 child.  Sounds like you'r still taking it easy and you still need to look after your son.  Those embies will implant if they're going to.

THanks for all the wishes for today.  They are so appreciated it. EC went ok.  Was so emotional when they took me in the room I started crying.  Dr got 7 eggs.  Am a bit dissapointed as I've had 10-14 in my other ivfs, but he was having trouble with the left side and didn't want to push things (I've had past abdominal surgeries and he didn't want to do anything to injure what was done).  Thus, he stopped after 2 from that side.  Am really stressed now as my clinic only does blast transfers so just pray we get to our transfer on Tuesday.  Also, he commented that he saw tons of endo, which really worries me for implantation (but we knew that I have implantation issues so guess it's not new news).  

PS - Just spoke to my dr and he said that 7 embies are good.  He stopped trying from the left as he knew he had enough and he didn't want to push it with my issues.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

R4F - Congrats on 7 eggs.  That sounds like a good number.  Lots of fertilisation vibes for you.      

Marie - Didn't rest much during 2WW.  When I got BFP I took two days hols and then back to work (although only a desk job - still up and down stairs a lot).  What you are doing sounds fine.  As you say can't rest too much with LO.  Hope you had a lovely birthday and lots of sticky vibes to you      

Cath - How sweet of Ruby.  It is lovely when they start taking an real interest in Christmas.  We have got Emily a small Christmas tree for her bedroom this year and have told her that Father Christmas will leave her presents under it.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Evening,

My little angel/devil is in bed, Dh2b away tonight so I can please myself!!! 

*Ready* 7 lovely eggs... Well done hun.    Sending you lots of fertilization vibes!!!   

*Moomin* I think you are doing incredibly, especially going cold turkey... well done.

*Marie* Don't think that was me that you added as I've had no notification.  It must be hard with a toddler, I guess all you can do is take it as easy as you can. 

*Cath* Awwww... bless Ruby. So cute. I love the way their little minds work stuff out. Having read all that stuff on AC I might give it a try.

*Sue* Are you and your little one feeling a lot better now? Are you getting a washer or washer/dryer?

*Pots* When is your next C scan? How regularly do you have them?

*Debs*  Can't believe you didn't dress up!!  Definitely get some pictures of H to show us tomorrow. Emma has a little witch outfit so will try and post some pictures too.

*Donna* Hope you had fun, I love puppies.

Big  to everyone I missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

sorry to barge in but had to send my good ol FF lots of luck ................r4f- got everything crossed for you hunnie and remember its quality not quanity, i had only 6 and only 4 fert so dont give up................eat loads of brazil nuts !! also your prob remember i had loads of adhessions and hydro but we still went ahead with the tmt ..........REMEMBER DRINK LOADS OF WATER 

xxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi Becca, How are you doing?

xxx


----------



## becca

very well thank you- really do miss this thread such wonderful people on here,

ruby is 3mths old now and is so big, i said to dp that i'd do all the ivf thing again but hes now NO NO .

i so root for all of you girls.

i see with your ticker your seeing dr 1st dec. good luck hunnie xx


----------



## dippy3

Just a quick post

Ready4family Just wanted to say well done. Lots of    to you

Marie didn't really get to rest at all after my FET last Oct DD was nearly turning 1 and DH had to go back to work away the day after. Just tried to do only essentials.

Pots my friends puppy is a black lab. But we have 2 chocolate labs 7 and 6. They are basically lap dogs in disguise as labs   they are so lazy these days. 

Hi to all sorry quick post but trying to finish painting now DD gone to bed.DH home tomorrow  

Donna,x


----------



## Janis18

Just trespassing popping on to see how R4F did, and am delighted to hear you got 7 lovely eggs!!
Sending you lots of fertilisation and implantation vibes     
Love
Jane
XX


----------



## KW33

*Becca* I can't believe Ruby is 3 months... semms like yesterday you were telling us you were pregnant... time really goes much too fast!!! Thanks for the good luck wishes I have no idea what will happen. 

xxx


----------



## becca

is this for ivf ?

all they do is do tests on both of you, then prob do bloods over a period of 1 cycle to see how your overlating ect then sort out a plan for you.

xx


----------



## KW33

Don't think they'll go into IVF yet.  Talking about lap and dye when I saw cons last.  Will be interested to hear what they suggest.

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hello folks,

Oh dear...exercise bike last night, takeaway pizza and bottle of wine tonight!   

Will get back on my bike tomorrow promise....Hope you ladies are all well. Lots going on for everyone by the sound of it. I got all my christmas shopping done today, sooooo pleased as want it out the way so I can concentrate on tx and chilling over next few months.

Ready- Lucky 7! Hope you are feeling ok, I am sure it must be an anxious time but I hope you can relax a bit now. Sending lots of  

Marielou- Its so hard isn't it, I think to myself that the rest of the world get pregnant by doing all the normal stuff in life, lifting heavy stuff, boozing, bungee jumping etc but here we are feeling like we can't even get up to make tea....but we have so much time, money and emotion invested in our need for a family that its only natural to feel like that. Hope you can get some rest, sending you sticky vibes   

Cath- Wow, sounds intriguing! I looked her up a while ago but she only does shows in Wales doesn't she? Hey if we'd have known about your MIL's session you know we would all have sent you our photos and asked for some good news too  

Pots- You and Cath have got me all interested in the Agnus castus now... but think I may be better off leaving it as I will be stimming in a few weeks hopefully  

Debs- Enjoy your halloween party

Moomin- Hope the sickness settles as soon as poss for you and hope the withdrawal gets better soon too  

Hi to everyone else, completely bushed now so am heading to bed soon for an early night and might even attempt some BMS you never know   but like some of you have said its just blinkin hard work isn't it? Poor dh I make it sound like such a chore... 

Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

Evening Girls  

Just a quickie before Bed - Issy has been a little horror tonight so knackered! 

Big   for ready and good luck for tues hun   

quick question to cath and pots - can you get this AC over the counter can anyone take it?  sounds interesting.   

hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend, just been informed DH is going out sat for boys nite out!! not impressed   (its with our best mate who has just split from wife so he'll be looking to sow some well stored up oats)!!  

speak tomorrow ladies

nite nite 

ally x


----------



## strawbs

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie as busy busy this week

remembered about this plan whilst waiting for LO to drop off after his 3am feed   , what's going on there I don't know!!

For those of you ttc naturally there was some success following this plan by ladies on the pg loss thread

http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

helps if you have a fairly regular cycle too so no good for me

Happy halloween

strawbs xx

/links


----------



## Shoe Queen

good morning girls

Ally & Pots - you can buy agnus castus in most health stores, not sure you may even be able to buy it in boots. You can get tablet form or liquid form - Ive got the liquid form as it gets into your system faster. It comes with a tincture and you have to take 10 - 15 drops once or twice a day - Ive been taking 15 drops in the evening but have now increased the dose to 15 morning and 15 evening - be warned though it tastes absolutely , Ive taken to mixing mine with a small amount of juice as if you take it in water - you can still taste it.

R4F - well done on your e/c, remember its not the amount of eggs but the quality they collect. When I had my first ICSI they collected about 30 eggs (bordering OHSS) and only some of them fertilised but I got a BFN, the last few times theyve lowered my dose of puregon and Ive only had between 10 - 16 but much better quality. Im sure you will be fine, try and think positive thoughts this weekend and will be hoping and praying Tuesday brings good news.

Marielou - Ive always rested after et, never bed bound or anything but just took things easy, I still went out and about and drove but avoided picking up the little one.

Saskia - yes I should have taken all your photos and we could have all had readings!!

Well I listened to the tape last night and it was fascinating, she knew all about my MIL life and our lives, she said Ruby was very gifted and would be a high achiever especially musically? she could see my dh leaving the fire service and setting up his own business in property (something we have been thinking about recently), she said we would be building our own house soon (we bought a plot of land 4 years ago and have not yet done anything with it) she saw a scenario in that house with a beautiful staircase and Ruby sat at the bottom of the stairs having a tantrum about horseriding! (oh dear), there were lots of other things as well, very accurate but the most important thing - she could definitely see a baby boy next year (yippee) not through IVF but there will be a delay because of my ovaries (hence the upping of the dose of agnus castus ).

She wrote personal messages in books for my mum and my sister (I gave her photos). The most poignant one was for my mum. It read - *To Carole, you have had a hard life but you have some easier times ahead and amazing holidays* (shes just booked to go to Tobago in January!) *I see two lovely babies which sit with your mum on her bed at night, they are twins.*

How freaky is that, I think she is talking about my uncles twins because my gran prays for them every night (my uncle was also in the photo with my mum).

Enough spooky talk - its halloween and Ill be spooking myself out!!

xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Morning!

Ready - So much luck for the fertilization call today        you've done so well 

Cath - I am going to ask my Gynae-Oncologist about AC next week and see if i am allowed to take it.  Seeing as it influences hormones i am not sure  i hope i can!   That reading is amazing and must give you some hope?  I hold on to my reading that i will have two children   

Love to everyone else   

I didn't think much of Ironman 

We're away for the weekend visiting friends which will be lovely 

x


----------



## Marielou

Ready - Congrats on your 7 embies, it really is quality over quantity (Ethan was a 4 egg cycle, previous cycles I'd had 20+ eggs)        

Quick question girls - I'm 5dpo (2dpt) and have woken up with diarrhoea today and feeling dodgy    My 4 BFN cycles I always picked something up in the 2ww, with Ethan's I was fine and got a BFP.  Now I feel so angry, I'm usually always healthy, why do I always pick up bugs in the 2ww?!  As if its not hard enough already!    Its like I'm just not meant to do this.  Will being ill in the 2ww affect the embies at all? 

Asdie from that, I'm doing fine, have a day planned with Ethan including halloween colouring in, making our pumpkin faces and then doing a bit of trick or treating at friends houses, before going to a little halloween party a friend is having. 

Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05

Marie - are you using cyclogest at all?  Just that can cause diahorrea - as I have found out !  


Just done another test just to make sure, and the digital one came up almost straight away and saying 3+ weeks conception - I am 5 weeks today - so guess everything is ok at the moment


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - I had an awful cold on my 2nd 2WW and i asked the gynae about it and if it would affect the outcome and he said no   

Moomin -   

R4F -                      

Cath - OMG, how spooky, my mum and also Dh went to see a psychic during the early part of the summer and the things she told them no one could know, im tempted to go and see her myself but i'd probably be told the same as DH, im tempted though     we could be building our dream homes at the same time    

Strawbs - Ive been doing that plan for about 10 months now, but the lack of a BFP is more to do with DH's   or rather lack of them.

Becca - Cant beleive Ruby is 3 months old, where has the time gone?

Ally -    to Dh.


Tried to coax DD into her fairy costume today but she's having none of it, so it looks like its either a pumpkin or a cat, im leaning towards the cat as i think it will be warmer for her to wear.


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Marielou - dont panic, when I got my BFP with dd I had really bad diarrheoa a few days before test day, I thought it was just nerves but this continued right through the pregnancy, instead of constipation (which is common) I had the other problem - could be a good sign.

Debs - you should go and see one, just to see what they say.  When are you building??

Pots - hope you have a lovely weekend.

Strawbs - very interesting reading - will definitely try that.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - We were hoping to start next year, we were waiting on my PIL's building their home 1st so we could stay in that whilst ours was being done but things arent moving as fast as they should so we will probably be renting instead, i could not live in  a caravan which is what dh's pals did when they were building their homes, dont know if i mentioned we are building in Donegal, moving over next year, probably the summer.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Marie - Hope everything is OK. Sticky vibes         

R4F - Thinking of you today            

Debs - Hope you can get DD to wear one of her costumes.

Moomin - Sounds like all is well.      

Pots - Have a lovely time away.  May think again about Ironman then.

Cath - Wow - sounds really good.  Look forward to hearing an announcement from you soon.      

Strawbs - Interesting reading.  That is pretty much what we used to do (been a bit slack lately).  Our problem appears to be that the sperm probably reach the egg but dance around each other without taking any notice - just hoping one day they may bump into each other  

Ally - Hope you had a good night and Issy is an angel now.  I used to get AC from Holland and Barret.

Saskia - Well done on finishing you Christmas shopping.  Hoping to go on Friday and get most of mine.

Karin - We are both OK now thanks, although I don't appear to have full appetite back yet (not necessarily a bad thing).  We are thinking of getting a washer/dryer this time.  Have seen really good reviews for one and best of all parents-in-law have offered to pay for it.

Hello everyone else.  Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Just had fun making Dalek biscuits.  DD has completely covered herself and the kitchen in flour so best go tidy up.

Sue x


----------



## Marielou

Thanks girls - I guess I just worry about immune issues, but I have been tested in the past.  Because I've no fertility probs and they all keep saying I'm really fertile it really messes with my head during a 2ww as to why I've had so many BFN's.    I know that I had polyps before though, and none present now so hopefully      
I am feeling really rough and my neighbour just said her DS has the same, so I guess its going round    Typical.  Exact same thing happened last FET 2WW, ever feel like something is out to get you!?   

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Sue, thanks.  So sweet to have gotten Emily her very own tree for her room.

Karin, those opportunities to have some alone time is great to reful yourself. Did you ever get your formal results from the hsg you had done?

becca, thanks hun.  Your words make me feel better based on today's results.  I have a big bag of brazil nuts and will drink water.  Thanks for the reassurance that it can work too with adhesions.  How's your little one doing? Can't believe she's 3 months already.

Janis, hi there!  So thoughtful of you to check up on me.  You FFs are the best!

saskia, it's always good to give yourself treat nights.  Impressed your xmas shopping is done.  You'll be so happy the ween before the holiday when the malls are crazy and you don't have to conquer them.  

Tiger, thanks...am really hoping our quality is ok...well not just ok but fantastic.  Am so worried.  How amazing that the psycic got things right...or very likely possibilities with dh's work and doign work on your house.  Let's hope that her other predictions are right with you getting pregnant..and not with ivf...and also about the twins.

Pots, thanks hun.  Have a lovely weekend away with your friends.

moomin, we never stop worrying.  When is your first scan.

Marie, getting sick over your 2ww and BFN is a coincidence.  Your embies are well protected in there.  It's not surprising that you'd get sick as kids are always coming home with stuff and your immune system in general is probably worn down a bit during any 2ww.  Don't give up hun..you'll still get that BFP.

debs, I remember Evan fighting his costume the past two years but once he was in it, he was fine.  DD will look so adorable iin either one.

Sue, thanks.  Sounds like ton of fun making cookies with DD.  Evan has recently liked cooking with me (not that I cook..but I make this casserole for him).  Love it how he "helps" stir.

Treated myself to this artificial decaf sugar free coffee this morning.  Figure no harm done as eggs are out and embryos not in yet.  Still eating well though to try and help the inflammation in my lining as best as I can.

Am sore today but not awful so am hoping to be able to join Evan and dh in trick or treating.  Feel bad though as we sent him to school in his Lion costume and ooops, it was a bit too small so the lion head couldn't be pulled up over his head.  Didn't even occur to me to try it on as 3T-4T is generally big.  Are you all going trick or treating?

So got the call and feeling a bit down (although becca and Marie, your numbers helped).  Out of 7 eggs, we only have 4 that fertilized (via icsi).  SHe said that 2 are lagging behind.  Most likely nothing will happen but sometimes they do catch up and they haven't given up on them.  Next update is tomorrow.  Just pray that we'll get to ET on Tuesday.  Not even counting on any frosties (and havent' been since EC).


----------



## Yellowheart

Ready -     If i were in your situation i would try to think that the ones you are left with have to make it because atleast some must out of every batch of embies  So i know it is really really REALLY hard but i hope that on Tuesday you will end up with the two embies you were always meant to have and that they are strong, perfect embies and then you can start to give some faith


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Pots.  You girls are the best trying to keep me grounded and thinking positive. Don't knwo what I'd do without your support.


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F -          Keep thinking positive thoughts, imagine your little embies growing and Im sure you will make it to Tuesday.

Debs - my dh also had the marvellous idea of us living in a caravan whilst building our home - there was no way that would happen!!! When we rennovated our current home, we already had a flat and a cottage, sold the cottage to pay for rennovations but kept flat so still lived in luxury until the move to the house.  This time around however, the house we want to build is going to be a biggie so will have to sell our house to fund the build   think we will move into rented accommodation though - still very early stages and have only visulalised our plans at the moment - you can see a pic of our land on ** under 'rennovations'.

Sapphire - thanks hun, although trying not to get too sucked into the whole idea of it just incase (although am secretly pleased with what she said).

Pots - are you all packed?

Am working today (for my sins) usually my day off is Friday but am doing a favour although slightly regretting it now as I would love to be at home with dd.  Weve got a big party to go to tomorrow night so looking forward to that.

xx


----------



## Marielou

Ready - In previous cycles I'd had 45 and 20 eggs, so when they told me I'd got 4 with Ethan, I told them there was no point in them putting any embies back and I'd rather they didn't!  Obviously, they talked me into it and I did go ahead.  Out of my 4 embies, 2 were 8 cells on day 3, 2 were 6 cells.    I obviously got Ethan out of it, quality over quantity and all that!  Wishing you so much love and luck over the coming days (and weeks!)

Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05

R4F - my consultant preferers to have less eggs but have better quality ones - this cycle we only had 9 collected, 6 fertilized, and we had 2 transfered on day 3 - the other 4 were taken to blast and only 2 made it.

Fingerscrossed your little embies are doing what they need to do, and you will have 2 good little ones to transfer back on Tuesday.

Thinking of you

xxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

R4F - Will continue   ing and thinkings lots of       for your embies.  I have to say that recently most people I have read that were disappointed with their eggs/embies at this stage seem to have gone on the get BFP.  Really hope you will be one of them.  Lots of  

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Tiger, thanks for the encouragement.  Have fun at your party tomorrow.

Marie, amazing story with Ethan.  Thanks for sharing as it makes me feel better hearing positive stories from a similar situation.  THanks...same back at you with the good luck wishes.  Hope we both get good news!

moomin, thanks.  Just hope ours are good qualtiy.

Sue, thanks.  Let's hope we join the list.

Have spent part of today organizing Evan's photo album.  I was so far behind being back in Dec 07.  Am printing a list of digital photos for dh to print and then will put them all together.  Still have to sort them from Evan's 3rd bday back in April.


----------



## Tikki

hi, shame the halloween background has gone, it is fun..

R4F- just wanted to say the same as everyone else, it really is about quality... on my last cycle i got 36 eggs and was devastated as i just though they would be awful quality etc etc... as it was we got Barney and some frozen ones out of it but i just wanted to say you never can tell and we will never be satisfied with what we get so just chill, relax and imagine them dividing beautifully....

tikki. x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all.  

Quiet day over here.  Did everyone have a good halloween?

Tikki, thanks..do hope that in our case, they are good quality.  

Day started out good.  Last night I was starting to feel pretty sore so wasn't sure if I'd be able to take Evan to his parent and tot class today, but the soreness eased up so I went with him (to dh's delight).  Love seeing him at the class and it's fun for us parents too.  But then I got the update and it's not good.  We lost an embryo so now we're down to 3.  Just feel like   as I have this awful feelign we're not even going to get to ET.  In our past ETs, we had 7 at this stage and those were even three day transfers.  Now I wonder if ontop of implantation issues with my lining if there is also a problem with my eggs.  Loosing hope.


----------



## Tikki

R4F-      hun......


----------



## ~Sapphire~

R4F -                                So hope they make it to blast.

Sue x


----------



## moomin05

keep strong hun


----------



## Stokey

lots of these for you ready thinking of you hun.  Hope and pray that the 3 make it to ET on tues. lots of love hun xx


----------



## becca

r4f- now stop this negative thoughts......3 is still perfect number remember you only need one, like i said before i only 4 embies fert for me and at et they put 2 back and the other 2 wasnt good enough for freezing you need to try and keep positive thoughts...im holding your hand hunnie xx


----------



## Marielou

Ready - sending as much love and positivity your way for your 3 little fighters    - I honestly felt the same way, could see no way mine would make it, as I'd had much greater fertilisation numbers in previous cycles.  

Best of luck hun,
Marie xxx


----------



## saskia b

Ready- Just want to send you a big hug, totally understand how you're feeling I'm sure we would all think the same, but try and be positive for those little embies that are in the lab right now...we are all here for you my darling, keep strong


----------



## ready4Family

Thank you all for your caring and encouraging words.  It means so much.  Just pray you'll all right and later in the future we'll have a story to tell of how we almost didn't get to transfer but ended up with a wonderful child.  Can't stop help thinking of those embies wondering if they're still fighting.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ready -    

Karin - GOt my + opk yesterday   


Hope you all are well, Sunday is always such a busy day for us as we go round visiting the family after morning mass, be back later.

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - dont lose heart hunny, keep praying and thinking positive thoughts 'this will work', only 2 more days now, each day is a step closer.  Sending you lots of   and even more   

Hope everyone else is ok.  Went to a firework party last night, lots of fireworks, huge bonfire, lots of mulled wine and most importantly Ruby had a fab time, loved it.  Busy day ahead, shopping and juggling dh and dd.

Cath xx


----------



## becca

for you r4f xx


----------



## strawbs

R4F, hope your embies are doing well

xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie,more later.

*Ready* Come on hun, you've come this far... don't lose hope now. We are all right there with you!!!     Come on little embies!!!       

Debs  Are you as "busy" as me now then?!!? 

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello- stranger in the camp!  

Just wanted to pop in and send Ready all the luck in the world for her precious embies and impending ET. Have everything crossed for you hunni                 

..and also to wish Karin & Debs a fruitful weekend!     

Hello to everyone else and lots of lovely to babdust to those to who need it  
                                 

Love Jo xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi Girls, realy sorry I havent been on in such along time!! Some of you may not know that I had Baby Boy on the 5/8/08 weighing 8lbs11oz and Named him Henry  Cant believe hes nearly 3 months!!   hes doing very well anyway... and getting so big!!!!

Anyway I will try post here on a regular basis and get to know everyone again 

Best wishes to everyone !!!

Vicks xXx


----------



## strawbs

POts       for your scan

    for those "getting busy"

Hi to all you ladies    

sorry for short posts got a very grumpy baby at the moment, not eating/sleeping properly def teeth I think, just about to research some remedies.  Think he has a temp today too so have given him some calpol before bed.  Haven't managed any bms for ages-too tired.  Did manage a lovely roast pork with all the trimmings including yorkies followed by a homemade apple crumble and custard see I have better things to do with my time         , now too full to even contemplate bms!!

strawbs xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Bit knackered today so just a quick post,

Pots- Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.....  (BTW I really need a cupcake...NOW! They look sooooooo delicious in those pics, dribbled all over the laptop!  )

Ready- Can't really say anymore so just sending you loads of    

Hi to everyone else... I should be as busy as some of you ladies.....but DH is on nights   so frustrating!

Catch up again soon xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Pots -       and i'll be    for you 

Karin - Yes    

Saskia - Theres always the morning when Priya is having a nap   .

Strawbs -    I tried bonjela with DD but found she would lick it off my finger when i put it in her mouth, also tried the Ashton & Parsons powders, dont really know if they did any good, the best thing ive found is Anbesol, actually Marie told me about it in another thread, it numbs the gum and takes some of the pain away, DD used to make a face when i put it on her gums but now happily takes it anytime she really needs it.

Vicks - OMG, Huge Congrats on the safe arrival of Henry.

R4F -                                 
      

Marie - How are things going?

Cath - The fireworks party sounds fab, glad you all had a great time.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Pots*    for your scan.

*Debs* Have fun!!!  

*Ready* Hope you are holding up - thinking of you. 

*Vic* Congratulations on Little Henry!!!

*Marie* Hope the 2ww is going okay for you.   

*Saskia* What a pain with Dh's schedule!!

*Strawbs* Teething is awful isn't it? I second the anbesol recommendation.

*Jo* Lovely to see you!!! 

*Cath* Hope you've had a great time shopping today.

We've had a lovely cosy family weekend. It's just been so lovely to watch Dh2b and Emma together... a joy. I love my family so much and would love the chance to add to it.  So far we've done well... only another 10 days or so to go!!! 

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

Have been keeping myself busy today and have been making cookies with Ethan and then playing with the playdough.  I have been really calm today, but I just feel ... I dunno.  Blah.  Like this is going to end the way it has done aside from once.  But, I know that I can't possibly know that, and will keep on ploughing on.

Annoyingly, my cat is on heat.  She was only on heat last week and has started again!  The howling is horrific.  She has a bad heart murmer and the vet doesn't want to neture her as it'll place strain on her heart, so obviously we do not want her pregnant either, but OMG.  Day and night howling that you can hear 5 miles away I'm sure, its driving me mad.  Mark thinks she's in heat because she's picking up vibes from my body and knows something we don't but we shall see!  I think she's just doing what comes naturally.  But I am ringing that vet tomorrow because I can't cope with the lack of sleep just because she wants some nookie!  

ready - any update on those precious embies?    

Debs - Have fun!   

Karin - awww loved the writing at the end of your post.  

Gonna go watch desperate housewives!

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

debs, hope you had a good Sunday.  Thanks for the fairydust!

Cath, the fireworks party sounds amazing.  Can imagine Ruby's reaction.  She must have loved it!

Karin, thanks for your caring words.  Couldn't go thorugh this wihtout you all.  Glad you had a wonderful day.  It's lovely seeing our men playing with our little ones isn't it?

Jo, thanks so much for your post.  Means so much to hear from old FFs.  You girls are wonderful!  HOw have you been feeling?

QueenVic, lovely to hear from you.  (Belated) Congrats on the birth of Henry.  Wow...3 months already!  Hope you and family are doing great.

Pots, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Must be very scary, but it's good that you're being monitored.  I'l be thinking of you.

strawbs, hope your little one is feeling better.

Marie, sounds like you had a lovely day with Ethan.  Just try and think of those good things.  The 2ww is so hard.

So today's call was as good news as it could be with us still having all 3 embryos.  I ran upstairs to tell dh and burst into tears (think he thought the opposite).  Just felt so relieved...although they still have to make it 2 more days.  The message said that they don't give any updates tomorrow (why not) but they will tell us of the ET time.  Hearing that was encouraging too. Am also worried as my stomach isn't right.  Think it may be from eating too much but if we do get to Tuesday's ET, I hope that it gets back to normal (but i have stomach issues so it can take awhile to get back to normal).


----------



## strawbs

R4F  great news woo hoo!!

Marie think female cats can be given an injection to stop them being in heat??

Terrible night last night with the dreaded teeth, eventually put F in my bed at 6,30 (never do that), busiest week ever here.  work today and tomorrow dentist for me tues, hosp for F wed, then driving up north to preston to my mum and dads(5hours in the rush hour-must be mad) ready for a funearl thurs am.  DH coming up on the train after work fri.

hope you all have a lovely week, wont be on so much     will check on the new though

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Strawbs - Ds poor little teeth, hope it eases soon and you get some much needed sleep.

Karin - Hope after all your effort this month - you get a good result  

Sugar - Hi, hope you are well.

Queenvic - congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Henry.

Pots - wishing you loadsa luck today, I hope everything goes well for you.

Marie - hope your cat is ok and you also manage to get some rest.

R4F - still sending lots of   for your embies.

Hi Saskia & Debs - hope you had good weekends both.

As for me, spent all afternoon in Toys R Us buying xmas presents for dd, so hard to know what to buy as she is not exactly into anything in particular.  She does need a new bag though so I showed her all the pretty bags, barbie, princess, peppa pig, fifi etc and the one she chose was SPIDERMAN - great, had to go back and get it for her then.  My mum has bought her a spiderman costume as well - oh, I so want her to be all girly and pretty but I think shes going to be a tomboy  

xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Back later for personals but just to let you know i am clear for another 3 months!  Fab news and very relieved 

Ready -      

Love to all

x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - yeah, fantastic news - so pleased for you hunny.

xxxx


----------



## KW33

*Pots*      Brilliant news!!!!!

xxx


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

*Ready* Great news about your little embies!!!  So will you hear about ET today? So close now hun....        

*Cath* Awwww... spiderman.  I'm sure that's waht Emma will be like as I'm all girlie!!!

*Strawbs* Sounds like a busy week for you... Hope teething improves.

*Marie* Try to stay positive...    Poor you with your cat... I have a female cat too who is now neutered but I rememer the yowling only too wel!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Big hugs for everyone else.

We're off to try and find Christmas cards today... Started writing some last night.

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Pots - Thats fab       

Cath - Think my DD is heading the same way, she loves climbing, running and doing dangerous things at home  , doesnt stop me dressing her up every weekend.


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls.

Pots - fantastic news   

R4F - Fab news hun Good luck for tomorrow and hope your tummy gets better soon!     

Cath - Its so annoying isn't it I try and stir dd towards cinderella and tinkerbell and shes picks up tonka trucks and tractors!!!   she can be such a tomboy at times!

KW33 - u  r so organised hun well done u.  Before dd i used to have everything bought written and wrapped in oct, its a different story now.

Hello everyone else sorry I haven't read back on all pages am knackered, have had terrible weekend with Issy, its been 4:30am every morning when I have got to sleep she isn't 100% but it could be a stage where she is so clingy, i have even put a bed next to her cot so i can sleep but that didn't work last night.  I was crying at half 2 as so tired! i'm surprised she isn't exhausted too!

will try and catch up some more later bye for now


ally x


----------



## Marielou

ready - So thrilled to see your update!  Very best of luck for wednesday!    

Pots - Fab news! 

Ally - is she not sleeping until 4.30am or waking at 4.30am?   been there myself, Ethan used to not settle until 3am then be awake at 5am and not sleep in the day!  I was constantly crying with sheer exhaustion  

Down day for me today.  Just hate this. I think 2ww's should be banned!

Marie xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

R4F - So pleased that it is so far so good.  Sending lots more       and     Someone else said to me about not giving updates on day 4 - apparently something to do with the stage they are at and not being able to tell quality (I think).

Marie - Sorry you are feeling down - I agree 2wws should be banned.         

Pots - So glad everything went well with your scan.

Ally - Sorry you are having a hard time with Issy those stages are hard - sending lots of  

Karin - Wow writing Christmas cards already.  We always used to get a Christmas card from DH's aunt in September (just a bit early!)  she seems to be able to hold off until November now.  Hope all your efforts are fruitful      

Cath - E seems to go between being really girly and then wanting to play with boys toys.  Nice that Ruby had fun at the fireworks.  We are doing some this weekend at my parents' house.  Em says she wants to see a purple one.  Hopefully she will have a good time.

Strawbs - Hope teething gets better soon.

Debs -      

Vicks - Congrats on your little boy.

Hi Saskia, Tikki and anyone else.   to all.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Took Emily to see her cousin yesterday as she was so disappointed that she didn't get to see her last week when she was ill.  They play so sweetly together - it is so cute.  Couldn't believe that we didn't get any trick and treaters on Friday - lots of sweets for us to finish off now (you know just in case they go past there best before date  ).

Sue x


----------



## Tikki

hello,

pots- fab news hun.... xxx

r4f- fab news for you too... xxx

marie- you just have to try and forget it as we al know that you never can tell what is going on in there...

i only have neuted boy cats so know nothing about the whole heat thing but one of my boys our house into a house of horrors on Halloween, I have a very precious British Blue who has no cat like instincts at all and a ginger tom who is an excellent hunter including woodpidgeons and squirrels in his back catalogue...

we have felt for a while that we have mice under the floor in our kitchen as the cats spend ages staring at the floor but it is periodic and Billy (Ginger) has a frequent stream of caught mice in the garden. On Friday night I decided Barney and I would have a mini Halloween party and dressed him in a monster costume.. Then whilst our party was just getting goin I heard the most almighty scuffle in the kitchen followed by Billy running into the dining room with a live huge mouse in his mouth still squeaking and kicking... I screamed and tried to herd him towards the door but he just stayed in one place growling at me (thankfully holding onto the mouse still) whilst I poked him with a broom. Next thing I know Ted (other cat) and Barney appear to see what all the fuss is about so now I am really panicking that Barney is going to get close so decided to just chuck Barney in front of the TV (thank god for the effects of in the night garden) and put the other cat in the bathroom ..... however, whilst doing this I managed to let Billy & Mouse run up the stairs... So then i end up chasing him round the house as he tries to go in every room (we are 3 storey & 4 bedrooms). In the end he hid under my bed and THEN let the mouse go.... I am still screaming like a banshee for him to get it but he is just watching it crawl over the bedroom floor..... Then the phone rings and thinking it is DH i answer it but it is some' congratulation, you have won a holiday if you ring this number.....' so i screamed at them to 'go away' using other terms but they rang back a further 3 times where i just got increasing abusive! Eventually the mouse hid in a pull out box thing under the bed and Billy tormented it whilst I kept guard waiting for DH to get home and Barney, bless him just sat downstairs on his own watching In the Night Garden.... Dh got home in the end and killed it!

I thought that was the end of it until this morning when Barney was in my room emptying everything out from under the bed and pulled a rucksack out and i noticed a tail attached so i screamed and got Barney out the room and went back to investigate and it was another huge mouse but this time only from the waist down as he appears to have eaten the rest... when we woke up this morning he was on our bed and very pleased with himself so i think that he had obviously done this overnight and now thinks that under our bed is a good place to store his left overs... I am waiting for my step dad to arrive to check under the rest of my bed and bring humane traps and poison because I am disgusted by the thought of it all.....

gosh, i have just written an essay....

off to see Quantum of Solace this afternoon....

tikki


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tikki - I hate mice and rats, eeeww, hope the traps get them all for you   

R4F - OMG, ET tomorrow                  

Marie - Will you test on Saturday?

Sapphire - Glad Emily had a good time at her cousins, DD loves going to see her big couisins as they have theyir bedroom filled to the brim with toys, they are 7 and love playing with her, im sure it wont last


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - good luck with your xmas cards - Ive bought the pressies but no cards yet!!

Debs - I know Im always doing her hair and putting her in lovely clothes but its a pointless exercise!!

Ally - sending you a huge   hope you have a better night tonight, its probably just a phase and hopefully she will settle soon.

Marie - hold on there - not long until test day.

Sue - Im sure dd will have a great time at the fireworks - its the first year we went and she loved it, although did get a bit bored/frightened towards the end, although she kept saying yesterday 'I saw fireworks BANG BANG' so it was quite sweet.

Tikki - I hope all will be ok in the end, mice eeek!!  P.S.  enjoy the film x

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

*Tikki* Ewwwww poor you!!! I have a male cat that loves to drop "presents" on my lap!!!!!  so you have my full sympathy. Let us know what the film is like... thinking of treating Dh2b....

*Ally* You must be exhausted...  can you manage to get any rest during the day?

*Sue* It's so sweet to watch our little ones interact with others isn't it?

*Marie*    2ww sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Debs* What CD are you on? Think our cycles are about the same again.

*Cath* Sweet... I've just got some sparklers for Emma today.

Been out for Christmas cards and managed to buy myself 2 tops and Emma the cutest jeans with fairies and sequins on.   Did get cards too though.

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Im cd16, jeans sound lovely, what day are you on?

Cath - DD has a wardrobe filled with lovely dresses, i always get her dressed up at the weekends, she wears playclothes during the week


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs and Karin - listening to you two talking about cycle days Ive completely lost where I am, just pulled out my diary and im on cycle day 27!! havent had much BMS this month (only around ovulation) so am expecting AF towards the end of the week   can def feel it coming as was very short tempered yesterday and feeling really down today - fed up of hearing about pg people, people with bumps and newborn babies!!!!

xx


----------



## Stokey

shes been asleep for about 2 hours now!! I think shes zonked herself out.

Marie- she was wide awake unitl 4:30!! I put baby tv on as it has really tranquil things on at that time, it sent me to sleep but not issy!

Tikki - what a horrid nite! a really spooky halloween!  I don't like mice you did better than I would have,  let me know what the new bond film is like, I loved the last one!!

KW33 - i find it really hard sleeping in the day, and if i do i always wake up feeling sick.  As long as issy is getting her rest thats the main thing, i hope it is just a phase.

Cath - Glad Ruby enjoyed the fireworks, so many children get frightened don't they!  We had some last night and Issy seemed to enjoy it there was alot of owwing and aaahhhing!! I know what u mean about pg people their everywhere!  

its a lovely day here today just cold but the sun is shining hopefully i'll get my towels dry!

off to clean out the guinea pigs (Peppa and Coco)

bye for now

xx


----------



## KW33

*Debs* CD 14 here so almost the same... again!!

*Cath*    I know how hard it is. 

*Ally* Wish we had some of that sun!!!

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

My sis just popped into the office to see me with my nephew - its cheered me a up a bit, he is so scrummy I want to eat him!!


----------



## KW33

Awww give him a big squeeze!!!

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thanks Karin - he already thinks Im the   auntie!!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Wow it's a busy day.  

strawbs, so sorry that ds is suffering with his teeth.  Hope you survive your busy week.

Cath, I envy you for spending the time at Toys R Us.  I love it there.  It's definietly my weakness though as I'm always coming home with new toys for Evan.  Funny how your DD picked spiderman.  Evan loves the character too but have no idea how as he's never seen the show.  How nice of your sister to surprise you at work withyour nephew.  How old is he?

Pots, am so happy for you.  These tests must be so worrying but the results are reassuring.

Karin, yeah..just got an ET time.  Yah!!! Good luck with the xmas card shopping.  Impressed you all start so early.  Emma's outfit sounds adorable.

Stokey, oh my gosh,you must be exhausted!  Do hope the hours change for you.

Marielou, sending you hugs.  It's so torturous.

Sue, interesting how other clinics also don't give upsdates on day 4. Wish they would at least tell us if we still had 3 or not.  It's wonderful to have cousins so close in age.  Evan has one 15 months younger and they talk about each other all the time.

Tikki, oh mu gosh, what a story about the mouse.  I'd be such a girl and jump on the table.  Hope all the mice are gotten rid of real soon with the help of your step dad.

So yah...got the call that ET is booked tomorrow at 8:30am.  As mentioned they don't give us an assessment on day 4, but we must still have at least one thriving so very happy about that.  Still putting in prayers that it's still good news when we get there (gosh I'm doing a lot of praying these days and I'm the most UNreligious person).  Am still very worried though as my stomach is still not right.  It's really sore and burning or tender (hard to explain).  Just pray it doesn't affect the blast(s) from implanting.  DOn't know why of all times it picks now to act up?

To prepare for my resting time (i.e. 2ww), I made Evan a casserole last night that should last him until Thursday (i.e. do dh doesn't have to cook when he brings him home from daycare).  This morning I vaccuumed the floors and am doing a load of laundry for Evan and for me.  Oh, and this afternoon I have one last acupuncture session and am colouring my roots back to a dirty blond.


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - sounds like youve got it all organised.  Wishing you (and embies) all the best for tomorrow morning. Baby Saul was born in January, this year, my sis struggled with PCOS and just before embarking on the IVF route, she had a natural BFP so was totally made up for her, she also a torrid birth time and I was there with her - the baby has been a bit of a life saver for me, feel like the closest thing I have to a baby of my own so I totally treasure him (and Ruby absolutely loves him), he is one of the few babies I can be around.


----------



## ready4Family

Your newphew sounds like a true miracle.  You and your sister sound really close which is lovely and are there for each other in good times and bad.  Wonderful that Saul is such a special part of your life.


----------



## Stokey

shes still asleep!!

love the name Saul, Cath he sounds like a treasure!


xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Great that it is so busy on here today

Ally - Sounds like Issy has really worn herself out.  Hope you are resting.

R4F -           Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Cath -       Feeling a bit that way too.  Glad your nephew cheered you up.

Karin - Those jeans sound cute.  Bought some lovely ones with a fairy on from Next for DD at the weekend.  I love sweet girlie jeans.

Tikki - Sounds like a horrible experience.  I remember we used to have mice in the house quite frequently when I was little because we lived on a farm.  I remember watching TV one evening and there was a mouse sitting on top of one of the sockets.  Later we got a lot of cats so didn't have so many problems - unless one of them brought a live one in to play with.

Debs - DD loves the fact that her cousin has lots of toys too.  They always seem to find others toys much be appealing.

I hate that fact that it gets dark so early now.  Spent some time gardening this morning while DD was at nursery school cleared all the leaves and now they are all back again - annoyed but not surprised.  At least I got some nice colour in the garden now though.

Sue x


----------



## Yellowheart

Yo!

Tikki - OMG i was on the edge of my seat reading that?!     i would have totally freaked out and probably ran out of the house until DH got home    Hope it gets sorted 

Cath -     Spiderman  bless Ruby   Saul is a cutey 

Ready - Soooooo much luck for tomorrow              

Hey Debs, Karin, Ally, Marie, Sue and Saskia   

Love to everyone 

I have been told for a few years now that my ovary is showing PCO characteristics, but my hormones have always been fine so i don't have the syndrome - just lots of tiny follicular cysts.  What does this mean TTC wise though?  Why is it harder to fall PG with PCO?  Does anyone know?

x


----------



## Stokey

hey pots,

with PCO it usually means that your ovary may release an egg but instead of being flushed into the fallopian tube to (hopefully) meet with a little man!! it re-attachs its self to the ovary and eventually turns into a cyst.

I have PCOS so my hormones are all over the shop, its surprising how many people have PCO but go on to have babies and pg not knowing.

Issy woke at 4:30pm it seems to be a popular time with her!

xxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs

Pots......great news on c-scan!!

Check out the pcos thread, there are some ladies on there with pco (without the s)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

I think it means thought that you have the cysts on your ovaries but your hormones are normal. I think a lot of women have cysts on their ovaries and they don't always cause too much of a prob but not sure what implications it has for ttc. I know with full blown pcos it leads to lots of probs ttc due to dodgy hormones, also weight gain, body hair, spots etc etc nasty thing that it is!!

xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Thanks Ally and Strawbs, most helpful.

From what i can gather it would mean that lots of tiny follicular cysts and no dominant follicle means no ovulation.  I do think i get dominant follies though as one was seen at my last scan so hopefully it could still happen   Not this month though as there was no corpus luteum today  must try harder next month 

x


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Feeling very sorry for myself as I've been to the dentist tonight as a filling was playing up and they couldn't get my mouth to go numb. So 5 anaesthetic injections later I almost passed out and they had to give me glucose. So need a good cuppa now. 

*Ready* So so pleased to hear about ET tomorrow... sending you lots of    and sticky vibes!!! You sound like you have everything organised. Your stomach could just be playing up due to the stress and upset of it all. 

*Cath* LOVE the name Saul!!!

*Ally* Sounds like she had a lovely sleep. Hope you manage to rest as well. Early night for you I think.

*Sue* The dark nights are so miserable aren't they? I hate it... counting the days until Dec 21st when the shortest day is over.

Hi to Pots, Strawbs, Tikki, Marie and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Oh Karin, that sounds traumatic


----------



## KW33

Apparently the anaesthetic has adrenalin in and I'd had so much I went white and started to shake.    Good excuse for a few biscuits though.

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Karin - Poor you - that sounds awful.  Hope you are feeling better now      

S x


----------



## Stokey

Karin - hope your ok hun, i don't like dentist, think that would scar me for life.

hi everyone

xx


----------



## KW33

Funny thing is that I have no fear of the dentists and yet was sat there shaking like I was terrified!!  Numbness wearing of now and jaw very sore from so many injections. Also got pounding headache so going to bed.

*Ready*           Hope everything goes really well tomorrow.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

good luck ready, really hope all goes well, post when your up and about and keep updated.

karin poor you, remind the dentist next time you go on what happened he might give you a different type, hope you feel better soon.

vicky- congrats hunnie, hope your ok .

sending good vibes to everyone on here xx


----------



## ready4Family

Stokey, nice photo.  Oh no...4:30am again?  Poor you.

Sue, I'm with you.  We just changed our clocks this weekend so a week after you guys, but it sure does get dark way too early.  I'm with Karin and count down to Dec 21st so the days can start getting longer again.

Pots, not sure about PCO.  Do you get regular AFs?  Maybe you should book an appointment with your consultant to get answers for those questions.

Karin, poor you for that awful trip at the dentist. 5 injections?  Are you ok now? Thanks so much for the good luck wishes.  I'll report back when I get home (after resting on the sofa for a bit).  Hope that headache goes away.  

becca, thanks hun.

Thanks for all the wishes.  Hope I can get some sleep tonight as I"ll be too nervous for tomorrow.  Hate the full bladder thing, but glad I have to suffer through it (or so I'll still be crossing my fingers until it's confirmed we have 1 or 2 blasts to implant).


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F -                     

Karin -     Ive got the dentist tomorrow


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Ready*       

Excuse me talking with a slur!!!    Boy my jaw is seriously aching this morning. Making it hard to eat, which is no bad thing as weigh in at WW tonight. 

*Debs* Oops sorry!! 

BMS going to plan at the moment, glad last night was a "night off".

xxx


----------



## moomin05

R4F - Good luck for egg transfer - sending you loads of


----------



## Janis18

R4F - GOOD LUCK for today, am thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Good luck today Ready


----------



## Stokey

Good luck today ready I'm thinking of you      

Hi Moomin how are you doing?  Its nice to see your ticker going along, not long till your first scan now. It could be twins? Let us know how you go on.  

Morning girls

Poor you Debs don't envy you tomorrow, I have to go at the end of the month      don't like it!!!

Well Issy slept till 9:30 this morning   am in shock as thought it was going to be another bad night, she woke at 11:30 screaming "mummy" left her a bit but eventually went in as she was so loud (we live in semi detached and the wall between Issy room and the woman next door is quite thin, if we make too much noise we get retalliation in the morning  ) thats another story! Anyway DH said go to bed and he dealt with her, She went back to sleep pretty much straight away and DH didn't need to sleep in with her!  Hes my hero this morning!   

quick question I have been trying to change my avatar pic and having probs. What can everyone else see?  I can see Issy in her blanket at newborn just her face with hat and swaddled etc! was wanting to update it, but everytime I do it, it throws me out of the profile setup screen! help anyone   

have a good day girls and i'll pop on after TESCO shop byeeeeeeeeeeee

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Ally - I can still see newborn face on your pic!! We had probs with Ruby last night, she was screaming out in the middle of the night (think she was having nightmares) anyway, settled her back a few times but by 5am she was crying again and I was so tired I just put her in the middle of me and dh - hope she doenst think its going to be a regular thing!!

R4F - Hope it all goes well for you today hunny, cant wait to hear back from you.

Karin - you poor thing, can totally empathise, I had an impacted wisdom tooth taken out in August, was so painful, wasnt healing properly and found out weeks later the dentist had stitched my gum to my cheek - oucch!!!

Hope everyone else ok - gotta busy day ahead with work so catch up later.
xx


----------



## blondieh

Hi guys hope you doin't mind me joining you, we start going for baby number 2 in begining of jan if i lose some weight!


----------



## KW33

Hi *Blondie* and welcome. Lovely to see you again. Quite a few of us on here are trying to lose weight for the same reason. 

*Pots* Have a nice picnic... what a lovely thing to do.

*Ally* I can see the newborn picture you have described. Can't help much as I had to email tech support to help get mine changed!! 

*Cath* Oooh Impacted tooth... yuk!!! 

I feel quite low today for some reason. Not sure if it's just after effects of dentist, weather or something else. 

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Blondieh - good to see you again, I see you found us all  

Karin - yeah was pretty gruesome but back to normal self now! Im also feeling really low, feeling very teary today which is so unlike me, feeling very down, Im sure its just AF and Ill be fine in a few days.

Pots - enjoy your picnic - how lovely - are you taking some of your famous cupcakes?

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

R4F -                  

Cath - Hope Ruby has a better night tonight.    We had a problem with nightmares but it seems to have been fairly short lived.

Karin -     Sorry you are feeling low.  Glad your BMS is going to plan.

Pots - Enjoy your picnic.

Welcome Blondieh - good luck with the weight loss.

Ally - Glad Issy had a lie in this morning - she must be catching up.  Hope it continues.  

Debs - Hope you get on OK at the dentist.

Hello to everyone else.

Nothing much going on here today.  Looking forward to getting going with the Christmas shopping on Friday. DD's gran in picking her up from school so will have whole day to hopefully get most of it done.

Sue x


----------



## blondieh

Hi pots thank you for the welcome Henry has beautiful eyes.

Kw33 hello again fancy seeing you here, the weight thing drives me mad i just can't get focused! sorry you feel down today and the dentist Ouch!

Sue hi good luck with the shopping hope you get it all done.

Cath thank you for inviting me over glad to see you x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - Im also putting the finishing touches to my xmas shopping this weekend too - dd is staying with my MIL so am free to browse the shops!

Blonideh - Look forward to chatting.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI GIrls,


R4F - How are you?                        

Blondieh - Hello and Welcome, theres a few of us here trying to lose weight too.

Cath -    Shopping again   

Sue - Best of luck for shopping on Friday, you should get Cath to do it   

Pots - Enjoy the picnic.

Karin - Hope you are feeling better.


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

hey lovely ladies

Ready - How are you doing?    Hope all is going to plan and it all went smoothly.  

Pots - Hope you got some more info on PCO and know a bit more about it.  Its not pleasant but hopefully you have the milder symptoms.  I don't know whats going on with my pic I think i'll just leave it for now.  Enjoy your picnic  

Karin - Hope you are feelin better soon chic and Good luck with WW.  

Becca - Thank u for the   vibes the more the merrier!  

Cath - Hope little Ruby sleeps better tonight for you, bless her.  Issy won't settle in our bed, I wish she would so we could all get some sleep!  OOOcCChh about wisdom teeth, they still flare up with me every now and then - a horrid pain that just won't go away.  Did u sue your dentist - what a clot!
 for you hun I think u need it  

Blondieh - Hello Hunny  nice to see you on here.  Welcome to the mad house   you'll love it  

Sue - I love Xmas shopping enjoy your day chic   Issy is asleep as I type - BLISS  

Hello Saskia, Moomin strawbs and anyone i've missed hope your doin ok 

bye for now the monkey has woken up    need to make my chicken curry too!!   

ally x


----------



## KW33

What a dreadful afternoon.  Spent it with my post natal mums one of which gave birth to a lovely little girl last week... so I had prepared myself for it and tried my hardest to be admiring (she is beautiful) and BANG another pregnancy annouced!!!      THEN 3 mums said to me "Emma is the oldest child here - aren't you pregnant again?"     I came home and sobbed.  Why is this so hard and devastating? Why?

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Very quick post as I'm supposed to be restigng and its awkard to type on this laptop.  So I didnt think we'd get here at all but we actually have 2 blasts on board. Can't beleive it.  I am to call the clinic tomorrow to csee if our remaiing one is good enough to freeze.  Just hope those blasts can find their way through the obstacle ahead of them and implant themselves (I have implantation issues).

Karin, sending you big hugs hun.  Can't beleive te insentisive comment made by the woman in your group,  Others just don't think.  

Will post a longer one ina bit.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Woweeeee!!!   2 blasts?   How fab Ready! I'm over the moon for you and sending lots of sticky-vibes your way!        

Oh Karin   So sorry you had to go through that sweetie


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin  -     I cant imagine how awful that was for you, there has only been 1 other mum PG in my playgroup and she was PG when she joined, she already had 2 kids , there was a new baby last week, i have very good friends in my playgroup and once i trusted them i told them just how special H was and what we had to go through to have her, one of my BF's there told me she and her DH were trying again then told me secretly a few weeks later that she was PG but sadly her PG ended in a MC and most of the other mums already have other kids so arent TTC again, i dont have a post natal group or anything        to those other mums       .

R4F -                                   

MArie - How are you getting on?  is the 2ww driving you   

Cath - Hope Ruby sleeps better tonight   

Stokey - YUm, Chicken curry.


----------



## saskia b

Hi Ladies

Wow, so much to catch up on...didn't think I was away for that long.....

Went to work last night (i just work for an agency) and it hit me hard, was soooo busy so very tired now, this will only be a quickie!

Hope everyone is well

Ready- 2 embies woohoo!!! Now just the 2ww....  we're here for you whenever you need us, enjoy being PUPO if you can  

Karin-   I know just how you feel, I have 2 Mums in my postnatal group who are pg out of the 7 of us....one due very soon and one in Feb...it drives me mad but luckily there have been no insensitive comments ...YET! Sorry to hear about the dentist...hope you're feeling ok now

Cath- Sorry to hear you have had some down days, really hope you feel more like yourself soon  

Stokey- sounds like Issy is keeping you on your toes! I'm sure these are all just phases and if ignored (yeah right) things will return to normal soon enough...hard on us though...sleep deprivation's not pretty is it?

Pots- Soooo pleased to hear about your scan...fab news!  

Hi Sue, Debs, Tikki, Blondieh, and anyone else I may have missed...sorry its brief but got loads to do tonight and need an early night....catch up again tomorrow! 

Saskia xx


----------



## moomin05

R4F - fantastic news about having 2 blasts on board - knew you would be ok - now just make sure you take it easy

Karin - some people are so insensitive - so many people have that comment to me as well, I use to reply back to them, if they knew how hard it was for us just to have one baby they would understand why we didn't have anymore - obviously it doesn't apply to me any more.  I never ever ask people now when they are going to have their first/second etc.    to you

All good here - feeling loads better now, although still feeling nausea at times - which I am pleased about !!!  I am going back to work on Thursday - need to be kept busy as starting to get anxious about our scan on Friday - the worry and stress never ends !!!!

Have almost finished our christmas shopping - have really cut back this year - have done Megan a stocking and got her a couple of little things to open but nothing big yet, all depends on the result of Friday's scan and whether she will be moving into the bigger bedroom - if so then that will be her christmas present - new bedding, furniture etc

Right better go and tea is almost ready

xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - yeah fab news - 2 blasts on board you must be feeling so relieved - what a great feeling after all the worrying, really hope it works this time for you hun x

Karin -   some people are just so rude, I get so cross, dont get me started otherwise Id be ranting on for days  We all understand what you are going through and we are here for you to cry or just vent your anger sending more  

Ally - Dd just gone to bed so fingers crossed she'll have a better night am really tired after the day Ive had, such a crap day in work and lots of reporting to do tonight!! Didnt sue my dentist no but did have to pay privately to have it done (cos I was sedated) what a joke!!  Hope your monkey is better for you tonight and the curry goes down well  

Pots - Hope your picnic went down well (and those cupcakes!!)

Debs - I am the shopping queen   (just ask dh!!) Hope you are having a lovely evening. xx

Saskia - I hope you catch up on your rest today, know what you mean about work, Im finding it hard juggling 4 days at work with dd and dh but then being in my own office I still find the time to chat to you lot  

Marie - How is the 2ww going? When is test day? Have you driven yourself  yet??
Hi Sugar, Strawbs, Sue, Tikki, Blondieh and anyone else Ive missed.


----------



## Shoe Queen

P.S.  Ally - I can see your new pic now - Gorgeous xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

R4F - Congrats on having two blasts on board    Sticky vibes         

Karin -         Sorry you have had to suffer announcements and insensitive comments.        

Ally - Hope you enjoyed your chicken curry.

Cath - Hope you have fun shopping.

Marie - Hope you are OK         

Moomin - Glad you are feeling a bit better.  Lots of luck for Friday      

Hi Debs, Saskia, Pots, Blondie, Strawbs, Tikki and anyone else.

Sue x


----------



## dippy3

Hi all sorry not been on been really busy.

Ready well done lots of   

Pots sounds a lovely day

Karin   

Moomin lots of    for Friday It is so stressful Think your doing great. Well done on the Christmas shopping

Marie hope all going well. Meant to say before yes we're only down the road from each other. What clinic are you at?

Hi to everyone

We have just sorted out our DD birthday party can't believe she'll be 2 in 3 wks. Where does the time go?

Donna.x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Sorry for the me post earlier, it just hit me really hard. Thanks for all your kind comments, I truly don't know what I'd do without you ladies.  On the plus side I had WW tonight and lost another 4 1/2 pounds so that's 17 pounds in 4 weeks!!  Now hoping to lose another 4 before fertility clinic appointment so I can show them that I'm willing to try really hard.

*Ready* PUPO, PUPO, PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo... 2 lovely little blasts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            Well done hun. Snuggle in you 2... get comfy. 

*Pots* Sounds like a great shopping trip... love the hot chocolate thing... yum!!

*Moomin* Glad you are feeling okay but also glad you have nausea too!!  Sending you loads of    for Friday.

*Saskia* Hope you feel better after an early night.

*Ally* How is/was chicken curry?

Hi to Debs, Cath, Tikki, Jo, Marie, Donna and anyone else that I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

just a really quick post from me as prob not have a chance to post later and we're off to a fireworks party this evening but to let you know AF turned up today, I knew she would as I was feeling so down this week however, the good news is, she came on cycle day 29 - now I have never ever had a cycle less than 30 days, Im usually anywhere between 31 - 40 so it just goes to prove the Agnus Castus is working and even though AF is here I am feeling very positive!!!

Hope everyone else ok - will catch up later.


Cath xx


----------



## Tikki

Karin- fabulous weight loss... you are so good... and as for those insensitive types, I just say that i never intended to have a small age gap as i want to enjoy my boy for as long as i can.... 

Ready- lovely about your blasts on board.. now stay nice and chilled for the next 10 days or so..

Pots- where can i see your cupcakes, they sound lush??

am up early to check out the US election results, wish i could have been bothered to stay up all night and watch it but those days are long gone......

Barney still asleep so making the most as he is a bit grumpy and full on at the mo due to some big fat incisors popping through....

hi to everyone else, you may have noticed i am a [email protected] personal poster,

tikki

ps- just saw your post cath, good news about the agnus castus, i used to take it and it is vile and cost £50 a bottle but felt that it made little difference to me and for that price i would rather drink Champagne...


----------



## Marielou

Morning! 

We're going to Chester today, trying to do some christmas shopping and we also have a family photo session booked.   
All going well here, am now 10dpo/7dpt - zero symptoms to mention so expecting the normal result - we always intended to do another IVF but I keep wondering if its worth trying - fiancially and emotionally.  Still, not dwelling on things yet and am just enjoyying doing lots of activities with Ethan to take my mind off things which has done me good so far!  

Tikki - I say the same as you, I never wanted a small age gap, but would you believe, a friend of mine with a 17 month age gap between her two got offended    Even knowing our fertility issues?!   Apparently she said its offensive to suggest she doesn't enjoy her son just because she's had a second.  urgh.  Go Mrs. fertile!   

Cath - Good to see the Ac is having such positive results for you! 

Karin -    I am getting all manner of simillar comments.  My test date I have to go to my nieces' 2nd birthday party, there will be 3 pregnant women there, and I know that I will be getting asked when number 2 is coming along - if it is sad news, I will have to ask my sister to pre-warn gueset beforehand because I don't want people who have n problems asking me questions like that.  I don't generally ask people with no money when they'll be upgrading their house etc so why do they see fit to ask me questions like that when they know my situation?!  It is different when they don't know, but no less easier to deal with.  

ready - Yay!!!! Am SO pleased for you! PUPO, PUPO!    

Pots - Your days in salisbury sounds fab!

Donna - I go to St. Judes in wolverhampton - they have a satelitte clinic in Newcastle-u-lyme now which is within a mile of my house, so very helpful! 

Am off to get everything ready for today,
Marie xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Tikki - yes I agree it is expensive and it tastes   I usually have to mix it with some juice or something and just knock it back, now I know it is working though I feel it is worth the torture!! Although it is expensive - I managed to get mine on the internet for about £9.00, Ive hardly used any, think the bottle will last me a lifetime!!

Marie - have a fab time in Chester (and photoshoot).

Cath xx


----------



## Macmillan

Just wanted to say

R4F - yay!  PUPO            

Marie -        

Thinking of you both

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Haven't gone downstairs yet for the day so much easier to type at the moment (i.e. PC vs laptop).  So now can do a proper post.

Jo, thanks hun.  I'll take the sticky vibes.  Love the photo of Lola in her rain coat and matching umbrella!

saskia, thanks for the wishes.  SOrry that work is so draining.  

moomin, yep...taking it easy.  That's so exciting that your scan is Friday.  Let us know how it goes.

Cath, thanks hun.  So sorry your day at work was so crap.  At least coming home to our little one can put a smile on our face after such a bad day.  Sorry to hear that AF came, but its great news that it's more regular.  Hope the Angus Cactus keeps helping with that.  

Sue. thanks.

Pots, sounds like a wonderful day out shopping and the picnic.  Must be warm there?

dippy, I"m with you in our little ones sure grow fast.  What kind of party are you having?

Karin, ah hun, no need to apologize.  We're all here for you and understand how you would have felt with that awful comment. Fantastic news on the weight loss.  Not easy to do.  Thanks for the cheers for us!

Tikki, thanks.  Will take it easy.  Poor Barney with his teeth.  Hope they come out soon so it stops hurting him.

Marie, some women have no symptoms and get a shock at a BFP so don't give up.  Great that you're able to enjoy your time with Ethan.  Am thinking of you sending you positive vibes all the way.  Thanks for the cheers as well.

Bec, thanks.

Can't believe I'm on the 2ww now.  Dh and our family are being fantastic as they're not letting me lift a finger with Evan (although I still do...can't help it as it's an instinct to do things for him).  But having said that, I am taking it really easy with resting on the sofa watching tv/movies and reading.  Its such a different pace from what I"m used to as I usually get maybe 20 min a day to rest (not that I"m complaining!)


----------



## KW33

*Ready* Get those feet up and take it very easy... that's an order!!!  

xxx


----------



## blondieh

Karin  it will happen again just keep holding on and keep strong xxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

just got amh results back and 3.5 partner needs icsi so guess short protocol, can anyone help me re this 

thanks 
lindsay1


----------



## Janis18

R4F - so test date is Nov 18th? It's my 40th birthday that day, I hope I am cheered up by a BFP from you!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Janis, nov 18th is a lucky day then!!!  (ahen..forty..is a lucky number too)

Karin, am resting infront of the computer.


----------



## KW33

*Ready* Good... keep up the good work!!  Nov 18th is also the date we had Emma christened so definitley a good day!!   

*Blondie* Thanks hun... I try but days like yesterday make it a little harder. 

*Chip* I can't help I'm afraid but I know there is an ICSI thread... they would probably be able to help.

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Ready - everything crossed for 18th      thats the day we go back to see cons so hopefully it is a lucky day!!

allyx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, whoohoo...loving all this good luck charma with the 18th.  A very special day for you!

Just found out that our remaining embryo didn't make it to the freezer.  Just pray that we wouldn't have needed it anyways.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi Ladies,

R4F - Sticky vibes          Glad to hear that you are taking it easy.  Sorry you weren't able to freeze the last one but   you have all you need.

Marie -           Hope you have a lovely day.

Hi Lindsay - sorry I have never done short protocol but good luck with everything.

Cath - Sorry AF arrived   but glad the AC is working for you.  Might have to try it myself cycles seem to be all over the place at the moment.

Tikki - Hope Barney's teeth aren't causing him too much pain.

Karin - No need to apologise we can all relate to how you are feeling and send you lots of support    Fab news of the weight loss.

Donna - Hope your DD has a lovely party.  I know what you mean about time - I am about to fill in forms for big school - scary.

Pots - Glad you had a nice day out.

Hi Debs, Blondie, Strawbs, Bec, Ally, Saskia, Moomin and anyone else.  

DD has a really nasty cough.  Seems to be really bothering her at night although she is not crying.  She did fall out of bed last night but that doesn't seem to bother her she just sleeps on the floor.

Sue x


----------



## blondieh

Hello i do icsi short protocol so i could try to help what did she want to know?


----------



## donn1

hi blondieh

thanks fr offring me your wisdom, male factor and also just been told have low amh of 3.5 so i presume will be short protocol, and icsi, go back to clinic on 19 nov but really want to know what it involves if poss, 

also hope to be told that their is no point in even trying, life in the old dogs yet lol

lindsay1


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, hope your DD feels better soon.  Feel so bad when they get sick.  poor thing for falling out of their bed.  Evan has fallen asleep on our hardwood floor...have no idea how he's comfortable.

Can't believe how much tv I"m watching.  Feel like such a lazy bum!


----------



## KW33

Anything good on *Ready* ? Just enjoying series 4 of greys. Also have just booked tickets for the new show of Oliver in the New Year. Gives us something to look forward to after Christmas.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, watching mostly talk shows...Regis and Kelly, Ellen, The View, The Mom Show...and soon gonna watch a horror movie.  Grey's Anatomy is always interesting.  Really like Private Practice as well (on tonight I think). How exciting that you're seeing Oliver.  It's great when you have tickets to an upcomming show isn't it?


----------



## KW33

I love it and Oliver is a favourite as did it at school.  Are you on Series 2 of PP?  We've only just finished series one.

xxx


----------



## Marielou

I feel like a horrible, nasty person.  The house next door has been empty for some time, today while we were out a new couple moved in.  She's heavily pregnant    I just didn't need to see that while I'm this close to the end of my 2ww.  Especially with no symptoms.  I guess I thought I was hoping to have the next baby in our street (we have a lot of young couples, lots of toddlers) and now this newcomer has burst in with her big swollen belly and our street is one of those friendly ones, almost like coronation street but without all the murdering   so I know everyone is going to get friendly .... oh well, I know I will calm down and hopefully get friendly with her in a few days/weeks but it hurts right now.  

And I don't even have a reason to feel this way, for all I know she's had fertility probs - but she is about 18.   

Oh well.  Off out for fireworks with the rest of the street!

Marie xxx


----------



## Stokey

marie thats just not what you need to see right now! Whens official test day?  Are u tempted to test early??

Ready - u make the most of that daytime tv hun!  I've been glued to SKY news all day with Obama so emotional, he seems like a really nice chap!

well off to Badminton soon.  Issy has been a little horror today and I am rapidly loosing patience. I'll take it out on a shuttle cock tonight! 

bye for now

allyx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Marie -          You are not a nasty person - just someone having normal feelings at a particularly difficult time           it has worked for you.     Hope the fireworks are good.

S x


----------



## KW33

*Marie* That really is the last thing you need.    Hope you had a good time at the fireworks.

*Ally* Hope badminton was good and you feel destressed now.

Having an early night tonight, tired out. Managed BMS tonight as Dh2b is away tomorrow night.

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Just popping in quickly to say hi 

Off out again today to visit family 

Marie -    

Love to everyone   

Pots
  x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,



Marie -    Dont feel bad, Hope you all enjoyed the fireworks.

Karin -     We stopped the BMS on Tuesday as i surged on Saturday, i normally allow 3 days from 24hrs after my surge.

R4F - Hope you are enjoying relaxing and chilling out.

Sue - Hope your DD is feeling better   

Pots - Have a lovely day.

Cath - Hope you enjoyed the fireworks.

Ally - Did you enjoy the badminton?


Ive heard that Sainsburys are halving the price on their toys today and taking 25% off clothes, so popping down there before playgroup today to have a look, will report back later.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Sorry for lack of personals, really busy at work, got some major deadlines to meet so am going   at the moment.  Hope everyone is ok, promise, promise, promise to do personals (at some point) over the next few days!!! 

Lots of Love

Cath xx


----------



## Marielou

We're going to sainsbruys in a bit too.  Gasp, I didn't realise 25% off clothes as well, oh dear .... they have some gorgeous clothes, no doubt I will spend too much .... those of you with boys, they do the most lovely Thomas the tank engine tops for a fraction of the price of other shops, only made better by the money off deals! 

Still zero symptoms, I just want this over now one way or the other (hopefully in the good way   )

Felt even worse last night, as the neighbours were all talking about the new lady and how nice it'll be to have a baby in the street again    Apparently she is 18, a single mum-to-be and her parents have kicked her out, so no doubt we'll all rally round and support her if thats what she wants .... but thats so hard.  Apparently her mum told my neighbour that she didn't want the baby and I am drowning in the unfairness of it all.   

The fireworks were good, Ethan stayed up as he'd slept in the car on the way home from chester and if he sleeps inthe day, theres no way hhe's going to sleep at normal bedtime!  So he stayed up and watched his first firework display.  

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Karin, I lose track but think this is season 3 of PP for us.  Oliver is a great musical.  Love the music.  What role did you play?  That must have been so fun.  Hope you managed some rest last night (after BMS of course)

Marie, hun you're not a horrible person and it's totally natural that you didn't want to run over and welcome the new pregnant lady at the moment.  It's so hard seeing other women pregnant as it is, and during your 2ww is the worst time.  You don't need that added stress and upset so I think it's good that you hold off for a few days.  Last year when we had 4 BFNs I dreaded seeing my BIL and wife and I had to endure them getting pregnant (so easily!) and then the birth of their second baby.  Really understand how you feel.  It just digs that knife in deeper.  And I'm with you..life is so unfair to think what we go through and this girl is only 18 and unhappily pregnant.

Stokey, I'm totally not into politics (which makes the talk shows a bit boring for me), but am really happy that Obama won.  Think it'll bring wonderful changes and help with racism.  Hope you had fun at badminton.

Pots, hope you had a nice time with your family.  Do they live far?

debs, great that stores are having sales.  Guess they're getting ready for xmas.  Did you find anything interesting?

Cath, hope the work ins't too pressured.  It's hard when deadlines are near.

Yesterday afternoon my stomach felt funny.  Almost like the feeling when you are nervous and have the feeling that butterflies are in it.  I was smiling at first hoping that it was our blasts snuggling in, but then I remembered that I had this same feeling the last few cycles that resulted in a BFN.  So who knows...could be a good thing...could be my body fighting them off...or could just be the progesterone doing funny things.  Was feeling down last night wathching tv as by that point I just felt so normal (which I know is silly as we just had the blast transfer on Tuedsay).


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - The 25% off clothes ends on the 11th and the 50% off toys ends on the 12th, i couldnt get moving down the toy aisle as there were that many people, still managed to spend over £70 though       Dont feel bad about the PG girl, i feel very jelous of young PG mums as its so easy for them to get PG then moan about it    

R4F - Im    for you                         

Cath - Dont work too hard.


Got DD some toys in the Sainsburys half price toy sale today, got a wee buggy for her to use til xmas as we have a wooden pram for her from Santa, got lots of playdough and cutters, some Fifi characters as its the only program she's interested in and some plastic food to use in her Kitchen from Santa, could have got loads more but couldnt carry it and the pram was already loaded up with what i'd already got her, going back tomorrow to ger her 1st Barbie   , going to get her that and all of the Disney princess dolls, hope they still have them.


x Debs x


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone...

Just a quickie as got loads to do but thought I would just let you know that I am here reading just not had time to post much!

Hope everyone is ok and 2ww-ers are holding out ok  

Back soon

Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

debs, sounds like you did great at the sale.  Evan loves Fifi as well.  It's very colourful with cute characters (I don't mind it either).  Ahhhhh....must be so special getting your daughter her first barbie.  Will miss those girly things with Evan.

saskia, hi hun. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Just popping on between accounts - all these figures driving me mental!!

R4F - hope you are bearing up.  Its so easy to anaylse every symptom.  The only positive symptom Ive had with my last 2 BFP was a few days after transfer really bad AF pains especially in my back - this was implantation.  Everyone is different though so try not to read too much into things.

Marie - Hope you are ok, not long now.  I can totally empathise with the pg girl.  Everywhere I look there are pg women and it depresses me  

Saskia - Hi!!

Debs - Ive got the plastic food too    dd had a kitchen for xmas last year so now buying accessories to go with it!!

Ally - hope Issy is better behaved for you, if not taking your agression out on badminton sounds a good idea!!

Karin - hope you caught up on your sleep  

Pots - hope you are having a good day.

Hi to everyone else!!

Im working (again) tomorrow but got the weekend to myself - dh is away on his motorbike and dd is at MIL so lots of shopping, shopping, wine and more shopping - yippee!!!

Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Tiger, thanks for your words about symptoms.  The 2ww is torture panicking if I feel something, panicking if I don't.  Can't win.  Have a great weekend.  make sure you pamper yourself and do things you couldnt otherwise do.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

R4F -           I had the same symptoms BFP and BFN so I wouldn't worry that at the moment you feel the same as you did in a negative cycle - it doesn't really mean anything.  Hard though not to analyse everything isn't it?

Marie -           It really is so unfair - so sorry you are having the hear all about it      

Cath - Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Saskia - You sound very busy.  Hope all OK with you.

Debs - Sounds like a good sale.  We don't have a Sainsburys that near us just nearly every other supermarket.  Think I may have got enough for DD for christmas already anyway.

Pots - Hope you have had a nice day.

Karin - Enjoy your night off.

Ally - Hope Issy is being an angel today.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sorry managed to post without meaning to.  Don't know how I keep managing to do that - did it on another thread the other day.  Anyway I shall continue.

Moomin - Good luck for tomorrow      

Hello to everyone else  

Been cleaning out cupboard in E's bedroom today because there is a whole load of stuff in there that belongs to us that has been in there since before she was born.  Everything is a mess and I have a load of things I don't know what to with - I feel e-bay beckoning.  May be able to raise some money for my next cycle.

Sue x


----------



## Tikki

just a quickie from me too as i am at work and currently on my lunch hiding in the corner of the staff room as people are failing to appreciate that i am having a break....

looks like i will be off to sainsbury's tomorrow then as Barney is OBSESSED with toy cars at the moment and they have a fantastic range of Matchbox (although he is currently playing with DHs 'vintage' 1970s collection)..

marie- as everyone says, there is no need to feel bad about negative feelings towards pregnant 18 year olds.. it is normal in our situation and so bad timing for you on the 2ww... just give Ethan a big cuddle... a few years ago when i was stuggling with a friend gettin pregnant at the drop of a hat for the 2nd time and moaning on about it all the time DH told me that it is all very well to get pregnant easily but perfection takes longer to make so i just had to be patient....

ready- you've got to stop it, you will drive yourself mad hun....

better go as i can hear my name being called repeatedly and have to go and watch ANOTHER woman try and latch a baby on,

have a nice evening,

tikki


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, thanks for the reassurnace of what I was feeling with + vs - result.  Hope you're doing well.  Good luck with the cleaning up.  It's so hard to get motiviated with sorting through things.  

Tikki, yeah logically I know you're right...just can't help analysing stuff wiating for signs. Hope the rest of your work day is good.


----------



## Shoe Queen

After a crazy day at work and trying to sort out dd bag for the weekend - I managed to survive!!

Got really bad AF cramps today (worse than normal) oh well, I knew Agnus Castus had to have a downside to it!!!!

R4F - Hope you are still resting up and making the most of tv (I love Greys Anatomy too!!!)

Tikki - Good luck with your shopping trip - bet Sainsburys will make a mint judging by the amount of us going there over the weekend!

Sapphire - ebay sounds a good idea, I know I will do it one day but cannot bear to part with any of dd's stuff at the moment - how sad am I, Ive even kept every vest she wore (even the stained ones  ) just not quite ready to let go!!

Gonna chill out this evening before another busy day.

xx


----------



## Marielou

Thought I'd try ad post when I'm feeling happy, for once!  Spent a lot of this afternoon in just unstoppable tears, in the end I went to bed because I won't have this awful, nasty, hated infertility harming any of Ethan's childhood.  Its not his fault. 

Anyway, I had booked myself onto a festive crafts course with my local surestart.  I'm really lucky to have a centre very close to me and they are very active and do loads of lovely things.  Well, today we were making presents to give, I thought they might be a little rubbish, tbh and wouldn't dream of giving any way   but they are gorgeous!  I made a photoframe from mosiac tiles - we smashed them up with a hammer (very theraputic  ) and then glued them onto our frames, then grouted them.  Mine looks lovely, if I do say so myself!  We then made earrings, and OMG, they are stunning!  I've seen people selling handmade jewellery before and they're lovely, and I am SO proud of the ones I had today.  Next week we're making little boxes to give them in, and some origami, as well as some handmade christmas cards.  SO looking forward to it!  Anyway, I enjoyed it so much that I got onto the website they used today and have ordered myself some more bits so I can make some to give out as little christmas gifts.  Think they should be lovely, especially if I make the boxes too.  Have bought enough for 10 earrings and it cost me £11.55, so should make nice gifts for my friends and SIL/sisters.  

ready - I think its 100% normal to over-analyse things and worry etc during the 2ww.  Its the most awful time, isn't it?   

Thank you for all your hugs about the new neighbour - haven't seen her today, not sure if she's actually moved in yet or not.  Will have to ask one of the nosier neighbours if they have seen anything!  Honestly, you can't do anything in secret round here ... everyone knew I was pg before I announced it 'cos someone saw the midwife pull up and come in, then of course it was round the neighbourhood before she'd left   

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - Its so lovely to hear you sound so up-beat, i make all my own cards and am doing 5 scrapbooks to give away as xmas pressies to H's grandparents and godparents, i must be    will have a look and see if theres a surestart place near me, dont think there is but its worth a look, you'll need to post pics of your photo frame and earrings on **.

Cath - I actually went through all of DD's clothes that we'd kept along with her 1st sleeping bags, socks, you name it really, was actually looking for one of her pram covers that my mum and aunt knitted for her as i want to use it in her new pram cos its pink and white, the same colours of her pram.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Just a quickie as Emma very poorly with viral thing.  She is coughing and choking and running a temp of 103 constantly.    And I'm on my own tonight.  

Anyway  Sending Marie and Ready loads of sticky vibes.    

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Aw, poor Emma, hope she feels better soon


----------



## dippy3

Hi all
Moomin all the best for today and your scan. Hoping all well. 

Marie lots of    for test day Well done on the craft making I'm awful at all that stuff

Ready we all analyse our symptoms on the 2 ww don't think we'd be normal not too. Lots of sticky vibes

Debs Take my hat off to you too Scrapbooks what a fab pressie idea.

Karin hope little one feeling better   

Well DH home soon can't wait he's been away all week again. DD was up most of night teething last back teeth. I have felt drained all week aswell for some reason. Going bonfire tonight and to see brother in Wales Sunday. Busy w/e planed. Had an email from a consultant in Cheadle/ Manchester yesterday saying he thought he could help us. I have other medical problems. We are looking to change clinics so we are thinking about making an appointment with him to see where we stand. 
Hope all have a good w/e
Donna.x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Cath, so sorry you're suffering from AF. Good news though that it was a normal cycle.  I think you guys are behind us in Greys?  WE're in season 5.  

Marie, know how you feel hun with going through this really hard time yet don't want it to affect anything with our little one.  The art class sounds fantastic.  It's great too that you're taking some time for yourself as that's so important.  Hope you're able to avoid the new neighbour for a bit. The close neighbourhood sounds nice, but can imagine it's hard at times.

Karin, poor Emma.  She sounds really sick.  Sending her lots of get well wishes.  Must be extra hard on your own too.

Donna, good luck with seeing the new consultant.  Don't be afraid of switching clinics.  Our son was conceived through ivf at clinic #1.  We went back there last year and had 4 BFNs.  Our dr wasn't offering us any more tests and her thoughts was it was just bad luck so we met with anohter dr at a different clinic.  I wasn't comfortable switching and starting again, but right away he orderd all these tests and found issues.  We were very impressed and are in our 2ww now. 

Well had those same butterfly feelings in my stomach again from about 4:30pm to bedtime.  This morning my stomach isn't right, but I think it's more my stomach acting up as oppose to implantation cramps (but I can dream/hope, right?).

Felt so bad yesterady.  When Evan came home from daycare, he told me that he was crying at school.  I asked him why and he said "because Daddy picked me up and I wanted Mommy to pick me up".  Just then my own tears started flowing.    My heart just broke.  I won't be picking him up for the two weeks as there are lots of stairs to climb to get to his class and at the present moment, I'm taking it easy and not leaving the house until I return to work on Wed.  We're taking all precautions to try and make this work so dh and family are helping out when they can.


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

I'm shattered as Emma was so poorly all through the night and didn't sleep for more than 20 minutes until about 3.30 when she finally slept for 3 hours. Back in bed now and seems a little better, so hoping we're over the worst.

*Ready* Yes we're behind you. We're halfway through series 4... loving it though. That must have been hard to hear from Evan but you are taking every precaution as you say and in a week he wont remember.    Sending lots of    that your tummy sensations are 2 tiny little embies making themselves at home. 

*Cath* Nice to meet another Grey's fan!! Great news about AC working!!

*Marie* Sounds like a fabulous class to do. I love stuff like that and always make Emma's thanks you cards. Post some pictures on ** when you can. Sending you lots of   

*Donna* Good luck with new cons... hopefully you'll feel very comfortable with him. Enjoy the bonfire.

*Moomin* Hope everything is okay. 

Hi to Debs, Tikki, Sue Ally and anyone else I've missed.

We continue with BMS tonight and into next week... hate not knowing when is the "right" time.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, so sorry to hear that Emma is still feeling so awful and had a bad night.  It's the worst when they're not well isn't it?  I always wish I could touch their nose and take it from them so they didn't have to suffer.  Ah ok..so you are a season behind us.  Wonder why they don't broadcast them at the same time?  Maybe the UK was waiting first to see if it did well?  Season 5 is really good so you'll enjoy.  Hope Emma feels better.


----------



## Yellowheart

I am totally lost with how everyone is!  Hope you are all well and i promise to catch up on personals soon!

Ready and Marie    

Consultant appointment was mixed really.  Will fill you in over the weekend 

Pots
  x


----------



## Marielou

Just to avoid confusion, my ticker is wrong and my test date is sunday, not tomorrow!     

Have got cramps tonight, hope its the littlebigs settling in not anything else.  Its a cruel fact of life that early pregnancy is so simillar to pre-menstrual symptoms.   

I can't post pictures of my earrings on ** as I have made some for my sisters and I don't want them to see, as I want it to be a suprise extra christmas pressie.   

ready -   

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - Best of luck for Sunday                    

R4F - Hope Evan was ok today when your DH went to pick him up, hope you are still managing to rest                    

Pots - IM a bit lost too   


x Debs x


----------



## moomin05

OK back from my scan, and one little bean on board - with a heart beat that was just starting - so tiny - dated as 6 weeks, so happy.  Consultant said everything was perfect and as he expected to see.

Have to be consultant led due to my previous prem birth and also my severe PND so will be refered back to my consultant as he will also be my obsterician but on the NHS.

Had a massive hug and a kiss from my consultant, can't believe how lucky we have been 2 IVFs and 2 pregnancies

OMG I am having another baby !!!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Marie -  Glad you had fun on the crafts class         Lots of luck for Sunday - will be thinking of you.

R4F -            Hope Evan is OK about DH picking him up - it is horrible when you can't explain these things to them.

Moomin - Fantastic news  

Karin - Hope Emma feels better soon.  Lots of  for her.

Donna - Enjoy your busy weekend.

Cath - I have kept everything of DD's too - partly because I hope to be able to use some again and partly because I just can't bear to part with it.  Everything I have marked to sell is old stuff of mine. 

Hi Debs, Pots, Ally, Tikki and anyone else.

Shopping trip today was reasonably successful did quite well.  Picked Emily up from PIL this evening and she really isn't very well.  Her nasty cough has turned into a full cold and she was very sad.  She is sleeping now so hopefully she will feel better in the morning and won't be too disturbed during the night.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Pots, hope all went well at your appt.

Marie, all the best for Sunday,  I'll be crossing my fingers fro you.

moomin, wonderful news on your growing beanie,  Bet it was so emotional seeing the heart beat.

Sue, so sorry that your little one is not well as well.  Hope she's feeling beter real soon.


----------



## donn1

hi to all

moomin huge congrats and love and luck to the 4 of you xx


lindsay1


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Me again...can't stay away sorry! 

Karin- sorry to hear Emma's poorly. Lola sends get well soon kisses  
Moomin- wonderful scan news! Congratulations! 
Marie- Sending lots of    and    for you for tomorrow
Ready...have everything tightly crossed for you!   
 to Debs, Cath and everyone else.

Love Jo xx


----------



## becca

nor can i jo, wow saw your ticker omg not long now till you have your baby.

r4f hope your resting up hunnie.

moomin congrats hunnie xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Jo, pleaes don't stay away!  Love to hear from you!  Thanks for your wishes for us.  How are things wtih you?  Managing and feeling ok?

becca, likewise with you (with what I wrote to jo).  How's your little one?

Feeling a bit sad now as dh is out with Evan at a parents and tot class.  I always take him, but it's an active class so we thought it best that dh take him for this week and next.  Evan even said that he wanted me to take him...more guilt.  It's hard missing out on these things.  Later dh is taking Evan to my inlaws to celebrate his brother's bday.  Am a bit relieved not to be going to taht though as his 'baby' newphew will be there (well, he's 6 months now but it's still hard for me to see him).  Sometimes I think about our first try last year that was a chemical pregnancy.  If the pregnancy would have continued on, we'd be celebrating a 1st bday soon.  Know I shouldn't think of it, but I can't help it.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone - Im kind of lost do with personals so will try my best...

Been shopping today and bought another dress (please dont shout at me!!) Ive lost count how many Ive bought for my works xmas party but cant quite find the right one... anyway got another one today, strapless, red, very slinky and I think its perfect. Also got loads of xmas shopping done and dh will be home soon to take me out for the evening - prob head into town for a few drinks (making the most of being alone!)

R4F - Try not to dwell too much on the past, Im guilty of it myself, keep saying I would be 22 weeks pregnant now but I cant think like that, whats past is past and you must look to the future (like us all) and hopefully you will get that very much wanted next baby.  Chin up xx

Sugar - Hi, how are you?

Marielou - not long left now - hope you are doing ok x

Moomin - fab news - you must be over the moon.

Sue - its so horrid when little ones are ill, Ruby has this awful cough, had it for weeks and it will not disappear! Hope dd gets well soon x

Debs & Pots - we are all in the same gang!!! Hope you are ok xx

Karin - Hope Emma is doing ok.  Good luck for your BMS!! 

Donna - hope you get the answers you need at your next clinic.

Ally - how are you hunny?

Hi Tikki

Hope I havent forgotten anyone, if I have sorry!!

Right, my bath is calling - time to glam up for the evening!!!! (bought false eyelashes today going to give them a whirl!!)

Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, thanks for your kind words.  you're right...not think about what might have been.  I definitley think you deserve that dress and you can never have too many.  Got a piccy of it?


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F -      I'll say a wee    for you 

Cath - Dress sounds lovely, hope you and DH have a fab night

Hi Jo   

Marie - Dont know what time i'll get on tomorrow, will check before we go out to chapel in the morning, i'll    for you.


Hello to everyone,

Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

I am here I promise been a hectic weekend and very stressed but I promise to catch up with you lovely ladies tomorrow.
                                                                    

their for u Marie for tomorrow xx

ally

x


----------



## saskia b

Still lurking.....

Am definitely gonna do a proper post tomorrow but really wanted to wish Marie all the best for tomorrow   

R4F- some for you too    

See you tomorrow everyone

Saskia x


----------



## ready4Family

Marie, am also thinking of you and hope you get great news tomorrow.


----------



## Marielou

OMG I don't quite know how this happened ..... test day is today, I got up at 3.05am and did a test and it was      !  Am in total and utter shock - had no symptoms and was planning for more IVF or giving up!   
Obviously we are thrilled .... we had a long and hard time TTC Ethan and tbh, I am gobsmacked.  

Love to all,

Marie xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS !! to you all Marielou.......    ..so pleased for you 
Love Hope XXX


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - OMG,       , Ethan is going to make an amazing big brother, Huge congrats to you and Mark   , Just realised it  could be double trouble, theres been loads of that on the other thread recently, you could join the gang


----------



## dippy3

Marie SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU. CONGRATULATIONS.            
Love
Donna.X


----------



## Mummytoone

Marie

That is fantastic! Well done I am delighted for you!!!!!!!!

One of my bf's has just done a FET for number 2 and its her test day tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed!

Enjoy, woooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Marie - fab news - am so happy for you


----------



## KW33

Just logged on and burst into tears at your news *Marie*!!! Fantastic, congratulations to all 3 of you!!!! Ethan will be a wonderful big brother.                     

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Marie - wow wow wow          
that is just such great news!  many congrats
Bec  x


----------



## becca

hey congrats hunnie, lets hope this a long stretch of good news.

enjoy the next 8 months xx


----------



## Stokey

*WOOOOO HOOOOOOOO*

so happy for you Marie, fantastic news
      

Enjoy the next 8 months hun  

love ally and issy

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*Woweeeee!!!!!  Am absolutely thrilled for you Marie!!!!  Many congratulations to you, Mark and Ethan!  *

               ​
PS...there must be something about this early morning testing...I always got my BFPs at stupid o'clock!


----------



## Janis18

Congratulations Marie, DH & Ethan!!!!
   
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tikki

wooo hooo hooo Marie, congratulations to your expanding family......

tikki


----------



## ready4Family

Marie, oh my gosh!  That's fantastic news!  Am just so happy for you!  Can imagine your shock as I know you thought it would be the opposite.  Have a wonderful pregnancy!  Congrats!


----------



## Marielou

Thank you for all the messages - have been crying reading them all, I just never ever thought ..... anyway. 

Ready - I hope to see you posting simillar news next week     

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Marie, we all here just share you joy as we know what it's like when it doesn't happen.  You certainly deserve it...so really estatic for you.  Thanks so much for the wishes back at me.  Love your ticker!


----------



## saskia b

Hey ladies,

Its been a while and I really have no excuse, have just been busy/lazy! BUT! Sooooo much luck on this thread!

Marie- To echo what has already been said...am soooo pleased for you....enjoy every minute you deserve it  

Ready- Hope you're managing to get through the dreaded 2ww hun, sounds like you're resting as much as possible, everything crossed for you!                

Moomin- Great news about your scan, congratulations!  

Cath- Hope you had a fab night out with DH, you really are a shopaholic aren't you? My shopping tendencies have now transpired into shopping for Priya...just can't help myself...used to buy nice shoes and bags for me, now its funky tights for her   

Sue- Hope your little one is feeling better, sounds like quite a few of them are suffering at the moment...Priya has had a cold on and off for ages, just when I think it clears up it seems to start all over again!  

Hi to Ally, Pots, Tikki, Strawbs, Donna, Debs and Karin, hope I've not forgotten anyone...oh and hi to all the returning ladies with bumps and babies etc, nice to hear from everyone and its good to see that 2nd miracles are happening!!!

Well like I said there really has been no excuse for my lack of posting, time has escaped me this week although for no real reason. When I did a night shift at the beginning of the week it really threw me and it took a while for my body to recover....since then I have sort of felt it was the right time for BMS (didn't get round to ordering OPK's) so we have "tried" quite hard this week and to be blatantly honest about it.....it really got me down. Don't get me wrong, nothing wrong with getting jiggy but when its forced it was just such a pressure! DH would be mortified if he knew I was posting this but we both admitted to not really enjoying it past the 2nd night and I am sick of feeling like sex is about BMS and nothing else, does anyone else ever feel like this?  

Priya has been waking up quite early this past week too...think its all related to her cough and cold so tricky to try and persist with the sleep training etc, feeling very tired now. Also I have started to get quite bad headaches around ov time, has anyone else had this or heard of it? Hope my hormones are ok....

Lots of love to everyone,

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

*Saskia* I'm exactly the same... totally fed up with only having BMS not sex for fun. But needs must I guess.  Also I too have transferred my shopping love to emma, can't go near any shops now without buying her something!!! Have to put the things away for Christmas and birthday otherwise she would expect it!!! 

Big hello to everyone else. Emma hs been so poorly this weekend so no time for personals... hope to catch up tomorrow. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## moomin05

Marie - just got home from a weekend away and had to log on to see if you had tested - wwoo hoo hun I am so pleased for you - not quite due date buddies this time but hey only 2 weeks and 2 days out !!!!!  

I am sat here smiling now

Will be back tomorrow  to catch up, need to go to bed as I am shattered

xx


----------

